# America founded by whites... for whites



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?

In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:

The United States was founded by white Christians for the benefit of white Christians.  Personally, I do not find it racist or white supremacist in its proper context.  But, what I'm telling you is true.  The very *first* governing document of the New World began with these words:

_'In the name of God, Amen. We, whose names are underwritten, the loyal subjects of our dread Sovereign Lord King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, King, defender of the Faith, etc.

 Having undertaken, for the Glory of God, and advancements of the *Christian faith*..."  _(see the Mayflower Compact of 1620)

About a decade later in 1630, aboard the ship the Arbella, John Winthrop gave a sermon that has been cited (in part) by all kinds of statesmen including, but not limited to JFK and Ronald Reagan.  I'd like to give a couple of excerpts from that sermon and put this into perspective:

"_First, in regard of the more near bond of marriage between Him and us, wherein He hath taken us to be His, after a most strict and peculiar manner, which will make Him the more jealous of our love and obedience. So He tells the people of Israel, you only have I known of all the families of the earth, therefore will I punish you for your transgressions.

...Thirdly, when God gives a special commission He looks to have it strictly observed in every article; When He gave Saul a commission to destroy Amaleck, He indented with him upon certain articles, and because he failed in one of the least, and that upon a fair pretense, it lost him the kingdom, which should have been his reward, if he had observed his commission.

...Thus stands the cause between God and us. We are entered into covenant with Him for this work. We have taken out a commission_..."

https://www.casa-arts.org/cms/lib/PA01925203/Centricity/Domain/50/A Model of Christian Charity.pdf

The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites.  That is how the colonists viewed themselves:  They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.

http://www.kimmillerconcernedchristians.com/Unsealings/1425.pdf












_
_


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

*ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:

"_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_."  (Preamble of the Constitution)

With respect to foreigners, the founders / framers gave the federal government one and only one area of jurisdiction when it came to foreigners - that is "... _*To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization*_."   (Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution)

That duty was carried out within six months of the ratification of the Constitution.  Here is the applicable portion:

"_Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America, in Congress assembled, That *any Alien being a free white person,* who shall have resided within the limits and under the jurisdiction of the United States for the term of two years, *may be admitted to become a citizen*_..."   Naturalization Act of 1790

The language of the Preamble "*secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,..." *along with the unequivocal wording of the first Naturalization Act shows beyond *ANY* question that America was *not *founded as a multicultural nation, but one to be ruled by one people and its history is both noble and honorable.

The lying politicians did not "_fix_" this for the blacks with the* illegally ratified* 14th Amendment. The ONLY thing the 14th Amendment really accomplished was to nullify God given, *unalienable* Rights and attempt to make citizens subject to the almighty state.  It turned Rights into privileges and immunities.  It made slaves of ALL Americans.  It failed at imposing a government created equality.


The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez

Pure 14th Amendment Study For Proof Of Unconstitutionality

Prove Its Real – Fighting to repeal the 14th amendment and restore the original form of government.

Now, based on my first two entries, does anyone dispute those facts?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...




Yeah, those who engage in genocide, ethnic cleansing, conquering and colonizing others always have some wackass feckless attempt at a rationale.   It's the same with our endless bogus illegal unconstitutional wars.  Hey!  We're a takin' on "evil"!  It's the Lord's work!


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2020)

Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



Founding a country on Anglo Saxon jurisprudence and biblical precepts is a Hell of a long way from genocide.


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...


Can't help but derail threads can you scumbag?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



No, it was genocide and if your Bible is real, your God knows this.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I'm sorry folks, Mike has logged on and seen something that upsets him.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



And the founding fathers of this nation made sure it was not a Christian nation.   Thomas Jefferson specifically stated that it was not.   What was said on the Mayflower was made irrelevant by the US Constitution.   And the subsequent constitutional amendments further separated us from the "White Christian" nation idea.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.




We can all blame whomever we like.  Our shared history is what it is whether we can deal with it or not.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.



First and foremost:  The white people who founded this country did *NOT *invent slavery.  Let's get that one out of the way.

Secondly, it is intellectually dishonest to blame the white race for bringing the slaves to America.  Telling you the truth about that would cause this thread to be shut down, but suffice it to say, the black racists don't want to address the big slaving companies that bought them from their own countrymen.  The blacks don't want their reparations from the slavers NOR the blacks that captured and sold them.  Hell, they don't even want to track down the relatives of blacks that sold them and hold them accountable in ANY way, shape, fashion or form.

Third point, the framers were getting out of the slaving business.  No future slaves were to be imported after 1808 (about a decade after the ratification of the Constitution.)

I'll cover more on this later.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...




Barry Goldwater warned us of this place we are long ago, back when there were true conservatives.

*“Mark my word, if and when these preachers get control of the [Republican] party, and they're sure trying to do so, it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten me. Politics and governing demand compromise. But these Christians believe they are acting in the name of God, so they can't and won't compromise. I know, I've tried to deal with them.”*

― Barry Goldwater


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Slavery is not a sin in the Bible.  Biblical Israelites living under a yoke of bondage where mortal men hand down religious laws is a sin.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Liberals put more stock in a personal letter to the Danbury Baptists - that, BTW, means 180 degrees opposite of what you're selling here than the myriad of laws that disprove that position.  Sir, we are not debating that at the moment.  Stay on point or I will disregard off topic posts.  Let's see if you can stay on topic and win the argument without going off on a tangent.


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.
> ...


Well you've gone destroyed your own thread. I never claimed whites invented slavery and never blamed whites for bringing slaves here, but they did. If they didn't want them they should have turned them away. You did not address one point I made. Now, since you have to go and put words in my mouth I never said, screw you and your topic. You're just another feckless race baiter.


----------



## miketx (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.
> ...


Where am I blaming anyone liar?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You keep wanting to talk about religion and we're discussing race.  What do say we do ONE topic at a time.  I'll gladly debate this with you in another thread.  I'll even start it, but one more religious debate *you lose.  You have ground rules on this thread if you really want to make a point.*


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


And so?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

miketx said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Feel free to leave.  I won't be answering you.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.
> ...



No one said America invented slavery (but the rhetoric of america was all a lie now wasn't it, this fweeedumb and wibewty fo'all bit), and of course white americans are never responsible for anying even when owning/trading/running/murdering slaves.  Shutting the thread down would be no loss to humanity at all by the way.

Actually the framers/slavers fucked their own slaves and enslaved their own offspring. They did not get out of "the bidness", there was a war that's still apparently not over for some of you given the thread here.  The nation's seed wealth and even your white house was built upon slave labor.

There is nothing for you to cover, much for you to attempt to cover up, and yeah, I'm sure you'll be back for more of that.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


No need to pout.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


We are definitely a Christian nation as many of the questions to win the revolution went to God himself,, Thomas Jefferson was a skeptic but every other founding fathers sons of liberty and all Americans were not skeptical


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

Real Americans follow a certain set of principles culture and values.. we have been invaded by a left-wing Marxism, many haven’t heard of a different POV. It’s important we celebrate American values.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




Yet another reason I do not worship a male dominator God vomited up in the middle east.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Real Americans follow a certain set of principles culture and values.. we have been invaded by a left-wing Marxism, many haven’t heard of a different POV. It’s important we celebrate American values.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................

*“Mark my word, if and when these preachers get control of the [Republican] party, and they're sure trying to do so, it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten me. Politics and governing demand compromise. But these Christians believe they are acting in the name of God, so they can't and won't compromise. I know, I've tried to deal with them.”*

― Barry Goldwater


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Real Americans follow a certain set of principles culture and values.. we have been invaded by a left-wing Marxism, many haven’t heard of a different POV. It’s important we celebrate American values.
> ...


Many of our founding fathers found inspiration from preachers


----------



## sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites. That is how the colonists viewed themselves: They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.



so if i'm reading this right, Israel & Israelites back before  Israel was a nation state were considered a some sort of_ biblical idealists_?

unfuzz me Porter.....

~S~


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




You're blathering on about "christian nation" but ya can't have religion coming up?

Yeah, I get what your "rules" are about.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Brilliant, now you see the problem?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You're right, slavery is never called a sin.  However..............God really wasn't into slavery, because He sent the 10 plagues to get Egypt to release the Hebrews.  While it's not specifically called a sin, it's not something God was really pleased about.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Yes we need more billy Graham


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Htf ya reach for the bible as justification and gloss over Moses, sheesh.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

If it was settled by whites, for whites

Why did they need to bring in blacks as slaves?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Billy's son fucked his pool boy, what we need is to go run down Ghislame Maxwell and hold our pedophile aristocracy accountable. 

In Jesus name of course.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> If it was settled by whites, for whites
> 
> Why did they need to bring in blacks as slaves?


Entitled deadbeats refused to do their own labor.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> If it was settled by whites, for whites
> 
> Why did they need to bring in blacks as slaves?


They saw that someone was going to want to be on welfare one day.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Wow full of hate


----------



## hjmick (Jan 12, 2020)

Just because it was, doesn't mean it should be. Things change, evolve... Deal with it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If it was settled by whites, for whites
> ...


Our aristocracy is who we subsidize.


----------



## sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...




a shame He lost interest in M.E. affairs , coulda done a lotta _smitin_' and _smoten_' this millennieum...






~S~


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wasn't me fucking america's children, it was your capital/political class.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The middle class subsidizes the whole world.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


God loves you


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

sparky said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



We've done the best we could without Him, high tech has made U.S. God.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Sorry, I think that's a tad out of your jurisdiction, and I do not accept you as "His" representative.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

This subject is never dealt with honestly.  Here is some typical manure you see on the Internet regarding of WHO BROUGHT SLAVES TO AMERICA:

Slavery and the Jews

Who brought slaves to America and who owned them are completely different discussions, but the left cannot win for losing.  That's the reason for the deflections, false accusations and attempts to derail a single statement made in the OP.

You should see how modernists tap dance around the real question of WHO BROUGHT SLAVES TO AMERICA?

How culpable were Dutch Jews in the slave trade? - Jewish Telegraphic Agency

Occasionally, you get a piece of the truth from those who profited of the slave trade:

"We Jews, however, even liberal ones, who justifiably insist that the hi_story of the Nazi Holocaust not be denied, can hardly urge African Americans to suppress the record of the slave trade and the involvement of our own ancestors in it. It also does not help to accompany all discussions of Jewish slave trading with indictments of Christians and Arab Muslims as the true villains of the African slave trade. (Brackman, for example, provides a somewhat lurid catalogue of 'Arab slave raids" using, among other sources, my own research.

 In fact, the Muslim or Oriental slave trade out of Africa involved mainly Berber, Swahili, and other Black African raiders and merchants rather than Arabs.) Thus while we should not ignore the anti-Semitism of The Secret Relationship (limited at least to accusations of avarice rather than blood libels or plots to rule the world), we must recognize the legitimacy of the stated aim of examining fully and directly even the most uncomfortable elements in our common past, There are certainly better ways than those of this book, from both a scholarly and moral perspective, to carry out such an examination. But carried out it must be', not to apportion or remove guilt but rather to learn who we are through what we were and to incorporate this knowledge into the struggle to become something better."_

R. Austen, "African Enslavement in History of Blacks and  Jews"


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Jefferson, at different points in his life, was all over the map about religion, but identified himself as a Christian - though not a mainstream Christian.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites. That is how the colonists viewed themselves: They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.
> ...



I don't understand your question.  Rephrase please.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I mentioned abortion in passing, but we aren't debating abortion.  You want to go down side roads and deflect because you know, without question, I have your number.  You're afraid to address the issue.  So, either you want to discuss it or not.  If not, I can move on.  There are many other posters wanting to make a point.  And this is my fight...I'm on my own.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

sparky said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



What are ME affairs?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




What is a non-religious oriented thread opening?

_"Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing. However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question: If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?

In this thread, I will give you the *facts*. I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread. If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*. Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book. Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences. That said, let's rock:

The United States was founded by white Christians for the benefit of white Christians. Personally, I do not find it racist or white supremacist in its proper context. But, what I'm telling you is true. The very *first* governing document of the New World began with these words:

'In the name of God, Amen. We, whose names are underwritten, the loyal subjects of our dread Sovereign Lord King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, King, defender of the Faith, etc.

Having undertaken, for the Glory of God, and advancements of the *Christian faith*..." (see the Mayflower Compact of 1620)

About a decade later in 1630, aboard the ship the Arbella, John Winthrop gave a sermon that has been cited (in part) by all kinds of statesmen including, but not limited to JFK and Ronald Reagan. I'd like to give a couple of excerpts from that sermon and put this into perspective:

"First, in regard of the more near bond of marriage between Him and us, wherein He hath taken us to be His, after a most strict and peculiar manner, which will make Him the more jealous of our love and obedience. So He tells the people of Israel, you only have I known of all the families of the earth, therefore will I punish you for your transgressions.

...Thirdly, when God gives a special commission He looks to have it strictly observed in every article; When He gave Saul a commission to destroy Amaleck, He indented with him upon certain articles, and because he failed in one of the least, and that upon a fair pretense, it lost him the kingdom, which should have been his reward, if he had observed his commission.

...Thus stands the cause between God and us. We are entered into covenant with Him for this work. We have taken out a commission..."

https://www.casa-arts.org/cms/lib/PA01925203/Centricity/Domain/50/A Model of Christian Charity.pdf

The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites. That is how the colonists viewed themselves: They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.

http://www.kimmillerconcernedchristians.com/Unsealings/1425.pdf"_

It is all about religion son, you did that.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> This subject is never dealt with honestly.  Here is some typical manure you see on the Internet regarding of WHO BROUGHT SLAVES TO AMERICA:
> 
> Slavery and the Jews
> 
> ...


Oh my, the slave trade was global?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Reread your OP, it's all about religion.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Black racists are all over the map, but nobody seems to have a factual objection regarding my first two posts, so I'll continue on.

America was founded by whites for their mutual good.  In America we don't say squat about other homogeneous societies.  China is 91.5 percent Han Chinese; Japan is 98.5 percent Japanese; North Korea is 99.8 percent racial Chinese; South Korea is about the same.  Zimbabwe is 99.7 percent black.  AND there are at least a dozen other countries out there with similar racial demographics.

But, man, America being founded by a specific people and all Hell breaks loose.  

In the Declaration of Independence, Jefferson wrote:

"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable *Rights, that among these are Life, *Liberty *and the pursuit of Happiness_." 

Liberals and conservatives; left and right; Democrat and Republican have not been properly educated into what this means.  It wasn't I heard Richard Dreyfuss on the Tucker Carlson show did I realize that they haven't taught civics in school since 1970.  No wonder there is a misunderstanding.

There is no correlation between citizenship and *unalienable* Rights.  The privileges of citizenship are things like holding public office, voting, receiving welfare, being eligible for Socialist Security (you can tell what I think about that one.)  *Unalienable* Rights are those Rights that are irrevocable, above the law,* absolute*, inherent, natural, and not subject to a popularity vote.  

When blacks complain about discrimination, it's hard for me to do back flips when, like most people over 40 I grew up in an era where the whites were expected to kiss the black man's ass over alleged wrongs they suffered five generations ago.  The Chinese came here, built their own communities without becoming citizens, and they had it just as rough as the blacks.  Why can't the blacks succeed when they get special treatment?  It's because they realize that America was founded by whites for their mutual benefit and most black liberals have been programmed, Pavlovian style, to react to certain stimuli.  That equates to advocating a subtle form of genocide with "_discrimination_" being the  pretext.  

I discriminate daily.  I would never have dated just any female.  I don't walk into restaurants and just say I'll have whatever you give me.  We still use job applications and resumes' for a reason.  Society discriminates against people who served time in prison.  Frankly, I don't know what in the Hell we think these people are going to do when they are locked out of society, but we do it.  We discriminate.  So, to say it's "_wrong_" involves a matter of opinion, not something that lends itself to an objective examination.  We built this country on the twin pillars of race and religion.  Now, the blacks hate the whites and they will never assimilate.  They have to destroy our civilization in the vain hope of creating their own civilization.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > This subject is never dealt with honestly.  Here is some typical manure you see on the Internet regarding of WHO BROUGHT SLAVES TO AMERICA:
> ...



People other than whites participated in the business of slavery.  Only the whites are being held accountable.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Black racists are all over the map, but nobody seems to have a factual objection regarding my first two posts, so I'll continue on.
> 
> America was founded by whites for their mutual good.  In America we don't say squat about other homogeneous societies.  China is 91.5 percent Han Chinese; Japan is 98.5 percent Japanese; North Korea is 99.8 percent racial Chinese; South Korea is about the same.  Zimbabwe is 99.7 percent black.  AND there are at least a dozen other countries out there with similar racial demographics.
> 
> ...




Right, you begin with this america is for whites tripe and black racists are everywhere.  Light a tiki torch for peace pard.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Quit being an asshole.  If you can't talk about race, STFU and find another thread.  We're discussing the race issue and it's the last time I acknowledge your B.S. Participate or leave.  I don't need your permission to have a single issue thread.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You're a victim, we all know, we've heard that over, and over, and over.  The woeful lament of the downtrodden white male in america.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You've fecklessly attempted to argue your religion justifies your and america's institutionalized societal racism.  Perhaps this would work better for your delivering this nonsense into your bathroom mirror, or in a blog on some white nationalist website.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Black racists are all over the map, but nobody seems to have a factual objection regarding my first two posts, so I'll continue on.
> ...




So, you have white racists.  IF they had the proper perspective and a better solution, I might be willing to listen to their POV.  I understand their anger; I disagree with their response.  How many times do I have to repeat that I personally don't care what people call me on this?  BOTH sides have found strong disagreements with me, but those born after 1970 did not receive a proper civics education and those whose careers are ending worked in the 1970s thru 2000s and understand the life of reverse discrimination.

The older people did not bitch and complain on the whole.  We accepted the status quo.  Now that the genocide is in your face and we find whites being censored in most venues, some people are getting pissed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If it was settled by whites, for whites
> ...


But more whites are on welfare than blacks


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Yawn


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Sorry pal, I've been watching THIS shithole society for 65 years.  I see no white genocide is in america at all, and I do not find whites being censored in most venues. 

I do see angry whites, and most are horribly confused about whom to be rightly angered with.  Furthermore I do not accept your premise about "BOTH sides".  I can disagree with them and you.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LMFAO.  In terms of percentages you can play all the number games you want.  But, the white mans problems are complicated:

America consumes most of the world's opioid supply. American whites are singled out and constitute the biggest consumers of drugs in the entire world.  It is a condition we've brought on ourselves.  

 At a very early age, the parents (usually egged on by the government or a doctor) put their kids on Ritalin or Adderall. For the most part such drugs are unnecessary AND the doctors don't bother to get to the root cause of alleged _hyperactivity_. It might be diet, bad sleeping habits, too little exercise, chaos in the home (like drug addicted parents or fighting in the home.) In any event, a five minute consultation and the cycle begins.

The child gets a bit older and they end up on opioids (whether legal or illegal.) Then the doctors, after a five minute consultation, put kids on SSRIs. Many of these kids are then easily drawn into illegal drugs and by the time they are in their early teens, they are hard core drug addicts. By the time these people are in their 20s, they are dropped off mommy's insurance by the insurance companies. Now you have generations of 20, 30, 40, and even 50 year olds that have no high school diploma, no job skills, no work experience, no work ethic, tattoos, body piercings, purple / pink hair, rotted teeth, a criminal record, and an absolute dependence on drugs and Uncle Scam. Mommy provides free rent; Uncle Scam provides a debit card for food and society is rewarded with people who sell their bodies and peddle drugs for their dealer to support their own addiction.

Big pharma profits, the government gets to profit, the boys in the hood get to become entrepreneurs, selling dope to dumb ass kids with well to do parents. The left wing / socialist / progressive / communist combine profits because it takes the posterity of the founders out of the game and allows non-producers to live off the wealth created by those who produce. The new right profits because the presence of so many drug addicts creates the illusion of a need to recruit wealthy and educated foreigners to take seats in our universities and colleges. Then those foreigners have begun to take over our government and steer us toward socialism and globalism... ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT. And it ain't conspiracy theory when it happens right under your nose

Because whites are too lazy to work on the things they can change, they ARE over-represented on the welfare dole.  That is no big secret, but it does not negate the facts surrounding the founding of America. There is racial genocide going on, but the white mans worst enemy is... his own race.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I support your Right to disagree with whomever you wish and can recommend that, at your age, you have your eyes checked regularly.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


So you had nothing here, ya "got my number", but you're not really moving on then?  I mean the "and it's the last time I acknowledge your B.S." has been a few posts now.  Do you know what you post?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2020)

The founders were men of remarkable genius, not infallible character. Racist idiots today who fail to understand what they were saying and to whom, are too stupid to be considered real Americans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:
> 
> "_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_."  (Preamble of the Constitution)
> 
> ...


You may have found the cure for insomnia.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Thanks for your concern, please take care out there, the genocidal war on whites and all.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> The founders were men of remarkable genius, not infallible character. Racist idiots today who fail to understand what they were saying and to whom, are too stupid to be considered real Americans.


You sound like one of them now.  Racist idiots.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The founders were men of remarkable genius, not infallible character. Racist idiots today who fail to understand what they were saying and to whom, are too stupid to be considered real Americans.
> ...



How so?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Obviously you're too stupid to understand.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



This post is so full of shit, it should be classified as a manure pile. You apparently know nothing about ADD and ADHD, or the process necessary to prescribe them..


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites. That is how the colonists viewed themselves: They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.



The colonists were wrong:

1.The colonists were under a completely different covenant than the Israelites.  Their Great CO-MISSION with Jesus Christ was to spread the Good News.  < Mark 16:15  It was certainly *not * to usurp the role and identity of the Jewish people.
2.The Israelites of the Bible were, and remain, the Israelites of the Bible (not Pilgrims, not Gentiles).
3. The promised land (which was MUCH larger than the Israel of today) was promised,  by God,  to His friend Abraham and Abraham's descendants. (And still is) It is an everlasting covenant.
4.  New Jerusalem, is New *JERUSALEM*.  (Not New Boston, or Philly) and it *specifically *replaces (you guessed it)> OLD JERUSALEM. < Locate it and X marks the spot for the new one. And it requires a REBUILT Jewish Temple prior to the new event.  There was not then,  in the pilgrim era, nor is there yet, a 3rd. Temple.

It's not the Bible but the interpretation of what's in it that causes man to go astray in his knowledge and understanding.  Just read it.  It says what it says,  no need to add to or take away from what is there.  (Eve added to what God said, by just a little bit), and the consequences were dire for the rest of us.

God said:


> "Whatever I command you, you shall be careful to do; you shall not add to nor take away from it.



Because:


> But Jesus answered and said to them, "You are mistaken, not understanding the Scriptures nor the power of God.



Then this happens:


> Do not add to His words Or He will reprove you, and you will be proved a liar.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And they group rob Best Buy.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I worked with foster kids as a DFACS asset.  It appears YOU don't know anything about it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites. That is how the colonists viewed themselves: They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.
> ...



I doubt you have a monopoly on understanding.  I present an opposing view:

Apocalypticism Explained | Apocalypse! FRONTLINE | PBS

The Old Jerusalem is Not the New JerUSAlem


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2020)

This country would be a damn sight better if we went back to only allowing land owning White men to vote.

The least we should do is stop these filthy ass welfare queens from voting along with dingbat soccer Moms.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If it was settled by whites, for whites
> ...



The cotton gin was invented.  They weren't needed as much.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

I would have to ask, do you mean men who professed to be Christians, or men who lived as actual Christians?  (meaning to be Christ-like)


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


This is white supremacist garbage.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.
> ...


Except whites did bring slaves to America. The slave trade was not conducted as you claim.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Flash said:


> This country would be a damn sight better if we went back to only allowing land owning White men to vote.
> 
> The least we should do is stop these filthy ass welfare queens from voting along with dingbat soccer Moms.



If you could get the younger generation off drugs, away from computer games and educated about their destiny and heritage, you might have a point.

When we've been reduced to having to be led by Donald Trump because the choices are worse, it says to me we have to work on society first.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



I told you on the last thread it takes a supremacist to know one.If you've not challenged the factual statements.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Fuck you. You're a white supremacist. It takes study of white supremacy to know that. Your statments are not factual but an opinion. 500 nations were already hear before err white man stepped foot in this land.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



And all of those founding fathers signed off on the US Constitution and the Bill of Rights, including the 1st Amendment.


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This country would be a damn sight better if we went back to only allowing land owning White men to vote.
> ...




We don't need shitheads, who are on welfare, having the right to vote so they can elect filthy Democrats to give them a bigger welfare check, do we?

We don't need asshole indoctrinated by Left Wing propaganda having the right to elect, do we?

We don't need Illegals voting, do we?

Democracy sucks when greedy little shitheads are allowed to use the government for thievery.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And yes as a community members chose Catholic schools or God being introduced in our public schools for hundreds of years

medal with community , deal with WE THE PEOPLE .. you Soviet Union lover lol


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> This subject is never dealt with honestly.  Here is some typical manure you see on the Internet regarding of WHO BROUGHT SLAVES TO AMERICA:
> 
> Slavery and the Jews
> 
> ...


Lol! This is a joke.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Let's visit this for a moment:

Presuming whites brought slaves to America, the colonists were under the jurisdiction of the King of England.  You should be pissed at the British.

Putting slavery into perspective, it was the way it was - *worldwide.*  It doesn't make much sense when you lay the blame on the American people since they immediately began phasing slavery out once they ratified the Constitution - and they fought a war to become independent of British rule.

No, IM2, YOU are the racist on this.  You don't want to hold those who were culpable accountable.  That helps justify this single minded bigotry you preach every day and almost nonstop.

I take no position on slavery as an institution.  There is nothing immoral about it; whites did not invent it.  Whites were not the first to practice slavery and they were not the last to practice it.  I hear it's still around in the form you know it as.  But, let's talk about slavery for a moment.

The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts.  Thanks for that lead you so generously gave me earlier.  

Time on the Cross - Wikipedia

According to Wikipedia:

*"White slavery*_, *white slave trade*, and *white slave traffic* refer to the chattel slavery of White Europeans by non-Europeans (such as North Africans and the Muslim world), as well as by Europeans themselves, such as the Viking thralls or European Galley slaves. From Antiquity, European slaves were common during the reign of Ancient Rome and were prominent during the Ottoman Empire into the early modern period._
_
In the mid-19th century, the term 'white slavery' was used to describe the Christian slaves that were sold into the Barbary slave trade."

White slavery - Wikipedia_

Let's talk about the plight of these white slaves:

'_In his 2003 book Christian Slaves, Muslim Masters: White Slavery in the Mediterranean, the Barbary Coast and Italy, 1500–1800, Ohio State University history professor Robert Davis states that most modern historians minimize the white slave trade. Davis estimates that slave traders from Tunis, Algiers, and Tripoli alone enslaved 1 million to 1.25 million Europeans in North Africa, from the beginning of the 16th century to the middle of the 18th (these numbers do not include the European people who were enslaved by Morocco and by other raiders and traders of the Mediterranean Sea coast).[3] Roughly 700 Americans were held captive in this region as slaves between 1785 and 1815_"

One account of note has this to say about those 1.25 million slaves:

"_Davis said his research into the treatment of these slaves suggests that, for most of them, their lives were every bit as difficult as that of slaves in America_."

Research Suggests White Slavery Was Much More Common


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 12, 2020)

The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts. 

Were the blue collar counterparts hunted down with dogs and whipped?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts.
> 
> Were the blue collar counterparts hunted down with dogs and whipped?


Are you high?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts.
> 
> Were the blue collar counterparts hunted down with dogs and whipped?


In the highest year ever recorded for lynching 166 blacks were lynched and 164 white Republicans were lynched by white Democrats..


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

So let's deal with the matter of slavery honestly.

Then when we are finished, we will deal with the 155 years since the Emancipation Proclamation was signed because you white supremacists appear a bit confused as to the WHITE AMERICAN record on race.

First off, whites bought the slaves. So even if things were as what Rockwell is trying to portray in his anti Semitic version of the history of  the Trans Atlantic slave trade, if slavery was so wrong to whites, they should not have purchased the slaves, but alas, Rockwells story is fake news that leaves out a whole bunch of things in order to blame Jews.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > This subject is never dealt with honestly.  Here is some typical manure you see on the Internet regarding of WHO BROUGHT SLAVES TO AMERICA:
> ...




YOU are the joke, sir.  See post  # 91.

As a kid I was programmed to believe the propaganda you're spewing until after I had lost my job due to Affirmative Action, got my military obligations out of the way, and spent time looking for a job in the 1970s and 1980s.

Black people had the advantage of affirmative action, racial hiring quotas, preferential hiring schemes, all manner help from the federal and state government.  In those days I never complained until I lost a job and the media stuck a few microphones in my face.  My position was that the employer should be the one making that hiring decision, not the government.

When I was a kid, I remember searching newspapers for a job.  If the company made much ado about being an "_Equal Opportunity Employer_,"  all I saw was a big flashing sign in front of me saying whites need not apply.  One year I kept a log of where I'd been to look for a job (it started out being required to get unemployment insurance.)  I began writing down EOE as I wanted to know if it were me or the employers.  I counted 175 places advertising they were and EOE employer.  Of those, I did not one, single, solitary, interview.  And it's not like I wasn't eminently qualified to do the job.  A high school diploma, honorable discharge from the military, no criminal record, and two or more years relevant work experience with high praise from former supervisors and *NOT EVEN ONE* interview in over 175 EOE companies???  Who are you BS ing IM2?  Back then I was blaming the politicians, not black people.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They may have.   But that does not mean we were founded as a Christian nation.  In fact, they spoke out against it.

_“The government of the United States is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion.”_ - John Adams

“We have abundant reason to rejoice that in this Land the light of truth and reason has triumphed over the power of bigotry and superstition… In this enlightened Age and in this Land of equal liberty it is our boast, that a man’s religious tenets will not forfeit the protection of the Laws, nor deprive him of the right of attaining and holding the highest Offices that are known in the United States.”
_~Founding Father George Washington, letter to the members of the New Church in Baltimore, January 27, 1793

“_Strongly guarded as is the separation between Religion and Government in the Constitution of the United States, the danger of encroachment by Ecclesiastical Bodies, may be illustrated by precedents already furnished in their short history_.”
~Founding Father James Madison; Monopolies, Perpetuities, Corporations, Ecclesiastical
Endowments_

“In regard to religion, mutual toleration in the different professions thereof is what all good and candid minds in all ages have ever practiced, and both by precept and example inculcated on mankind.”
_~Samuel Adams, The Rights of the Colonists (1771) 
_


The US is governed by the US Constitution.    There is not one reference to God or Christianity in the entire document.   The only references to religion is an exclusionary one, saying no religious test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Regardless of how many nations were here, this land was no different than any other on the face of the earth.  Rightly or wrongly, the international community recognized the Right of Conquest.

How many black people took countries over the same, exact way?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Again we the people. Is backed by the second amendment try to stop us hehe


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

Flash said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



I'm not dismissing your point.  What I'm saying is that if Donald Trump was the best the white race can do, they have to fix their culture before telling us they are fit to lead.  Democracy sucks and we are being ruled by foreigners more and more with each election cycle.

We have to make our race more palatable to America.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, "We the people" is what the US Constitution says.  The entire document only mentions religion in the negative or as an exclusion.   As in the 1st Amendment and in Article VI (I believe) "...no religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States.".

Even the presidential oath, the only one detailed in the US Constitution has no mention of God or "so help me God".

So the founding fathers were careful and adamant that they were not forming a Christian nation.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

So now, let's look at slavery honestly.

*"Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. *To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade.

The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery.

In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books.

Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery."

African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No one is saying they’re going to force you to go to church every day or every Sunday.. We’re saying most parents would choose a Catholic school for their kids to go to.. and  have that right with a voucher


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The 2nd amendment applies to all of us.   I am not trying to stop the 2nd amendment.   I am saying this nation was not founded as a Christian nation.   And it was not just Thomas Jefferson.  It was also John Adams, George Washington, James Madison and Samuel Adams.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



School vouchers are not the issue.  I have no problem with school vouchers.  It is this insistence that we were founded as a Christian nation that shows a lack of education concerning the founding fathers and the US Constitution.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Of course this country‘s laws in founding was inspired by the Bible.. that’s not even debatable go away troll


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Let us continue.

"*When the first navigators reached the coast of Mauritania in 1441 and Senegal in 1444, they organized systematic abductions, and met with hostility and reprisals. Although they continued kidnapping, they also started to buy people. But that policy also met with opposition. Explorer Alvise Ca’Damosto, who was attacked by 150 men on the River Gambia in 1454, wrote than when he tried to talk to them,

they replied that they had had news of our coming and of our trade with the negroes of Senega [Senegal River], who, if they sought our friendship could not but be bad men, for they firmly believed that we Christians ate human flesh, and that we only bought negroes to eat them; that for their part they did not want our friendship on any terms, but sought to slaughter us all, and to make a gift of our possessions to their lord.*

But armed struggle was neither the only nor always the best strategy. Long-term approaches were also needed to protect people from the slave trade. Earthworks were built to thwart small-scale raids and kidnappings; some rivers were diverted so that they would not bring ships near settlements. Africans surrounded their main towns by thick walls, twelve feet high; they built ramparts and fortresses with deep ditches and planted venomous and thorny trees and bushes all around.

Communities deserted their vulnerable settings to relocate in hard-to-find, easy-to-defend places such as hills, mountains, underground tunnels, marshes, caves, forests, or behind high sand dunes. Some hamlets regrouped to defend themselves more easily. In southern Benin, people built small towns on stilts at the edge or in the middle of lakes. This innovation gave them a clear view of approaching raiders and allowed them enough time to take the appropriate measures.

Africans established work teams for protection, left the paths to their villages overgrown, stationed armed groups at vulnerable points, and covered their roofs with noisy leaves to detect would-be kidnappers. They used their habitat as a safeguard by reconfiguring the layout, size, and architecture of their houses, villages, and capital cities. They built their towns in mazes to confuse and disorient attackers. Houses were connected one with another; they abutted forests and the sea to make escape easier. Some communities adopted the most brutal tactics: they indiscriminately killed anyone who ventured close to their territory so as to discourage any incursion.

Some leaders actively worked against the transatlantic slave trade. One of the most famous was Abdel Kader Kane, the Muslim leader of the Futa Toro region in northern Senegal. Kane had succeeded in peopling his kingdom by retaking by force his people who had been kidnapped and by forbidding slave caravans from passing through his territory. After the French took three children from Futa, Kane sent a letter to the governor:

We are warning you that all those who will come to our land to trade [in slaves] will be killed and massacred if you do not send our children back. Would not somebody who was very hungry abstain from eating if he had to eat something cooked with his blood? We absolutely do not want you to buy Muslims under any circumstances. I repeat that if your intention is to always buy Muslims you should stay home and not come to our country anymore. Because all those who will come can be assured that they will lose their life.

On a personal level, families who could locate a captive on the coast gathered resources to obtain his or her release, even if it meant substituting another person for their loved one. Some relatives were even able to trace the whereabouts of kin deported to the Americas and tried - sometimes successfully - to buy their freedom."

Defensive Strategies - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I really appreciate your opinion what this country was founded on Christian Sam Adams Dr. Joseph Warren Ben Franklin John Hancock Paul revere.. just go away troll


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts.
> ...



So you are saying 164 out of 166 lynchings were republicans lynched by democrats?

Link?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yeah... We need a thread on this.  I found ample examples of Christianity in the Constitution.  The framers did not want a theocracy, but the Constitution is full of biblical and Christian precepts.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I posted it here a few times do your own research


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And not one of our founding fathers sought to mention God or any religion in the US Constitution, on which our nation is founded and based.    Not one mention except to exclude it.  

I don't go away.   You should know this by now.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure you did.    All those poor black republicans that you claim were rapists?    lol


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


More lies.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


In many was it is. Stick around I like kicking your ass on here lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'd be happy so see it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


What individuals did, Don’t go making excuses for the rapist


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Haven’t we educated you enough this week when are you going to Pay for  all this teaching we are getting you


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!!    Kicking my ass?

First you defend lynching because it was justice against rapists.
Now it was democrats killing republicans.

Pick one or the other.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If somebody don't start one, I promise that as soon as I have finished showing IM2 up and proving him wrong, I will start one.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



The difference between us is that I will admit I am wrong if I am proven wrong.    You won't.   You just dance and try to say I twisted your words.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Expand your brain think our side the box


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Stop flooding this topic with misnomers Derailment you lost MoveOn get over it


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I was a teacher for 21 years and have two grandsons with ADHD, which they inherited from their father, who was a borderline juvenile delinquent.  I have taught literally hundreds of kids with such a diagnosis.  Almost without fail, it turns out that medication can be very effective.  I have had many students become very excellent students with the proper diagnosis and medication.  It is also very easy to tell when a child misses a dose of medicine because of the extreme difference in behaviors.  Many times, parents would call in advance if they were out of meds and waiting to get a new prescription, which is painfully difficult to get. The warnings were greatly appreciated.

That "5 minute consultation" is a lie.  Teachers and parents have to complete extensive surveys about the child's behaviors and habits, just to prevent what you claim happens.  Teachers are asked to complete these surveys for every class the child attends.  There is hardly any doubt as to the decisions made by the physicians because of the extensive information they receive.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 12, 2020)

SaxxyBlues said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You do realize the cotton gin processes cotton, not picks it.  Right?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Let's go on with our honest discussion of slavery.

*Armed Struggle in Africa and in the Middle Passage*

*As the slave trade expanded, resistance to it grew as well, and the need for shackles, guns, ropes, chains, iron balls, and whips tells an eloquent story of continuous and violent struggle from the hinterland to the high seas. As one slave trader remarked:*

*For the security and safekeeping of the slaves on board or on shore in the African barracoons, chains, leg irons, handcuffs, and strong houses are used. I would remark that this also is one of the forcible necessities resorted to for the preservation of the order, and as recourse against the dangerous consequences of this traffic.*

*Wherever possible, such as in Saint-Louis and Gorée (Senegal), James (Gambia), and Bance (Sierra Leone), the Europeans' barracoons were located on islands, which made escapes and attacks more difficult. In some areas, as soon as local people approached the boats,

the crew is ordered to take up arms, the cannons are aimed, and the fuses are lighted . . . One must, without any hesitation, shoot at them and not spare them. The loss of the vessel and the life of the crew are at stake.

The heavily fortified forts and barracoons attest to the Europeans' distrust and apprehension. They had to protect themselves, as Jean-Baptiste Durand of the Compagnie du Sénégal explained, "from the foreign vessels and from the Negroes living in the country."*

These precautions notwithstanding, in the eighteenth century, Fort Saint-Joseph on the Senegal River was attacked and all commerce was interrupted for six years. Several conspiracies and actual revolts by captives erupted on Gorée Island and resulted in the death of the governor and several soldiers. In addition, the crews of quite a few slave ships were killed on the River Gambia; in Sierra Leone, people sacked the captives' quarters of the infamous trader John Ormond. Similar incidents occurred in other parts of the African coast. Written records document how Africans on shore attacked more than a hundred ships.

Some Western slavers maintained occult centers in their barracoons, staffed by men they paid to "work on" the captives, sometimes with medicinal plants. The objective was to kill any spirit of rebellion, to "tame" the detainees, and make them accept their fate. The existence of these centers shows the extent of the precautions taken by slavers to prevent rebellions on land and during the Middle Passage: shackles and guns controlled the body, while the spirit was broken.

But revolts on slave ships, although extremely difficult to organize and conduct, were numerous. *About 420 revolts have been documented in slavers' papers, and they do not represent the totality. It is estimated that 100,000 Africans died in uprisings on the coast or during the Middle Passage. The fear of revolts resulted in additional costs for the slavers: larger crews, heavy weapons, and barricades. About 18 percent of the costs of the Middle Passage were incurred due to measures to thwart uprisings, and the captives who rose up saved, according to estimates, one million Africans from deportation by driving up the slavers' expenses.*

Armed Struggle in Africa and in the Middle Passage - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade

Things did not happen as people like Rockwell say. Things were far worse than recorded for whites and blacks just did not freely turn over other Africans to whites as white supremacist slavery deniers claim.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 12, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:
> 
> "_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_."  (Preamble of the Constitution)



I always wondered why I got 5 points off on that damn civics test in 7th grade. I put "secure the blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our posterior." 

I thought I had it right. Hell I was 12. Ok so it's not POSTERIOR but POSTERITY. Ok, fine.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Jan 12, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SaxxyBlues said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Disagree 
A *cotton gin* – meaning "*cotton* engine" – is a machine that quickly and easily separates *cotton* fibers from their *seeds*, enabling much greater productivity than manual *cotton* separation.
*Cotton gin - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Cotton_gin


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 12, 2020)

SaxxyBlues said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SaxxyBlues said:
> ...



Disagree all you want.  You are still wrong. 

Slaves were picking cotton, not processing it.  Their ability to work in the hot sun all day was the advantage they served.  In fact, the cotton gin increased the demand for slavery.

While it was true that the *cotton gin* reduced the labor of removing seeds, it *did* not reduce the need for *slaves* to grow and pick the *cotton*. In fact, the opposite occurred. *Cotton* growing became so profitable for the planters that it greatly increased their demand for both land and *slave* labor.
Eli Whitney's Patent for the Cotton Gin

I have a history degree from a university in Alabama.  You apparently do not.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You are the one who is lying.  Virtually all kids dumped into the foster care system are put on drugs without a diagnosis of any kind.  Even the doctors who prescribe the drugs have their reservations:

Are Doctors Diagnosing Too Many Kids with ADHD?

But, here we are, discussing everything except the OP.  What in the Hell is everybody afraid of?  Every side comment is* NOT* an invitation to derail the thread with the peripheral issues.  Maybe you are making a case of ADD ADHD.  You have an inability to focus.  Just for chits and giggles, you should start a thread over this:

“ADHD Is A Fake Disorder” Says Neurologist-Turned-Author

Unless you have a medical degree, you should just stipulate that you don't have all the facts; you will only listen to points of view that lend themselves to bias confirmation.

Back to the issue at hand.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

They were here when the whites got here. They allowed whites to stay here. They were not allowed to attend the constitutional convention even though they lived here. They were citizens of this country no matter what whites wrote on paper. This has never been the white mans land and this government only exists because native Americans agreed to treaties allowing the white man to stay.

*500 Nations - The story of native Americans - part I*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

*Christian Identity*
Christian Identity is a religious doctrine that is a major factor within the ultra right movement in the United States. It is recognized that many of the ideas espoused by Identity are offensive, but a complete discussion is needed to understand the motivation of the movement. The Christian Identity movement is a religious movement derived from the premise that the white race is the offspring of the lost tribes of Israel and that whites, not Jews, are God's chosen people.

Christian Identity Movement (CIM) Beliefs

*Christian Identity Beliefs*
Under Identity, the British Israelism or Anglo Israelism concepts were changed to, *the view that the United States is the true Israel.*

Porter Rockwell, The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites. That is how the colonists viewed themselves: They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.

The Articles of Confederation, according to Identity, was a contract between the states; the states represented "the people," who were, in fact, Christian people, that is, the chosen people of God, the white race. This contract is considered by Identity proponents to have been made irrevocable "perpetual" and unchangeable. When the founding fathers saw the need for a more effective governmental organization the Articles, that formed the 13 American colonies into a union, did not provide for sufficient central authority, the Constitution was written. 

Porter Rockwell,  *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white. By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:

"_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_." (Preamble of the Constitution) 

*Never mind that non whites and women of all races did not get invited. That includes white women, which kinda kills the claim of America was founded for whites.*

*According to Identity, the principles for the Constitution were taken from the Articles of Confederation since the Articles could not be revoked. Identity teaches, therefore, that because the U.S. Constitution was taken directly from the Articles of Confederation, which was based upon God's Laws through the Bible, the Constitution is a divinely inspired document. And just as Identity views the Articles of Confederation as having been irrevocable and unchangeable, so too does it view the U.S. Constitution.*

*Since this contract is irrevocable and unchangeable, Identity views any subsequent Amendments as being illegal and unconstitutional. Identity contends that because of the Jewish anti-Christian conspiracy, he U.S. constitution has been illegally and unconstitutionally subverted from its original intent and design. The only portion that is legal is the original text and the Bill of Rights. Any subsequent inclusions to the Constitution that alter the original meaning of the document are not valid and need not be obeyed.*

Porter Rockwell,  The lying politicians did not "_fix_" this for the blacks with the illegally ratified 14th Amendment. The ONLY thing the 14th Amendment really accomplished was to nullify God given, unalienable Rights and attempt to make citizens subject to the almighty state. It turned Rights into privileges and immunities. It made slaves of ALL Americans. It failed at imposing a government created equality. 

*Identity contends that Jews sometimes calld "alien internationalists" have increasingly gained control in the media, industry, and Government in the United States (the Zionist Occupational Government, or ZOG). Moreover, this is part of a Jewish conspiracy to destroy the United States as a white Christian Nation. Because of this increasing influence, Jewish interests have been responsible for the passing and/or supporting of laws specifically designed to subvert the Constitution and change the United States from that which it was originally intended to be. As a result of these acts, wars, debts, and other Jewish-conspired evils have befallen white Christians in the United States.*

Porter Rockwell, Occasionally, you get a piece of the truth from those who profited of the slave trade:

"We Jews, however, even liberal ones, who justifiably insist that the hi_story of the Nazi Holocaust not be denied, can hardly urge African Americans to suppress the record of the slave trade and the involvement of our own ancestors in it. It also does not help to accompany all discussions of Jewish slave trading with indictments of Christians and Arab Muslims as the true villains of the African slave trade. (Brackman, for example, provides a somewhat lurid catalogue of 'Arab slave raids" using, among other sources, my own research._
_
In fact, the Muslim or Oriental slave trade out of Africa involved mainly Berber, Swahili, and other Black African raiders and merchants rather than Arabs.) Thus while we should not ignore the anti-Semitism of The Secret Relationship (limited at least to accusations of avarice rather than blood libels or plots to rule the world), we must recognize the legitimacy of the stated aim of examining fully and directly even the most uncomfortable elements in our common past, There are certainly better ways than those of this book, from both a scholarly and moral perspective, to carry out such an examination. But carried out it must be', not to apportion or remove guilt but rather to learn who we are through what we were and to incorporate this knowledge into the struggle to become something better." _[/QUOTE]

So as we plainly see, Mr. Rockwell adheres to the Christian Identity philosophy of white supremacy.


----------



## TheShockJock (Jan 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.



Slavery was not considered immoral as in it had be a legal institution for thousands of years going all the way back to biblical times.....Southern Plantation owners were Christians and for the most part treated their subjects very humanely.

Nowhere in  the Holy Scriptures will you find slavery condemned.

The plantations needed cheap labor and blacks were  ideal to  fulfill that role....not even to mention that their lives on the Plantation was much better than that of their cousins in Africa...life spans were longer....many slaves lived to be very old and had lots of children.  

Food was plentiful, they had adequate housing and better housing than a lot of poor white laborers.....many photos of slaves of that time demonstrate they were very well fed and clothed...everything was provided for them because they were very valuable property.a plantaion owners wealth was measured by how many slaves he had and no sane Plantation Owner would mistreat his  valuable property.....Whereas back in Africa they had very short miserable  lives and died of starvation, disease, and wild animal attacks, tribal wars etc. at very young ages...Africans of that time  had very short life spans and still do today---- in many parts of Africa they lead very short desperate lives and thousands even millions have died at very early ages due to disease, malnutriton and tribal warfare.

Thus the blacks that were transported here were very fortunate and thus there never has been a desire for most to return .....Ameican Africans have it very,very good here....yet they have been propagandized to believe(many of them)that they are victims....though I doubt few of them really believe that...it is just a political tool for them to claim that....another way of getting the liberals to give them more stuff.

Thus going back to Africa was never considered to be something any of them wanted --back then or now. 

 American Africans have  never desired to return to the  African hell hole and no one can blame them for that.


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



_Mea Cuppa_ Porter

The story posted, somewhere from the late 1500's to 1600's ,had the explorers to the '_promised land'_ opining that they considered themselves the '_chosen ones_' , as well as '_Israelities'
_
Unless i missed it, they appeared to in _no way_ connect this to the state of Israel, or Judaism

They predicated their then '_white supremacy_'  on a biblical ideal that most likely wouldn't fly in today's world.

It might be like a cult of modern skin heads declaring themselves _Israelis_ and annexing Montana as their _promised_ land .....

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> But, man, America being founded by a specific people and all Hell breaks loose.
> 
> In the Declaration of Independence, Jefferson wrote:
> 
> "_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable *Rights, that among these are Life, *Liberty *and the pursuit of Happiness_."






Unkotare said:


> The founders were men of remarkable genius, not infallible character. Racist idiots today who fail to understand what they were saying and to whom, are too stupid to be considered real Americans



Methinks we would like to _think _the FF's visionary , i know i _certainly_ would

They could talk the constitutional _talk...._but did they really _walk_ the constitutional _walk_ is the Q.....





The Irish Ram said:


> It's not the Bible but the interpretation of what's in it that causes man to go astray in his knowledge and understanding





Porter Rockwell said:


> The Old Jerusalem is Not the New JerUSAlem



christ on a cracker!

now my head's gonna blow up.....

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, *and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts*



_great_.....i'm gonna go eat _worms_ now....hold my calls....~S~


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Dear WinterBorn and Porter Rockwell
I agree more with WinterBorn.

One problem with this set up is the rationalist/Deists such as Jefferson
get thrown in and counted "as Christians" by today's standards but back then,
anyone who questioned or contested "government rule by the Church" was
considered more like an apostate or heretic "against God and Christianity."

By one angle such Founding leaders are grouped together as "Christians promoting God and Christianity"
but by another angle of creating a "wall of separation" between church and state authority
they are seen as promoting SECULARISM in ways that are AGAINST Christianity.

Which way is it?

Both. What we ended up with are Constitutional laws that defend individual rights
whereby Government can NEITHER establish NOR prohibit religious exercise.

Instead of fighting over these sides as "either / or"
what we need to accept is the balance between both being respected simultaneously.

Government cannot be abused EITHER to Establish or Prohibit.

And, as political history teaches us, where we do make the overreaching mistake
of abusing government to establish a particular BIAS (as Porter Rockwell points out in the given examples of such flaws)
this causes OPPRESSION and an equal and opposite BACKLASH in response.

So the problem has to be corrected so the Government doesn't contradict its own laws.

Thus the political process of reform seeks to correct such inconsistencies and conflicts of interests/biases in the laws.

This process continues until we develop a more mature or "more perfect" system of democratic representation within a republic.

By natural laws of democratic government, from which our Constitution is derived but still needs self-correction to "more perfectly" reflect,
these rights, freedoms and protections will eventually be embraced and enforced for all people seeking equal justice under law.

Yes, Porter Rockwell, we are starting with an imperfect draft.
Similar to our math system that is still being expanded on today,
or with our system of science where new definitions and discoveries
are still developing, based on expanding on the laws and knowledge established previously.

Just because the founding language and laws weren't perfect or complete
doesn't mean we can't use the given system to perfect itself.

We have the basic tools outlined that we agree to defend by the Constitution:
freedom of speech and of the press; the right to assemble and petition for redress of grievances, including
petitioning to defend free exercise of religion from unfair bias, prohibition,
establishment, or discrimination by creed; and rights of due process, security,
equal protections of the laws, and no taxation without representation.

Porter Rockwell starting with enforcing these basic principles for US citizens,
once we master how to teach and uphold that framework for sustainable self-government,
then we can help all other nations to develop the same.

It may have been founded with the intent of helping the citizens of America,
who at that time were considered just the white property owners, but the same
natural law principles govern all people who agree to enforce them in practice.
By the Golden Rule of Reciprocity, to establish Equal Justice Under Law
means to accept equal responsibility for enforcing the same.

This is indeed a Christian principle, but it is meant to help all people
learn to live by the same standards of liberty, peace and justice for all.


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Almost without fail, it turns out that medication can be very effective.



I was an EMT for 30 yrs, and saw first hand how '_effective_' medications can be

I also witnessed the mental health communities _infiltration _of public education , and their insistence that one _medication shoe fits all
_
~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> Both. What we ended up with are Constitutional laws that defend individual rights
> whereby Government can NEITHER establish NOR prohibit religious exercise.



So '_freedom of religion_' means we can choose to be free OF it, but not FROM it....?

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

TheShockJock said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.
> ...



It's so wonderful that the good white people at USMB can speak for us black folk. Slavery was condemned in the bible. Ask Pharaoh, whose bones lay at the bottom of the Red Sea .Secondly we were born here, which makes us Americans. So if you whites can grumble about the government and not tell each other to go back to Europe we have every right to air our grievances. So just because our grievances have to do with your behavior, criminality, lack of morals, laziness and general state of psychosis, does not mean we have to leave. Because while whites like you bitch about the government, going back to  Europe has never considered to be something any of you wanted --back then or now. OBTW, there were blacks that did return to Africa, and not just Liberia. There are some American blacks today who have returned to Africa.

http://yourblackworld.net/2018/01/29/many-african-americans-now-relocating-Africa/

#Blaxit: The Movement Continues

I won't be   going because  I refuse to let you racists run me out of the country I was born in. And so while you whites bitch about the government, American Europeans have never desired to return to the European  hell hole they left.

So maybe before you run your mouth get some tan in a can and an afro wig and live that way for a year. Then if you can make it, come talk to us about the propaganda you lived through.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Correct.

The United States is a secular nation, consistent with the Framers’ mandate that church and state remain separate.


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> But, here we are, discussing everything except the OP. What in the Hell is everybody afraid of?



nightmares waking up in ....>>






~S~


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 13, 2020)

TheShockJock said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.
> ...


If only librul hollywood made a film about the benefits of slavery ?

This thread is the online equivalent of lifting up a rock and watching the insects go crazy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




True, which a_ monkey_ could ring up _six ways to sunday_ Clay

But the fundies have been at the scotus _gates_ for generations 

which i'm _aware_ of.....

Porter presents with them hailing as far back as our _pre-new world_ history , as well as staking _claim to it _under the banner of _religious_ bigotry

THAT i was _unaware_ of....

~S~


----------



## TheParser (Jan 13, 2020)

It does not matter whether or not this country was originally intended for Caucasians only.

In just thirty years or so, Caucasians will no longer be the majority.

Therefore, the whole topic will be moot.

I presume that most Americans of all ethnicities will continue to live her and --  as usual -- do the best that they can under the circumstances. No doubt some will decide to emigrate.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I am not saying whether the founding fathers were Christian.  That can often be hard to tell.

But the nation that they founded was not founded as a Christian nation.   Those wise men went to some lengths to make sure it was a secular nation.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



So you are back-pedaling and saying it only applies to foster kids?  

I just destroyed your pathetically weak reasoning with the facts and now you are pissed.  You don't know anything about what you claim to be true, and you lie.

Why?

I have no reason to lie, but you do by pushing your agenda.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Not according to history books .. I honestly don’t think America is the country for you.. sorry buddy


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



 I have no monopoly on understanding.  Nor do I depend on the views of others.  I read what the Bible says to discern whether or not the view of another is viable.  And your links are not.
The whole narrative of the role of the Jews during the tribulation period needs no interpretation.  It is as plain as God could make it.
We are even given the *exact location* Christ will return.  The Mount of Olives.  Not the Rockies, not the Mount of Appalachia. Christ will be returning to Israel which He will enlarge and set up shop.
It is not New Chicago, it is New Jerusalem.  It means what it says...
Where do you think Christ is going to return to, when He returns?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> They were here when the whites got here. They allowed whites to stay here. They were not allowed to attend the constitutional convention even though they lived here. They were citizens of this country no matter what whites wrote on paper. This has never been the white mans land and this government only exists because native Americans agreed to treaties allowing the white man to stay.
> 
> *500 Nations - The story of native Americans - part I*



Now, dude, THAT is a lot of opinionated hogwash.  You apparently don't know the difference between a fact and an opinion.  

Your real weakness is that the truth is always in a state of flux for you.  One minute you're on the bandwagon that paints the whites as barbarians that took this country by force, thereby denying the legitimacy of the times of Right of Conquest.  Now you're saying the whites got this country via treaties?  Dumbassery!

IF the whites got this country by way of a treaty, then you're saying the native Indians legitimately owned this country and gave up title to the whites so there is no way on God's green earth you can claim to be an original citizen since neither whites nor blacks were citizens until the whites organized the government.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Christian Identity*
> Christian Identity is a religious doctrine that is a major factor within the ultra right movement in the United States. It is recognized that many of the ideas espoused by Identity are offensive, but a complete discussion is needed to understand the motivation of the movement. The Christian Identity movement is a religious movement derived from the premise that the white race is the offspring of the lost tribes of Israel and that whites, not Jews, are God's chosen people.
> 
> Christian Identity Movement (CIM) Beliefs
> ...



So as we plainly see, Mr. Rockwell adheres to the Christian Identity philosophy of white supremacy.











[/QUOTE]

*NOBODY* on this board has mentioned Christian Identity.  There are churches other than Christian Identity that hold the view that the Anglo Saxon people are the Israelites and that America is the New Jerusalem.  The Mormons are a bit fluid on the subject, but they subscribe to the basic tenets.  The founders / framers believed in it.

So, now that you're posting multiple posts, droning on and on with irrelevant subject matter, and you stayed up all night long posting gibberish, we can safely conclude (as many posters on this thread already have) *YOU LOSE*.  Most of your deflections are feeble attempts to derail this thread as now your real motives have been exposed.  I try to imagine what it must have been like for you last night, staying up till the wee hours, pecking your keyboard and trying to make yourself look good and save face.  It won't work.  *YOU LOST THIS ONE.

Due to a lot of irrelevant posts, I am going to do one just for you, IM2.  Scroll through this stuff until you see it in big letters.  Too many people posting off topic crap to make any points...*


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



The notion that whites (the Anglo Saxon, Scandinavian, Germanic, Teutonic and kindred people) are the Israelites is many, many, many hundreds of years older than skinheads.  You should read my first two posts and access the links.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > But, man, America being founded by a specific people and all Hell breaks loose.
> ...



Sometimes I don't follow your posts.  It's not being able to understand modern syntax.  

Let me just say one thing to you:

If you look at the back of a dime, you will see fasci.  That supposedly made us a fascist nation in the eyes of some.

Some of the founders / framers were Masons, so were supposedly a Masonic country.

If you listen to IM2, the founders / framers were all white supremacists and that any church that espouses the Christian Israelite view is "_Christian Identity._"  

The real facts are that the early colonists believed (and rightfully so) that they are the descendants of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob  / Israel.  A _movement_ comes along and tries to appropriate some of the Christian Israel tenets of faith in order to justify their political agenda.

I'm sure (just as Trump was sure) there are good guys and bad guys that are in the Identity movement.  With the degree of censorship we live under, it's difficult to find people who have valid arguments.  Christian Identity apparently uses some valid points, but those around here have raised the ire of Christian Israelites.   If you will take the time to access the links in my first two posts and read them, you will learn a LOT about what our forefathers thought - and it ain't what the extremists and ill educated here think it is.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




YOu keep posting as if I am anti-Second Amendment.    That is obviously not true.   Quit lying to try and play the victim.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lol no your not you have stated you love the over regulation of the bill of rights.. you hate America


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



According to the US Constitution, it is not.     And this country is exactly the country for me.   Get used to me.  I am not going to live anywhere else.

I do find it amusing that you claim it was founded for white Christians, and you claim to be a patriotic American.   Hard to believe you identify as a Christian.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


When you argue with crazy people you become crazy yourself.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That is a lie.    I don't consider not allowing violent convicted to own guns "over regulation" at all.   And neither does the SCOTUS.

And considering you think the Bill of Rights is subject to the whims of a local community, you are the one showing hatred for the nation.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What makes you think I was sane when I started.    

Sometimes shooting fish in a barrel is entertaining.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




This is NOT a debate about Christianity.  It is about race.  I will do another thread and we can discuss your concerns.

Thomas Jefferson was a Christian.  Was he mainstream?  No.  Insofar as this wall of separation goes, you can agree or disagree with anyone you like, but bottom line: that* letter* mentioning a separation of church means 180 degrees opposite of what you're claiming  AND it is not binding authority in any court of law; it is not even persuasive authority in any court of law.  Get back on topic.  After I have addressed this race issue, we will discuss this in another thread.  If I don't get banned for this thread, I promise an America is a Christian Nation thread.   Back to race.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes, America was built on Christian principles, but not as a theocracy.  Any chance you'd like to join THIS discussion and let's talk about that in a separate thread?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I've not back pedaled on a damn thing.  Do you have ADD / ADHD?  You sure seem to be lost.  This is not about ADD / ADHD.  If you want to debate it, start a separate thread.  We're talking about race on this thread.  Join the topic or I will ignore you.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Again, this is not a thread about religion.  I WILL address it in a separate thread.  When you proclaim that others are wrong, it means you think you have a monopoly on the truth.  I post the facts and later I give my opinion.  I don't proclaim that others are wrong - I prove it.  HOWEVER, this is not about that issue.  So back to race or I will ignore you.  Stay focused and let's talk about race.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



1)  What in the Hell is wrong with Americans, allowing dangerous people to run amok in a free society if they cannot be trusted with firearms?  If you kept dangerous people behind bars and released the ones you could return back to society with their Rights intact, you would have no pretext for a lot of the gun control arguments sick people make

2)  Local communities all the way up to state governments can create pro-Second Amendment sanctuary cities.  The United States Supreme Court legitimized sanctuary cities for undocumented foreigners and gun owners have the equal protection of the laws

3)  This is not a Second Amendment thread.  Why is everybody afraid to discuss the OP?


----------



## August West (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


When the Mayflower landed on these shores the 2 oldest cities in this country were already established and speaking Spanish. St. Augustine FL. and Santa Fe. NM.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


White Christians did build America our values our culture all stem from them.White Christians did build America our values our culture all stem from them ..But I remain open to having other ethnicities  assimilate to our values.. all I’m saying is that if you opened up 20 Muslim schools and 20 Catholic schools there would be a line out the door for the Catholic schools


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU

In another thread, you asked me a question that I had hoped we and other posters could discuss.  It was the primary reason I started this thread.  Hell, these people want to talk about religion, guns, drugs, but not the OP.  I want to respond directly to you in a thread aimed at this one topic.


Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I disagree.  If we allowed America to be multicultural, the non-white Muslims would take over and demand that everyone obey Sharia Law.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I told you many times stop following me and talking shit you live down the street.. stop your keyboard commando actions.  Zip it up


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


 you mean “we the people” lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I did not respond to you, fat boy. Down the street? You're geographically challenged I see. Dumbass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU
> 
> In another thread, you asked me a question that I had hoped we and other posters could discuss.  It was the primary reason I started this thread.  Hell, these people want to talk about religion, guns, drugs, but not the OP.  I want to respond directly to you in a thread aimed at this one topic.
> 
> ...


Not if we deregulate the 2nd and 1st amendment


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I go thru Brookline 3-4 days a week to get to the gym by fenway.. any time you meet up let me know sucka


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I am not afraid to discuss the topic.   YOu'll have to ask Jitler why he continues to add 2nd amendment comments.  I simply answer them.

Forgive me if I am wrong, but wasn't this thread originally about the claim that we were founded as a white Christian nation?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU
> 
> In another thread, you asked me a question that I had hoped we and other posters could discuss.  It was the primary reason I started this thread.  Hell, these people want to talk about religion, guns, drugs, but not the OP.  I want to respond directly to you in a thread aimed at this one topic.
> 
> ...



In order to make us live by Sharia law, there would have to be a constitutional amendment to remove the 1st amendment.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU
> ...


Yea tell that to Minnesota.. again you don’t under we the people.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I mean you demanding that individual communities have the right to throw out parts of the Bill of Rights.   I do not mean "We the people of the United States of America"  I mean your claim that "We the people of east Podunk" can disassemble the US Constitution.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Give me your honest opinion about three people what that means to you and how pissed off that makes you feel lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Are Christians being forced to live under Sharia law?    Or are select groups accepting Sharia law for themselves.   I have no problem if a group has its own rules for their religious order, and the individuals accept those rules.  Is Sharia law being forced on anyone in Minnesota?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What?  You want my honest opinion about 3 people?   What 3 people?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Oh, and I understand exactly what "we the people" means.   I also understand what the US Constitution means.   A simple majority in a given community cannot void select parts of the US Constitution.    Period.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Is that a threat? LMAO

You're an idiot.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


There are areas called NO GO ZONES in Minnesota you MORON! And you regulates second amendment you live so much is allowing it you idiot


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Free people.. how does unregulated freedom make you feel.. and if you call Americans uncivilized I will come to Atlanta and make things shake lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Nothing is a void if it’s we the people


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I didn’t threaten anybody do you feel threatened


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Saying "Christian" does not imply "Theocracy".

That you conflate the two adds NOTHING to the discussion. 


Unless you are TRYING to prevent discussion by filling the thread with meaningless static?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


He’s a anti-trumper , pro overregulation moron he literally sits in a truck all day watching people put up wire because of the regulations they put on his type of work.. 

He loves Soviet union culture


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You most certainly did and if you live in Roslindale and you're unemployed why would you attend a gym near Fenway? Idiot. Threats are meaningless. We will never meet in real life. You're a loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What are you autistic


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What are you, autistic? 

Your grammar is atrocious. You cannot vote anyway. You are a waste of space. Loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I didn’t realize you had autism I apologize for making fun of you hehe


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Americans who think lynching should be allowed base on what a select community wants are uncivilized and unconstitutional.

Let me know when you will be in Atlanta.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Try this again.   The simple majority cannot overrule the US Constitution.   This is especially true of an individual community tossing out the Bill of Rights.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Every justice will support the will of the people of the community and always have


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So if "the will of the people" is that you do not have freedom of speech, that is acceptable for you?

And no, any justice that supports the will of the people over the US Constitution would be over-ruled and removed from the bench.   See Roy Moore's antics if you don't believe me.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I think America is a continual fight for our God-given rights,, and when we can’t fight anymore because of f regulations you support then we lose America.. and you get to sit on your fat ass all day get paid to do nothing..


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...






Boring troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Loser troll whining about his personal failures again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Troll boy here to derail again


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 13, 2020)

America was founded by intelligent people, and this, or any, republic can only continue as long as intelligent people are in charge. It is a tremendous tribute to just how great America is that is has survived for some time now without that otherwise necessary ingredient.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You live in your own fantasy world it seems. You’re the joke of this board.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



On the one hand you talk about "God-given rights" and on the other hand, you claim the "will of the people" can take those rights  away.   You need to figure out which you want.

As for me sitting on my fat ass all day, you obviously have no clue what I do.   

Currently I am on a river bore job.     The directional bore crew is putting conduit under a small river.   I am here to make sure it is done safely.   I have already stopped the work because of 2 safety violations that could have resulted in serious injury or death.   Neither was intentional, but the crew just wasn't thinking.

I don't get paid because of the physical labor I perform.   I get paid because of what I know, what I can teach, and my skills in field supervision.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yea I bet you did .. you probably did it to extend their overtime lol I bet they think your cool lol 

Listen the community wants to do something let them do it, I believe we Are a civilized country, and the ones that are not will be met with American guns .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


True story


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



When it comes to building a shopping mall or having a curfew for teenagers or not selling alcohol, I have no problem with it.

When it comes to constitutional rights guaranteed by the Bill of Rights?    I have a big problem with it.

Know why there are almost no lynchings anymore?   It is because "we the people" make sure people's constitutional rights are defended.   The kkk discovered that the people were not afraid of them anymore.   The redneck terrorists couldn't isolate an area any longer.   Now they are stopped by the people (and by law enforcement).


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Now who has autism? You keep repeating yourself like a parrot.


----------



## August West (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You bet he did to extend their overtime pay? Stay out of the casinos. There`s enough chumps in those places without you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh, and I did it to make sure no one gets hurt or killed.    One of the violations was the use of a large pipe wrench to loosen the head off of the boring machine.    I know of at least 2 fatalities and numerous serious injuries that have been cause by that.   You use a chain wrench or you pack up your shit and move on.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Let’s reduce the amount of police on the street .. we will find that out you want to be the first? Hehe


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I kjow huh! Cool story,, your doing good today if I was there I would clap for you!!Keep fighting Michael


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The first to step up and prevent someone's constitutional rights from being removed?     You bet I will.    We will see which of those rednecks want to be the first to face a 12 gauge.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yup fire more of your competition to protect your job lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If you hear those dogs come in don’t you worry about a thing there,, they are very nice hehe


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 13, 2020)

So how do you propose to take your country back and return it to its rightful owner, the white Christian male??

Or does simply saying this country is a white man's country offer you comfort enough from your own insecurities??


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So how do you propose to take your country back and return it to its rightful owner, the white Christian male??
> 
> Or does simply saying this country is a white man's country offer you comfort enough from your own insecurities??


Our culture is very secure it’s you people that are trying to change it


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!!

Competition?   They work for the company I work for.   You really are an idiot.   You think a field supervisor has any control over what the competition does?   Dolt.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Are you talking about the 17 Russian Caucasian Mountain dogs you say you own?   LMAO!

I won't worry about anything.   Dogs are easy to handle.   But then, so are ignorant rednecks.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Your job is unnecessary


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I can already sense your fear


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You have shown no sign of having any sense.

No, I am not afraid of dogs.   Besides, no one will send dogs after me.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I hope not! I am anti-violence


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Lets see, a waiter in Boston think my job is unnecessary.     The people I work for, with decades of experience in the industry, say I am valuable.   I wonder who is right.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well, if they do I hope they will at least stick around to collect the carcasses.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No bureaucrats that want to control that industry think your job is necessary,, Sounds very Soviet union style to me


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Good.  Then you won't be in any danger.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You will have a proper burial sir


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, it doesn't.   In the Soviet Union they would push the workers and not worry about injuries or fatalities.

YOu have derailed this thread long enough.    Get back on topic.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, I won't.   My body will be donated to science, and any remains will be cremated.

But if dogs are sent after me, you will need to bury the dogs.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The first day we control the industry with fucking retards like you.. You’re right get back on the topic sucker


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Why they aren’t that old and are healthy


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU

In another thread, you asked me a question that I had hoped we and other posters could discuss.  It was the primary reason I started this thread.  Hell, these people want to talk about religion, guns, drugs, but not the OP.  I want to respond directly to you in a thread aimed at this one topic.  You asked why now regarding the major discussion on some points of race.  You quoted someone else who was following the same sermons I was exposed to and we should incorporate what you said into this response:

What is White Supremacy?   post #151

Reciting facts is not, in and of itself racist.  People banding together to promote their own values, culture, and views is not necessarily racist.  Otherwise, we would have a problem with the cultures of China, Japan, North Korea, South Korea, Zimbabwe and about a dozen other countries.  There are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the face of the earth.  But, for people like you, it's not a problem until the white guy builds a country for his benefit.

Nonwhites held whites in slavery.  We dodge and duck that fact.  Whites simply rebuilt after slavery.  Chinese didn't need to be citizens in order to build their own communities in America and thrive.  You cannot succeed without sucking off the white race's teat.  You can deflect and you can filibuster until Hell freezes over.  YOU have a problem.

America was founded by whites for their mutual benefit.  Racist or not, that is a fact.  If you had actually READ Roger Taney's opinion in Dred Scott v. Sanford court decision, you would realize that the facts I presented are irrefutable.

In order to rectify what some thought was not fair about that decision, the Republicans supposedly passed the 14th Amendment.  I say supposedly because the real reason the 14th Amendment was passed was to nullify God given *unalienable* Rights and make us all subject to the whims of government.  To put it bluntly, you didn't win a damn thing by way of an *illegally ratified* amendment. But back to your question:

When I was a kid, all we heard was how discrimination was bad and we were sacrificing for some alleged wrongdoing by our ancestors.  Well, from 1620 to 1789, you have no legitimate beef against the government and, consequently, my ancestors as the British ruled this land up to that point.  When the Constitution was ratified, slavery was being phased out and the Constitution put a halt to the importation of slaves.  So, that is not really an issue.  Let's examine the facts here:

The Republicans put their lives on the line and illegally ratify the 14th Amendment so that you can be "_equal_."  Throughout their history - and BTW you quoted Goldwater on his pro-multicultural views Republicans stood up for the black people.  As a race, the blacks have joined forces with the Democrats.  Blacks embraced the philosophical views of Democrats and simply changed the hue of the skin in favor of blacks.

So, your people, as a race, Pearl Harbor the whites who fought and sacrificed for you.  You remained loyal to a party that accepted Ku Klux Klan types, nazis and let us not forget J.B. Stoner (who used to get on tv and say he would "_ship all the N!&&ers back to Africa"_ if we would elect him governor of Georgia.  Then there was David Duke.  He was running for governor of Louisiana.  George Bush stepped in, involved himself in state politics (where he had no legitimate business) and denounced Duke - even endorsing the Democrat candidate (who later was convicted of corruption.)  Despite all of that, there has been no reciprocation from people who think like you.  And you asked why now in that other thread.  Why has the race issue become so important to whites all of a sudden?  I'm going to finish with my own view in the next post.




I


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Part 2

I grew up in a time when whites were being programmed,Pavlovian style, to believe in all this racial equality nonsense.  I call it nonsense because my forefathers came here and carved out a nation based upon certain beliefs.  Under Anglo Saxon jurisprudence, a nation built on Christian principles, and run by whites, we made the greatest advances ever recorded in human history.  I will not allow the black people to deny to my ancestors the achievements they made nor their contributions to history.

Under white rule, the whites conquered the skies with the airplane. The United States built the world's largest navy outpacing the Romans whose empire spanned over 1000 years.  Benjamin Franklin invented bifocals and discovered electricity.  William Shockley invented the transistor which ushered in the computer age.  The United States sent more soldiers into foreign countries to fight for Liberty and more missionaries than the rest of the world combined to bring the Word of God to people all over the world.  There was a time when the rest of the world looked to the United States as being the leader of the free world.  We were the most benevolent country that ever existed.

At the same time that our country was coming into existence, outside forces were at work to destroy all we could accomplish.  The Illuminati was created in 1776 with an agenda of world dominance.  The Humanist Manifesto would eventually become our unofficial state religion.   Our leaders, though great visionaries, were mortal men who were sinners and they would say one thing to the people and do something different in their own lives... a reflection of the fact that we're sinners too.  But, on the whole, our goodness outpaced our sin nature.

The point is, America always overcame adversity and moved forward.  In WWII, the Japanese, beat, tortured, and killed our soldiers when they captured them.  After the war, we shook hands and today we are buddy buddy with a country that is not only _"racist_," but was barbaric by any metric.  But, there is no problem.

When I was a kid, my generation had to move over for the black people.  Due to affirmative action, racial quotas, preferential hiring schemes, and outright discrimination against whites, a lot of people in my age group did not get an equal shot at the jobs.  Furthermore, we were programmed to think we had to shut up, have our speech censored, and be respectful of the blacks.  All through my life, employers would not fire a black employee for fear of reprisals - if you fired a black guy, you were a racist and white supremacist.  Blacks wanted to be so feely touchy about their feelings, but the moment someone disagrees with those of your ilk, here comes the race card.

Once in power, the blacks wanted to change the name of the streets and schools in an effort to hide America's history.  Though I have no dog in the fight, the blacks did wage a war against the south demanding that they get rid of all vestiges of their history... flags, monuments, memorials, statues - ANYTHING related to their history was removed.  Blacks stay on the side of the liberal Democrats who have been at the forefront of attacking crosses, Nativity scenes, and public displays of the Ten Commandments.  A majority of the black people who claim to be Christian remain in a political party that caters to pedophiles, the LGBTQP community, socialists (like Bernie Sanders), Muslims, abortionists, and others Hell bent on globalism (and now joined by the Republicans... good job on infiltrating the Republican Party BTW.)

For those who see the double standards, the hypocrisy, and the fact that what you (and some like you) advocate is genocide for the posterity of the founders, it has become intolerable.  Whites have no leadership and the total dumb asses following white racists around are bringing down our culture as fast as those who wage genocidal wars and propaganda wars.  BTW, they've been as silent as a church mouse since Charlottesville, proving that they are no major player in this discussion.  Sugar coat it any way you like; call me names and know while that part does not bother me, the fact that whites are censored and cannot respond accordingly, only leads to the mounting tensions and what might be an eventual civil confrontation - unless you win without a fight.

If the whites don't fix their culture, you may win without any resistance.  I feel you've gotten more than you were ever entitled to and when you talk about prejudice, ignorance, hatred, bigotry, and discrimination, you should think about what your race is becoming the moment they attained the "_equal"_ status.  You might be winning now, but you're seeing the push back begin as the cycles of history begin to repeat themselves.  Pray that in your lifetime a leader among the whites does not rise up and challenge them to fix their culture and become the people their ancestors were.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They are not old.  But then, if they are sent after me, they won't get any older.

Healthy?   Not after they come for me.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...




Yes honest debate will help people learn good from bad and then to stop bad 


But we have got s system now that is totally crooked and hiding honest debate 

Honest debate should also be on why men are rising more for trump each and every day but women are not 

The swing state of wisc the fox poll on voting for trump or Biden 

There is a MASSIVE 34% difference 

Remember the wise founders did not let the unwise vote


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Part 2
> 
> grew up in a time when whites were being programmed,Pavlovian style, to believe in all this racial equality nonsense.  I call it nonsense because my forefathers came here and carved out a nation based upon certain beliefs.  Under Anglo Saxon jurisprudence, a nation built on Christian principles, and run by whites, we made the greatest advances ever recorded in human history.  I will not allow the black people to deny to my ancestors the achievements they made nor their contributions to history.
> 
> ...



The men are indeed rising to stop the liberalism harm 

Their massive 34% point difference than women is the first step of the resistance 

Trump is gaining the men more each day 

So trump has the power to now make this nation back with the founders intent


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 13, 2020)

I love it when racist assholes expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> I love it when racist assholes expect to be taken seriously.


“ I disagree with you your racist!” So weak minded lol using blacks to win an argument lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


A lot of rapist Lynched said the same thing lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh?   I didn't know dogs didn't hang people.   That is hilarious!!!

Which dog will bring the rope and tie the knot?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU
> ...



How in the Hell can you quote something before I hit post reply to?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The title is about founded by whites, for whites.  Don't despair.  I'll start a thread about a Christian nation.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I don’t lynch anyone .. hehe


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU
> ...



You don't understand how the system REALLY works.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I just want to apologize to you ....Winterborn likes to derail  peoples topics and I participated in this and I’m sorry


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The United States Supreme Court can toss out the entire Bill of Rights.  The 14th Amendment eviscerated those Rights.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No problem.  My purpose was to take on IM2 with his book writing skills.  I DO want to discuss this issue about America being a Christian nation.  The atheists and other non-believers want to misrepresent the topic, so why not one topic with multiple posts destroying their lame arguments?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


IM2 falls off the face of the earth when you hit him with facts.. he only wants you to agree with him


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



My mistake.   I thought it was about the nation being founded by and for whiet Christians.     I do not disagree that the nation was founded by white men.

But much of that was geography.   The New World was settled by europeans.  Other races were either not as developed or were not in easy transportation to the New World.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I won't be lynched by anyone.   So it works out fine.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



What?   lol   That is too funny.   You were the one who kept bringing up the 2nd amendment.   You are the one who brought up my career.    And you were the one who telling me to listen to the dogs coming after me.    You are the one derailing the thread.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Well I certainly hope not


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


And he continues his lies.. sad


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The 14th amendment did not remove constitutional rights that anyone before that enjoyed.   It only included other citizens that were now included.

And no, the SCOTUS cannot remove constitutional rights.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


yeah-----so?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh?    Are you saying I started the conversation about the 2nd amendment?    No.  That is a lie.
Are you saying that I started the conversation about what I do for a living?   No.  That is also a lie.
And are you saying that I started the conversation about someone sending dogs after me?   No.   That is a lie too.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I hope not too, for their sake.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And you continue to derail! Nothing will stop you!


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Shake rattle and roll


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts.
> 
> Were the blue collar counterparts hunted down with dogs and whipped?


Or their children sold?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I respond to your posts concerning the 2nd amendment, my career, and the idea that dogs will be coming for me.    You are the one derailing the thread.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And this post doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts.
> ...


Black slave owners would breed blacks for sale.. whites wouldn’t even do that.. learn history before you post


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Oh sorry it’s command for my dogs.. you survived all good haha


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh, so you post a command for your dogs?   And you claim I derail the thread?

Yeah, I guess teaching chihuahuas to dance is quite a hobby.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And what is it I am supposed to have survived?   I have not even seen a dog responding to such command.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You gotta stop derailing stick to the topic or else


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


One more derailment and it’s over


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



YOu post something that is not related to the topic at all.

Then I respond to that post.

Then you claim I am derailing the thread?

YOu really are a compulsive liar, aren't you?   You cannot have a single thread without your lies.

You are a joke.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I respond to your posts.    If you dislike my posts, don't post things that are not part of the topic.   Or even better, don't post lies.

You posted the comments that had no bearing on the actual topic.   I merely responded to your posts.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Does your job know you post on here all day while you’re clocked in


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If you can't handle someone responding to your posts, then stop posting.

I will continue to respond to your nonsense.  The "...or else" threat is laughable.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Does this have anything to do with the topic of the thread?   Get back on topic.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Again I’m sorry to the OP.. he likes to derail


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You gotta stop derailing stick to the topic or else



Or else what?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta stop derailing stick to the topic or else
> ...


You don’t want to know skin head lol


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You don’t want to know skin head lol



Actually I do.

What’s your plan for thread derailment tough guy?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t want to know skin head lol
> ...


Keep it up you’re gonna fucking get booted bitch


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You can disagree all you like.  I am dealing in facts.  According to Wikipedia:

"_National founders are typically those who played an influential role in setting up the systems of governance, (i.e., political system form of government, and constitution), of the country. They can also be military leaders of a war of independence that led to the existence of the country_."

List of national founders - Wikipedia

I see you like playing semantics in order to deny people their rightful place in history.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You only read PART of the Preamble.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Keep it up you’re gonna fucking get booted bitch



Who died and made you a moderator?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




What idiocy!!!  You do not understand the 14th Amendment.  You do post a lot of silly shit... off topic and easily refuted.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Okay.  It's really hard to keep up with this discussion.  I will start a thread about America as a Christian nation - perhaps later today if I have time.

I feel that if someone wants to scroll through this topic and read my entries, I've proven, unequivocally, that America was founded for white for the benefit of whites - despite those who refuse to read the entire Preamble... or even the Constitution for that matter.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> I love it when racist assholes expect to be taken seriously.




Said the man that could not refute one point raised by the op. 


We all saw that. And now you do too.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Okay.  It's really hard to keep up with this discussion.  I will start a thread about America as a Christian nation - perhaps later today if I have time.
> 
> I feel that if someone wants to scroll through this topic and read my entries, I've proven, unequivocally, that America was founded for white for the benefit of whites - despite those who refuse to read the entire Preamble... or even the Constitution for that matter.






Ok, personally from what I saw, I saw no one seriously engaging you on that, which was disappointing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it up you’re gonna fucking get booted bitch
> ...


Poster of the month to you


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 13, 2020)

We need a moratoriums on how many new brown peoples we let in ....3rd worlders in general 
Seriously

Let's say zero for the next 25 years .....attach it to the same bill where we also suspend women's right to vote ...also for 25 years


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Yes, our founders had no intention of putting anyone in charge except white men such as themselves.
_The 1790 Naturalization Act reserves naturalized citizenship for whites only. African Americans are not guaranteed citizenship until 1868, when the Fourteenth Amendment to the Constitution is ratified in the wake of Reconstruction. Groups of Native Americans become citizens through individual treaties or intermarriage and finally, through the 1924 Indian Citizenship Act. Asian immigrants are ineligible to citizenship until the 1954 McCarran-Walter Act removes all racial barriers to naturalization. Without citizenship, nonwhites are denied the right to vote, own property, bring suit, testify in court - all the basic protections and entitlements that white citizens take for granted._
RACE - The Power of an Illusion . Go Deeper | PBS

So what do you think should be done about that?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I'm well aware of the laws.  The reality is that the 14th Amendment was *illegally ratified*.  Many of the laws you cite are not actually law at all - *IF* we respect the Rule of Law.

Since you have extreme and radical non-white racists, we have to rethink our entire legal system.

Supposedly (and I addressed this , not in detail) the 14th Amendment was passed to make non-whites equal to whites.  That law does not pass constitutional muster NOR was it done to benefit blacks.

The 14th Amendment was* illegally ratified* in order to abolish *unalienable* Rights and put all Americans under the control of a de facto / unconstitutional / illegal government.  There IS a reason the courts get away with taking a giant dump on the Constitution.

Unfortunately, unless we start at that point and work forward, the whites in this country will be wiped out by massive immigration, anti-white racial laws and policies along with the non-whites erasing our history and making it illegal for us to complain about in public and lobby our legislators.  Until we address the unconstitutionality of the 14th Amendment, the whites have two choices:  succumb and become slaves OR physically fight.  From a moral perspective, as long as the 14th Amendment stands unchallenged, the whites cannot constitutionally use force to rebel.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, well I just checked four different reputable sites that described slave breeding--mostly it was encouragement by owners for their female slaves to have as many children as possible.  There was not a lot of "selective breeding,"  or "forced breeding," except of course the regular rape of the female slaves by master and master's sons and guests.

They sold the "profits" (children) as interest on their investments, or when they ran into hard times (which most farmers did from time to time due to weather and/or markets).

I saw not one single mention of this being done simply by black slave owners.  Per usual, you are full of bullshit, Jitss.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



So once you've overturned the 14th Amendment, what do you propose doing?


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


After a diatribe.
Hilarious
I'm all for the Ayran race, as are our old white fart posters here


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Nice bunch of squatters we are though.
Original people?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  It's really hard to keep up with this discussion.  I will start a thread about America as a Christian nation - perhaps later today if I have time.
> ...



The best that was offered was one poster quoting "_We the people_" without bothering to address that part about "_ourselves and our Posterity._"

I guess IM2 gave up when literally everybody here disagreed with him.  But, the facts are the facts.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It would then be left to Congress to address the affected issues of race and immigration.  It would up to the people to make sure Congress doesn't pass any ex post facto laws.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

ph3iron said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



What a pantload!  Go hang out with IM2 and cry him a river.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

ph3iron said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Damn this dumbassery.  I wish this board could recruit some posters that could actually READ.  WTH???  We aren't squatters.  The colonists took America via treaties, land purchases, the Right of Conquest (Google it) and all of it was legally recognized internationally.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




link to     "female slaves were encourage to have as many children as
possible"      that one is news to me.        women can EASILY get pregnant.  
(most)     It would mean that there were far less Africans IMPORTED
into the US than historians tell us


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


If the whites are wiped out you will at least have the benefit of seeing this nation turn into something nasty and impoverished. Good parting gifts for the game show called America.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



the issue is one of the ETHICS of the situation.    --------it was sorta ethical
for Romans to conquer-----even after they became "Christians" ----in fact
it was considered  "godly"      Lately "conquer"  is not ethical.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Top 10 Black Slaveowners - Listverse

ya poor little fake news liberal lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


She has no links just fake news


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Poster of the month to you




More like “Poser of the Month”.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2020)

*The US has a long and gruesome history of slavery that has affected almost every part of its culture.*
*
     ^^^^^^^^ WRONG!!!   the  WORLD has a long gruesome ......
*
but fret not------the islamo-nazi world has decided that  
            DA JOOOS DONE IT


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta stop derailing stick to the topic or else
> ...



As you well know, nothing will happen.  Just talk.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I know the entire Preamble to the Constitution.    I do not see how that effects what I said.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> We need a moratoriums on how many new brown peoples we let in ....3rd worlders in general
> Seriously
> 
> Let's say zero for the next 25 years .....attach it to the same bill where we also suspend women's right to vote ...also for 25 years



A moratorium can be set concerning immigration.  

But in order to suspend women's right to vote you will need a constitutional amendment.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > We need a moratoriums on how many new brown peoples we let in ....3rd worlders in general
> ...


If woman continue to vote we are fucked


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  Our Constitution and International laws do not allow for ex post facto laws.  You do know what an ex post facto law is, don't you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Nevertheless, women were given the right to vote by the 19th amendment.    To remove it would require another constitutional amendment.    I don't think you have the votes for that.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




We the people is limited to the framers and their offspring (Posterity.)  It is NOT a multicultural document.  Read the first two posts of this thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



did I use the word  "LAW"--------you remind me of a situation in which I got thrust
LONG AGO-------I said to an old lawyer   "but it isn't right" -------and he said
"that is the law"  -------and I objected   "just  """THE LAW""" "  and he said
-------"that is ALL---there is nothing but THE LAW""


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



The 14th amendment clearly states that blacks were citizens.    That it took a hundred years to recognize that is a simple matter or learning for both blacks and whites.

When the immigration law was written in the original constitution, blacks were barely considered human.  Certainly not capable of equality.   In the next hundred years, having generations of education for blacks, this was seen as an error.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Also, when I have addressed the phrase "we the people" it was in reference to Jitler's claim that any community can remove any part of the US Constitution that they choose.    That is certainly not the case.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Human?? Huh


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


More fake news from the anti trumper


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



It is irrelevant.  It is irrelevant.  What part do you not understand???

The 14th Amendment was used to abolish *unalienable* Rights (i.e. the Bill of Rights) and today* NOBODY* has any God given* unalienable *Rights.  Everything the blacks thought they were getting, they had save of the privilege of voting.  EVERYBODY lost and the 14th Amendment was illegally ratified... IF you have any respect for the Rule of Law.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Yep.   Are you saying blacks are not human (homo sapien sapien)?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You said they aren’t human want to explain?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Fake news?    You might want to study the US Constitution.  The only way you can remove a constitutional amendment is by another constitutional amendment.    A community cannot decide an amendment in Bill of Rights does not apply.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I did not say they aren't human.

What I said was "When the immigration law was written in the original constitution, blacks were barely considered human"


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


We the people is the
1st amendment


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, it is not.

The 1st Amendment of the US Constitution:
"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

If the "we the people" phrase counts to throw out the 6th amendment, then it can be used to throw out the 1st amendment and 2nd amendment.  So by your claims the community can remove any constitution right.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Wrong


WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


what’s the first thing written in the constitution? After the constitution


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Wrong?  Are you telling me that is not what I said?

You are talking about the Preamble?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





 I’m saying you don’t know what the fuck you’re talking about motherfucker


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You are an ignorant motherfucker.

Your own post proves me right.

Look at the paragraph above what is circled.

“The general misconception is that any statute passed by legislators bearing any appearance of law constitutes the law of the land.   The U. S. Constitution is the supreme law of the land, and any statute, to be valid, must be in agreement.  It is impossible for a law which violates the Constitution to be valid.  This is succinctly stated as follows:

“All laws which are repugnant to the Constitution are null and void.”  Marbury vs. Madison, 5 US (2 Cranch) 137, 174, 176, (1803)


*"The U. S. Constitution is the supreme law of the land, and any statute, to be valid, must be in agreement."
*
That says it all.

And if that isn't clear enough, *"It is impossible for a law which violates the Constitution to be valid."
*
The circled phrase doesn't say if the law is repugnant to you.  It says if it is repugnant to the Constitution, you moron.

Try to learn something here, ok?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Says the guy encouraging more regulations to the 1st and 2nd amendment lol dumb ass


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I happen to agree with the SCOTUS where the 2nd amendment is concerned.   There can be regulations.

And I do not recall encouraging regulations to the 1st amendment.

But I do recall you advocating (and defending) trying to ignore the 6th amendment completely.   Not regulating it, but completely ignoring it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I encourage lynching


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You certainly have.   And that is not regulating the 6th amendment.  It is completely violating and ignoring it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> If you will take the time to access the links in my first two posts and read them, you will learn a LOT about what our forefathers thought - and it ain't what the extremists and ill educated here think it is



I'm thinking they had a history to _fall back_ on for inspiration Porter

I mean, let's take the timeline from 1492 to 1776,  nearly 3 centuries since the _'new world'_ was discovered by euro's.   At that time, they were just out of the dark ages , and a staunch theocracy.  

Church & State were synonymous.

The explorers of the time, be it Columbus or Cortez  rode in on the cross with their '_join or die_' enrollment plan

A century later we have Winthrop and Cotton _writing_ and _preaching_ like they were _tethered_ across the Atlantic by the church.   And yes , they cloaked their malevolent motivations in the guise of _self righteous religious sanctimony_ , no less than the zionists or islamics of _today's_ world.

America may have been settled by _quasi-theocratic_ white dudes , but that had quite the while to _fester _before the revolution , where it _all turned around_ i do not know, what i do know is only *3% *came forward. 

WHY is this _relevant_ to OP?

Was the whole 'Church of England' theocratic subjugation as oppressive as we are led to believe?  97% of us didn't seem to mind......nor did we mind paying taxes to the queen.

Keep in mind England was the '_super power_' of the time....

Yet somehow we came out on top,  throwing any notion of theocratic bureaucracy under the constitutional bus 

How they convinced the populace at that time must have been something of a feat

~S~


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...



They were far from the only colonist of the United States. 

Nor did George Washington view only Christians as Americans 

When acquiring workmen for Mount Vernon, he wrote to his agent, "If they be good workmen, they may be from Asia, Africa, or Europe; they may be Mohammedans [Muslims], Jews, or Christians of any sect, or they may be Atheists."[50]

In 1790, Washington expressed his support for religious tolerance where in a letter to the Hebrew Congregation in Newport, Rhode Island, he stated, "May the Children of the Stock of Abraham, who dwell in this land, continue to merit and enjoy the good will of the other Inhabitants; while every one shall sit in safety under his own vine and fig tree, and there shall be none to make him afraid."[60] The phrase “under his own vine and fig tree” is from the Hebrew Bible (Micah 4:4).[61]

Of course none of that has anything to do with America being founded by whites for whites. Which makes makes the OP even wierder.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 13, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Sorry to disagree but Paul gave specific instructions to slaves to obey their masters. 

Christian churches in America used those words for decades to explain why slavery was all part of the God's plan.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:



They were all also all men. I guess that means America was founded only for men. 

I didn't realize who you were until you got into your usual idiocy about the 14th Amendment. 

I leave you to your usual rants about your singular point of view about America being only for people like yourself.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > If you will take the time to access the links in my first two posts and read them, you will learn a LOT about what our forefathers thought - and it ain't what the extremists and ill educated here think it is
> ...



I continue to tell people we were founded as a constitutional Republic, not a theocracy.  No matter what I do, it's falling on deaf ears and blind eyes.  What we need is perspective.  I'm going to start another thread to cover it, if this one ever slows down.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 13, 2020)

miketx said:


> Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.





rightwinger said:


> If it was settled by whites, for whites
> 
> Why did they need to bring in blacks as slaves?



They didn't. Read all about it. 

Jewish Involvement In Black Slave Trade To The Americas
Jews and the African Slave Trade | My Jewish Learning

2nd one there is a JEWISH WEBSITE!


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



You take a LOT of things out of context and refuse to read the provided links.  The founders / framers saw themselves as the stock of Abraham.  Dude, for real, read this thread, starting with the first post and read the links.  I think what the founders / framers said, in their own words are more relevant than what you believe.  I think you may fear what I bring to the table.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:
> ...



My _"singular" _point of view as you call it was taught me to by law school professors and a retired judge.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

*'America is a stolen country'*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Okay.  It's really hard to keep up with this discussion.  I will start a thread about America as a Christian nation - perhaps later today if I have time.
> 
> I feel that if someone wants to scroll through this topic and read my entries, I've proven, unequivocally, that America was founded for white for the benefit of whites - despite those who refuse to read the entire Preamble... or even the Constitution for that matter.


You've proven nothing but the fact that you're a white supremacist.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  It's really hard to keep up with this discussion.  I will start a thread about America as a Christian nation - perhaps later today if I have time.
> ...




Who are you trying to make believe that?  Me or YOU?

Answered this drivel in the first two posts of this thread.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 13, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, those who engage in genocide, ethnic cleansing, conquering and colonizing others always have some wackass feckless attempt at a rationale.


Would that include abortion = medical procedure as a" wackass attempt at rationalizing"?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

*500 Nations - The story of native Americans - part II  *


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I don't have to make anyone believe it. You're proving it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



This is straight white supremacy. And it's a lie since the 14th Amendment is the law.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2020)

*Constitutional Myth #8: The 14th Amendment Doesn't Exist*

America today is what we call a democracy -- because of the Fourteenth Amendment.

The Amendment has been called "the second Constitution," because of the number and importance of the changes it made. But to hear many of 21st Century's far-right "constitutionalists" tell the American story, the Fourteenth Amendment doesn't exist. Or, at least, not as something that affects the way we live today.

These people are what I call "Fourteenth Amendment deniers." Their radical right-wing agenda is much more attainable if the values of human equality, and basic civil and political rights, are read out of the document.  So, like Sgt. Schultz in _Hogan's Heroes,_ they look at the text and see "nothing -- nothing!"

The most radical of them simply proclaim that the Fourteenth Amendment doesn't count; it wasn't validly adopted. Southern Senators and Representatives weren't seated in the Congress that proposed it at the end of -the Civil War, they argue, so that body was illegitimate.  In 1957, with the prospect of school desegregation staring it in its all-white face, the Georgia State Legislature went so far as to pass a resolution declaring that "the so-called 14th and 15th Amendments to the Constitution of the United States are null and void and of no effect."

Constitutional Myth #8: The 14th Amendment Doesn't Exist

Porter Blackwell-"It is irrelevant. It is irrelevant. What part do you not understand???"

 "The 14th Amendment was used to abolish *unalienable* Rights (i.e. the Bill of Rights) and today* NOBODY* has any God given* unalienable *Rights. Everything the blacks thought they were getting, they had save of the privilege of voting. EVERYBODY lost and the 14th Amendment was illegally ratified... IF you have any respect for the Rule of Law."

Let's read what Sen. Jacob Howard (R-MI), the Senate sponsor of the Amendment, said:

*"The personal rights guaranteed and secured by the first eight amendments of the Constitution; such as the freedom of speech and of the press; the right of the people peaceably to assemble and petition the Government for a redress of grievances, a right appertaining to each and all the people; the right to keep and bear arms; the right to be exempted from the quartering of soldiers in a house without the consent of the owner; the right to be exempt from unreasonable searches and seizures, and from any search or seizure except by virtue of a warrant issued upon a formal oath or affidavit; the right of an accused person to be informed of the nature of the accusation against him, and his right to be tried by an impartial jury of the vicinage; and also the right to be secure against excessive bail and against cruel and unusual punishments. . . .  *

*The last two clauses of the first section of the amendment disable a state from depriving not merely a citizen of the United States, but any person, whoever he may be, of life, liberty, or property without due process of law, or from denying to him the equal protection of the laws of the state.  This abolishes all class legislation and does away with the injustice of subjecting one caste of persons to a code not applicable to another."*

Constitutional Myth #8: The 14th Amendment Doesn't Exist

Rockwell is posting white supremacist lunacy. He has been radicalized to such an extent that he believes what he is posting are legitimate facts. He's a loony tune folks.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> I continue to tell people we were founded as a constitutional Republic, not a theocracy.



Indeed so, with quite enough historical evidence to back that up




Porter Rockwell said:


> No matter what I do, it's falling on deaf ears and blind eyes. What we need is perspective



the 3 century evolution from late 1400's to late 1700's _does it for me_
what we considered (at least Euro's) the '_civilized world_' was completely immersed in theocratic rule on _one end_ of that time line, to a constitutional republic openly separating itself from it _on the other_

I wonder if other countries _followed suit_ now?





IM2 said:


> You've proven nothing but the fact that you're a white supremacist.



_Lighten up_ IM2,   what we have is historical data portraying the first explorers declaring themselves _God given supremacists_ via the insane zealotry of the times

Granted, they'd probably burn one at the stake , should they opt out ....

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > I continue to tell people we were founded as a constitutional Republic, not a theocracy.
> ...



No, there is no lighten up. Porter Rockwell is arguing that America was founded by and only for whites. He is not arguing about a constitutional republic. He is arguing for a white ethnostate. That idea cannot continue to be allowed to become an agenda.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell is arguing that America was founded by and only for whites



From what i'm reading Porter is _right_ , as it appears _historically_ correct.

But you need to consider the _time frame_ , as well as _quasi-theocratic politics_ involved at the time.

In fact, it should have been _expected _, as _zealotry and bigotry_ are often cloaked in the guise of _political agenda_ ,  i can even name a number of countries that roll the same way in today's world, _can you?_

So what's your _beef_ with it all anyways IM2?  Here we've outed the_ roots _of white supremacism , hiding _behind_ the cross as they explored the new world, beating all they encountered over the _head_ with it....because THEY WERE WHITE

~S~


----------



## IM2 (Jan 14, 2020)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell is arguing that America was founded by and only for whites
> ...



Except that 500 nations of indigenous people were living here with established nations. That alone kills Rockwells argument. I have considered the time frame and there is no excuse. Rockwell argues this claiming it's not white supremacy. We are in the situation we are as a country for letting beliefs like this go unchecked. I understand how as a white  person the seriousness here escapes you, and the eternal problem here at USMB is the failure to understand why others who are not white see certain things as they do. I am supposed to consider the times when it comes to this, but whites don't ever have to consider the times when the British controlled the colony and if a British person was to tell any of you that America was founded as a British colony, and the nation was formed without permission of the crown, therefore you are all subjects of the queen, you would not accept that argument even as it is true that America was first established as a British colony.

It's time some whites here stopped the tone policing. The roots of white supremacy has been  mentioned here long ago, those like you called me and others racists for doing so.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Except that 500 nations of indigenous people were living here with established nations. That alone kills Rockwells argument.



One would imagine all them 'lil red people we off'd, along with all the 'lil brown people Columbus off'd in the Caribbean, or Cortez in S America _advocate_ to  Porter's position IM2



IM2 said:


> I have considered the time frame and there is no excuse. Rockwell argues this claiming it's not white supremacy.



You should read the OP's 2 links then....



IM2 said:


> We are in the situation we are as a country for letting beliefs like this go unchecked. *I understand how as a white person the seriousness here escapes you*, and the eternal problem here at USMB is the failure to understand why others who are not white see certain things as they do.



I'm being enlightened to _history_ IM2  , one would think you'd be _all over it_ as well
So just how would you like me to _'see'_ it?




IM2 said:


> I am supposed to consider the times when it comes to this, but whites don't ever have to consider the times when the British controlled the colony and if a British person was to tell any of you that America was founded as a British colony, and the nation was formed without permission of the crown, therefore you are all subjects of the queen, you would not accept that argument even as it is true that America was first established as a British colony.



society changes with time , as do our socio-political views IM2

what we believe then, is not what we believe now, nor what we will believe in the future



IM2 said:


> It's time some whites here stopped the tone policing. *The roots of white supremacy *has been mentioned here long ago, those like you called me and others racists for doing so.



I'll forgo the racial _bullsh*t_ for sake of clarity them IM2

we're privy to the roots of white supremacy via history written 4 centuries ago by what were aristo-zealots hailing from a theocracy 

One would think , of _all_ posters, YOU would be high 5'ing this thread...._'I toldjaso'....Winthrop & Cotton!!!the grand wizard daddy of 'em all!  

~S~_


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If you check the posts, you have not fooled anyone except yourself.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The 14th Amendment is law by force.  It was *illegally ratified.*


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




But, is that not basically your position?


I have seen you rave about how the government has been supposedly discriminating in favor of white men, or white supremacist or any other of a host of irrational rants, that basically would be in line completely with what Rockwell is saying.


Your only disagreement would be in what to do next.


If you deny now, your years of decrying the terrible "white supremacy" of the US and the US government, at this point, you will have no credibility when the next point of discussion comes.


For those few ears that still give you some, of course.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...



The Judeo was not put in front of the Christian, till 1950.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



In my own words, quote where I have ever mentioned Judeo other than right here.  I haven't even used that word in any thread I've started to date.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



The *ONLY* people to have a special commission from God were the biblical Israelites. That is how the colonists viewed themselves: 





> They were the Israelites of the Bible; the land we call America was the promised land - the New Jerusalem.



You might be aware that Israelites were once upon a time arabs and even Jesus had arab decendents.

answer me this, why did the white man bring african blacks to this white nation?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

*THE CONSTITUTION AND THE BIBLE PART 2  *(CONTINUED FROM POST # 17)

"_The Christian religion was always recognized in the *administration of the common law*; and so far this as that law continues to be the law of the land, the fundamental principles of that religion must continue to be recognized in the same cases and to the same extent as formerly_."    Chief Justice (United States Supreme Court)  Thomas Cooley - The General Principles of Constitutional Law in America

Due to the fact that the atheists and non-believers have no patience (and they REALLY don't want context) I am being forced to give half assed answers to keep up.  If everyone here would look at the links and access them and READ them, they would have fewer questions and comments since both my links AND MY CRITICS are making the points some of you want. 

*Skipping all the court citations, laws, statutes, etc*.  because the anti-christs among us fear the truth, let's give them simplistic answers they can chew on.

"_Some skeptics today like to argue that the founding fathers purposefully left God out of the Constitution. They say that a "Godless Constitution" was the intended design of the document---and they're wrong.

First of all, the authors of the Constitution not only mention God, they even mention that Jesus is God. They do this in the ratification clause. This was done "in the Year of Our Lord" 1787.

But some skeptics object. Yet law professor John Eidsmoe, author of the book, Christianity and the Constitution, notes in response to their objection: "Saying this [ratification] clause is not really part of the Constitution is like saying the attestation clause is not part of a will_."

God and the Constitution

Christianity is in the Constitution

And that is not the only place where Christianity can be deduced from the Constitution.

_"If any Bill shall not be returned by the President within ten Days (Sundays excepted) after it shall have been presented to him, the Same shall be a law, in like Manner as if he had signed it_ . . . "

Article I, Section 7
Constitution of the United States of America

Why Sundays excepted?  Why not Saturday or any other day?  The real question is, how much proof do the critics require to admit that we are a Christian nation and its values and precepts are a part of our national culture as well as the basis for many of our laws?  

An addition to posts # 1 and # 2:

https://www.usconstitution.net/states_god.html


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...
> The United States was founded by white Christians for the benefit of white Christians.  Personally, I do not find it racist or white supremacist in its proper context.  But, what I'm telling you is true.  The very *first* governing document of the New World began with these words:
> 
> _'In the name of God, Amen. We, whose names are underwritten, the loyal subjects of our dread Sovereign Lord King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, King, defender of the Faith, etc.
> ...




...hmmm...


Interesting.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 14, 2020)

Is it then fair to ask ---_since the first negro slaves went to work for their USA Plantation owning White masters, in 1619_; who really 'founded' America in the physical form that's created?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 THIS POST IS JUST FOR YOU
> ...



Dear WinterBorn 
Even with the First Amendment in place,

A. Democrats were able to push the beliefs in health care as a right and a "duty of federal govt" through Congress and Courts,
where the legal challenges opponents could afford to pursue only addressed specific arguments they could win. This still set
a contested precedent for passing laws first in contempt of the beliefs of others, then challenging them afterwards legally
"and if no such lawsuit wins in court then the law or precedent is taught as Constitutionally valid"
Similar faith-based biased policies have been pushed for the marriage laws and transgender, which also involve
"establishing or prohibiting/punishing/regulating" choices of beliefs and faith based expression through govt.

B. Both liberal prochoice and conservative prolife subsequently passed laws on abortion that were extremely biased
toward one sides' beliefs while violating and discriminating against the beliefs of the other opponents.

Both are violations of the First Amendment IF this is interpreted to include political beliefs as a form of political religion
and political party platforms are treated equally as those of other types of religious organization and belief/value systems.

Since this ISN'T regarded by all as violating the First Amendment,
that's what we would need to clarify in order to fully protect individuals
from abuse of govt to establish "political beliefs or religions."

We don't have to target "Shariah Law" when there are already plenty of
precedents for PARTIES abusing govt to push their political beliefs
and religions, and either violate the rights of others, threaten to, or
discriminate by creed by penalizing, harassing and attacking each other
for having different political beliefs. THIS IS ALREADY HAPPENING!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Dear WinterBorn
If you need an example:
Under ACA, federal rules penalized taxpayers for not believing in, complying and paying into federally mandated health care and insurance requirements. So Citizens whose Constitutional beliefs in limited govt (that requires a Constitutional Amendment so that people and states can be
represented before taxation was imposed with new conditions, especially introducing political beliefs in health care as a right that all people should pay for through federal govt) were violated by passing and approving this law that established beliefs, and which compelled law abiding citizens under threat of tax fines and penalties to comply anyway, against their beliefs, without due process of law to prove any abuses that might warrant deprivation of liberty and free choice. Individuals who had not cost tax money, but were willing to pay for health care using free market means, were punished with deprivation of liberty in advance, on the "BELIEF" that going through federal govt was more cost effective when this was not proven to be a "compelling interest" (and the measures passed were not proven but still contested to this day as NOT the "least restrictive").

If you look at the exemptions rules, basically to get an exemption, citizens had to register and PAY a religious organization
that the federal govt regulated and approved as a health sharing ministry.

In other words,  in order to retain the freedom that Constitutionalist believe in, we were required to JOIN and PAY specific
religious organizations (had to be founded before 1999) that met federally regulated definitions and conditions.

That's FEDERAL GOVT regulating religious membership and discriminating on the basis of religion and creed.

Democrats and liberals didn't care or catch this.
They were too busy using the ACA to try to push for health care through govt.
But it already set very bad precedents for pushing beliefs and RELIGIOUS regulations through govt.

We can use THAT example without arguing over "Shariah Law"


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Dear WinterBorn:
To fully explore and appreciate the authority of law that is behind the "white Christian" approach to government,
Yes, this involves understanding the principles of NATURAL LAWS behind both Christian and Constitutional laws.

For people who speak this language, this will find expression through the principles in
the First, Second and other Amendments in the Bill of Rights which is like the Ten Commandments of Constitutional laws.

If you don't relate to Christians or Constitutionalists like a religion of their own,
may I suggest we stick to the Natural Law principles that are universal values and process democratically for all people in society.
We will end up discussing these principles anyway:
1. Freedom of speech, and of the press, freedom of information as needed for fully informed consent
and to express/represent uncensored consent or dissent to further and facilitate the democratic process
2. right to assemble peaceably and securely in order to petition to redress grievances, resolving conflicts,
and defend one's interests, beliefs both religious secular or political, from infringement by collective opposition
3. rights to equal protection of the laws from discrimination by creed, class or any other external group affiliation
including right to due process, defense, and not to be deprived of liberty without such due process

The First and Second Amendments seek to protect core principles of this democratic process to
keep it free from government coercion and infringement, ie collective authority too easily abused to
oppress individuals without the same resources to defend own our interests and beliefs against a larger collective power.

That's why those keep coming up, as well as other related principles in the Bill of Rights
www.ethics-commission.net

WinterBorn if we reach an understanding about the tools we need for democratic self-government,
we can resolve all other issues and reform whatever we need to represent and protect our interests and beliefs inclusively.

However, if we allow political forces to undercut our own democratic process and principles,
we lose this ability that otherwise empowers people to be our own government. We are the authority
behind govt, and these principles and process allow us to represent and defend our beliefs using the given system.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Good point Jitss617 
Now, what if the Muslim schools and Black church ministries take on educating the prison minority populations on both
Constitutional laws of self-government and Christian practice of healing and restitution for abusive and addictive disorders
that otherwise manifest as crime.

The line would already be out the door to access such education
because our prisons are already overflowing and not sustainable.

Imagine all these Black and Christian activists taking back the prison warehousing contracts
and turning these into teaching hospitals and work programs to mentor people recovering from the
patterns of crime, addiction and poverty so they can receive rehab and return to productive work.

What if we make that the goal in order to pay for health care, and training doctors and nurses
and admin to build clinics and hospitals to distribute the demand in more cost effective ways.

By taking the taxes, resources and facilities already expended on a failed prison system
and converting these into supporting jobs, education and training in medical care,
wouldn't the line be out the door to sign up?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 14, 2020)

Penelope said:


> The Judeo was not put in front of the Christian, till 1950.



Actually, 1946, but hey ---who's counting?!!!


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Is it then fair to ask ---_since the first negro slaves went to work for their USA Plantation owning White masters, in 1619_; who really 'founded' America in the physical form that's created?



_Founded- To establish or set up, especially with provision for continuing existence:

To establish the foundation or basis of; base_

I'm sorry, no slave - black, white or other established our form of government or organized its government.  Laborers don't get credit.  That's life.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Laborers don't get credit.  That's life.


 

uh, no. that is not life ---but it is _Communism_! yes sir and I see you mixed a nice bit of neo-Fascism in there too, eh?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Laborers don't get credit.  That's life.
> ...



How completely idiotic!  No country on God's green earth gives credit to laborers for their work.  The credit always goes to the government or to the corporation that floated the money.

For you to call me a communist or fascist is a damn outrage that you would not say to my face.  That being said, unless you're calling me out in a PM, we're done here.  I volunteered to fight against communism when doing so was not cool.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




...hmmm...

Interesting.


...



_And where did I call you anything, I must've missed that part?_


----------



## Penelope (Jan 14, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So reports are that the US will be a brown country in 2050.  See what the white man did!!


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



America, as a Christian nation, was the most benevolent country on the face of the earth given their commitment and service to the Lord.

The Israelites have always been one and the same people, so in order to preserve their cultural identity and heritage, anti-miscegenation laws were passed.  Unlike the hogwash the mainstream feeds the sheeple, only one people fit the description that was to build that _shining city on a hill. _

It has been through allowing every race, creed, color, nationality, sexual persuasion, religion, and political persuasion to integrate into a homogeneous society that we are now witnessing the downfall of the Republic.  No other nation is criticized for maintaining their homogeneity and most of the criticism is the result of the people in the United States trying to play the part of nice guy by allowing others to come here and then, eventually, work to destroy our culture and way of life (think Bernie Sanders for an example.)


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 14, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You better show the nation what you got when you are the boss. And it better be good. Or Banana Republic here we come....The corruption, attitudes and waste of resources in rich lands of central and South America is not promising.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *THE CONSTITUTION AND THE BIBLE PART 2  *(CONTINUED FROM POST # 17)
> 
> "_The Christian religion was always recognized in the *administration of the common law*; and so far this as that law continues to be the law of the land, the fundamental principles of that religion must continue to be recognized in the same cases and to the same extent as formerly_."    Chief Justice (United States Supreme Court)  Thomas Cooley - The General Principles of Constitutional Law in America
> 
> ...




All your links are the _same_ Porter....



> Nevertheless, we must not think for a moment that the *federal Framers did not sanction the nation’s intimate affiliation with Christianity*, or that they attempted to keep religion out of the _Constitution_



exercising the 1st amd is the right of this author 

which apparently is what the individual states you posted are also doing (early 1800's) 

ye the FF's were secular deists >>>



















~S~


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




To racist hypocrite democrats, people are just colors.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




colored tools ......

~S~


----------



## Penelope (Jan 14, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I think Porter Rockwell avatar is a tramper.  He starter the thread.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> It has been through allowing every race, creed, color, nationality, sexual persuasion, religion, and political persuasion to integrate into a homogeneous society that we are now witnessing the downfall of the Republic. No other nation is criticized for maintaining their homogeneity and most of the criticism is the result of the people in the United States trying to play the part of nice guy *by allowing others to come here and then, eventually, work to destroy our culture and way of life* (think Bernie Sanders for an example.)



United we stand, divided we fall was the '_glue_' that made this nation great Porter

The borg got nuthin' on us......






~S~


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *THE CONSTITUTION AND THE BIBLE PART 2  *(CONTINUED FROM POST # 17)
> ...



you have posted utter Bullshit without any way to verify the allegations.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 14, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > It has been through allowing every race, creed, color, nationality, sexual persuasion, religion, and political persuasion to integrate into a homogeneous society that we are now witnessing the downfall of the Republic. No other nation is criticized for maintaining their homogeneity and most of the criticism is the result of the people in the United States trying to play the part of nice guy *by allowing others to come here and then, eventually, work to destroy our culture and way of life* (think Bernie Sanders for an example.)
> ...



Tell that to IM2 and quit with the dumbassery.


----------



## sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> you have posted utter Bullshit without any way to verify the allegations.



alright then, >>>The Christian Nation Debate and the U.S. Supreme Court *

*“Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof.”*

is no _bullsh*t _Porter, they _meant _what they wrote....

yet a mere generation after they wrote it, the _bullsh*t_ started...




> Religious Right adherents firmly believe that “*the United States was established as a Christian nation by Christian people*, with the Christian religion assigned as a central place in guiding the nation’s destiny.”4 Since the United States has lost its moral identity as shaped by its founders, *they argue, re-creating a “Christian America”* is the only solution to society’s acute problems.




These people have only one goal...._control._....



> *Against the respect for religious diversity and the constitutional separation of church and state*, Religious Right leaders seek to impose their beliefs and practices on the entire society, as evidenced by the conservative domestic and international policies they ardently support. *They use a stream of selective biblical quotes to buttress their political positions *on a myriad of issues including abortion, homosexuality, marriage, capital punishment, private ownership of guns, public education and the legitimacy of preemptive wars initiated by the U. S. government.




you'll find the link has numerous scotus references , spanning two centuries of _religmo onslaught_, imposing every _biblical rationale_ they can contort to fit into _'law'_ in America

Which flys in the face of our _constitution_.

In modern times we saw them _infiltrate _our pledge, our money, our Congress, all the same goal.

the 14th saw each state's manifest make mention of '*Almighty*' or '*God*'  , of note would those terms imply deity , not specific religious sect, none claimed 'C_hristian' Protestant' 'Lutheran'  _

Religmo's point to these and say '_see, we've been a Christian nation all along_'! and their Borg contingent sucks it up like _cream fed kittens_....

So, to *recap*.....you've posted 1400 &1500's into 1600's euro explorers to the new world, all hailed from _bullsh*t _theocracies .....not long after they set up camp in America , they spawned their own _bullsh*t_ religmo sects......some time in the late 1700's we had a revolution ,along with some very _enlightened _folks (FF's) who wrote a constitution...

The FF's saw through the _bullsh*t_, but the 1st and 14th allowed the very same _bullsh*t_ to continue , right up to modern times when the entire ME debauchery boils down to fighting among _bullsh*t _theocracies

Take it from a recovering christian, it's all control freak _bullsh*t , _separate '_religion_' from '_faith'_ , they exist as two _distinct_ terms .  Maybe you'll gain clarity if you do, maybe not , we are literally talking about the 'enemy from within' , allowed to exist via the 1st & 14th no less than _Satan himself incarnate_ in the WH rose garden would be

I'll wind this up with one last thought pursuant to this...





~S~


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > you have posted utter Bullshit without any way to verify the allegations.
> ...



So, basically you are a traitor to the men who fought, bled and died in order for you to enjoy the Liberty you do today?  And I suppose you want to wail about slavery being the issue.  I'm not going to repeat my answer to this.  But, here is my response:

What is White Supremacy?   See post # 235


----------



## sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Constitutional Fundamentalist might be a far more _worthy_ label Porter

But then to respect that, we have to put up with all the _revisionists_ that have wanted a _piece of it_ since it's debut, don't we?

Again, they'll point out '_God'_ and/or '_Almighty_' over and over.....but you'll never read '_Jesus_'  and/or '_Christ_' anymore than you'd pick out _Muhammad_ or _Budda
_
That's not by _mistake_ Porter, yet so many make the mistake of attaching _their_ particular deity to it

And those folks, my good sir, are truly this nations '_slaves_'....

~S~


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



A lady challenged me on another thread to show her God or Jesus in the Constitution.  Mission accomplished.  With hundreds of denominations, the founders / framers would never have agreed on a singular name... Jehovah, Yahweh, Jashua, Jesus, etc.


----------



## sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...





Porter Rockwell said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...





Porter Rockwell said:


> A lady challenged me on another thread to show her God or Jesus in the Constitution. Mission accomplished.



More revisionists _clamoring_ a century after the original document debuted Porter

Christian amendment - Wikipedia


Porter Rockwell said:


> With hundreds of denominations, the founders / framers would never have agreed on a singular name... Jehovah, Yahweh, Jashua, Jesus, etc.



or singular _religion_....

~S~


----------



## Penelope (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Does that include the Jews that came here after or during WWII?


----------



## sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Or muslims.....and those _nasty _sanctuary cities....

interesting how this country _thrived _a century or so ago, on the very elements that are seen as our _demise _today.

one could easily copy/paste the fall of Rome's history , ignoring the millennium timeline America made up in a few centuries.....





~S~


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Your criticisms are unfounded, meaningless and silly.  Pardon me for not replying to such nonsensical B.S. that was intended for only you to understand.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 15, 2020)

sparky said:


> Or muslims.....and those _nasty _sanctuary cities....
> 
> interesting how this country _thrived _a century or so ago, on the very elements that are seen as our _demise _today.
> 
> ...


Take ISIS back to France too


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The people we call "_Jews_" today were never a part of the body politic NOR are they who mainstream claims them to be.  They served as investors and financiers of wars.  They nor the whites considered them to be white as their lineage is more related to Canaanites than anything else.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> They nor the whites considered them to be white as their lineage is more related to Canaanites than anything else.


There are 3 races. Caucasoid, Negroid and Mongoloid. Every "lineage" is derived from those three. Jews are whiter than a lot of Caucasions I know, me included. Their country of origin is immaterial to their skin pigmentation except through generations of environment exposure to a really harsh climate- it's referred to as adapting.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > They nor the whites considered them to be white as their lineage is more related to Canaanites than anything else.
> ...




Are  you literally denying that in the past, a lot of people did not consider Jews to be White?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 15, 2020)

White ghettos used to assimilate everyone! we have no more white ghettos.. when they come back America will come back


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > They nor the whites considered them to be white as their lineage is more related to Canaanites than anything else.
> ...



There are four major race groups and about 30 subgroups.

How many major races are there in the world? - World Mysteries Blog

Historically, Jews were not considered "_white_" as they are descended more from Asiatic Khazars more than anything else.  Modernists try to dismiss it, but some scientists are examining it even more closely and anyone who dares challenge it is called "_anti-semitic_" (yeah, that name calling works to detract from honest and objective inquiry):

Khazar hypothesis of Ashkenazi ancestry - Wikipedia

The problem the Jews have is that it was their own historians who promoted the view that Jews are Asiatic, not white.  

The Thirteenth Tribe - Wikipedia

https://www.amazon.com/Facts-Are-Benjamin-

Freedman/dp/0979917662

Leaked report: Israel acknowledges Jews in fact Khazars; Secret plan for reverse migration to Ukraine

The Cliff Notes put any other theory in conflict with biblical genealogies.  Judah intermarried with a Canaanite of which God had forbade him to do (see Genesis 38 : 2)  From that point those people were Amakelites, Canaanites, Edomites, Kenites, etc.  

If you really want to dig into it, these are some in depth resources:

Abrahamic Covenant - by Raymond Capt (biblical archaelogist)

Bible Study For Life, Abrahamic Covenant by E. Raymond Capt

Who is Esau - Edom by Charles Weisman

Who is Esau Edom - [PDF Document]

Two Seeds of Genesis 3: 15

The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange : Kingdom Identity Books : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

These three writers disagree on a lot of details, but seem to come to the same bottom line.  And you have their books available for free.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Jews didn't even believe they were "_white_."


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm telling you there are 3 races and everything stems from those 3 with intermingling in spite of what somebody believes somebody said. There is nothing revisionist about it. Jews are white, caucasoid- Bernie Sanders is a classic example- as is Yahoo from Israel- as are most Persians- they inhabited a less harsh climate than the southerners who had to endure brutal sun and sand- Arabs and Africans- Native? Americans, north and south were close to the equator, thus a darker complexion of mongoloid- I've seen pictures of carvings from Aztecs whose faces strongly resemble Africans whic coul help explain a darker complexioned Mongoloid race- 

The earth, therefore its inhabitants have been here a long time and intermingling likely came along shortly thereafter especially when men traveled and when women were traded like commodities- 

Knowledge evolves

*Stardust from seven billion years ago found on Earth is ‘oldest ever and older than the sun'*

We are learning more all the time-


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I'm telling you there are 3 races and everything stems from those 3 with intermingling in spite of what somebody believes somebody said. There is nothing revisionist about it. Jews are white, caucasoid- Bernie Sanders is a classic example- as is Yahoo from Israel- as are most Persians- they inhabited a less harsh climate than the southerners who had to endure brutal sun and sand- Arabs and Africans- Native? Americans, north and south were close to the equator, thus a darker complexion of mongoloid- I've seen pictures of carvings from Aztecs whose faces strongly resemble Africans whic coul help explain a darker complexioned Mongoloid race-
> 
> The earth, therefore its inhabitants have been here a long time and intermingling likely came along shortly thereafter especially when men traveled and when women were traded like commodities-
> 
> ...





Yeah, I got that. 


The op is about the intent of the Founders. You disagreeing with them, on their possible views on race, does not refute or even address whether "America was founded by whites for whites".



I want to be clear. I think you should try to address the topic. I DISAGREE with OP myself, on a lot of his view of the past and his agenda for the future, and have had extensive debates with the OP in the past.


I think you libs should try your hand at it. 


The debate could be very constructive, even educational, in the spirit of this board.


----------



## sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Your criticisms are unfounded, meaningless and silly. Pardon me for not replying to such nonsensical B.S. that was intended for only you to understand.




*Don’t know much about theocracy
Don't know much genealogy
Don't know much about that biblical book,
Don't now much about the catechism I took

But I do know the founders weren’t clowns
And If you think their doctrine was sound
What a wonderful thread this would be


Don't know much about civil rights
Don't know much about scotus fights
Don't know much about litigant highlights
Don't know what the EOE stands for

But I do know they tell me I’m free
And if you think that’s the way it should be
What a wonderful thread this would be*


w/apologies to Mr Sam Cooke

~S~


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> The op is about the intent of the Founders. You disagreeing with them, on their possible views on race, does not refute or even address whether "America was founded by whites for whites".


Maybe- but, there seems to be exceptions to every rule.

Frederick Douglass - Wikipedia


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The op is about the intent of the Founders. You disagreeing with them, on their possible views on race, does not refute or even address whether "America was founded by whites for whites".
> ...



A link is posted to support an argument, not make it.


My point stands.


All that shit, where you disagreed with the way the Founders might have thought about race, 


was irrelevant, and is dismissed.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm just gonna say this then let y'all argue to your hearts content
If indeed the OT is correct all I can say is white supremacist fucked up- big time.
I'll admit to not being a part of a colored culture, red, yellow or black, although family lore has it that I'm part Osage, the other part Irish, I grew up as a part of the white culture. I did attend school, served in the military and worked with people from different cultures and colors the world over from the US to the ME and Europe and the orient- being very observant the one thing I've noticed about the white culture is an air of superiority- an arrogance built on Double Standards or vice versa.
A thing that *offends* me is loud, obnoxious and arrogant- I don't care what race is doing it. It's offensive. As is Double Standards. Double Standards is arrogance personified. No, that's not an apology for being white nor is one expected- but, just like any other failure, big, or small, without finding the cause of the failure all you're doing is prolonging an inevitable occurrence which can be catastrophic.
This Country has failed in the original experiment. It has nothing to do with a god, or a retribution, but an arrogance of applied Double Standards. And it isn't just toward one race or two, but even amongst own cultures. It's amazing and at the same time appalling at the absolute ignorance born of arrogance that all people want to do is blame someone else for their problems. How hard is it to recognize that when a finger is pointed three are pointing back at the pointer? Ones race is immaterial. However, since the white culture seems to believe it is superior and has the right to subject others to its demands it seems appropriate to shed some light on some facts as just mentioned about finger pointing.

It may be this Country was founded by white nationalist- that doesn't negate the fact that they signed off on arguably the most profound document ever penned by man for man. The Declaration of Independence. I'm pretty sure there were Indians around and I've read somewhere that the constitution had at least a small part of a Tribes governmental structure to it.
I find it hard to believe that men as intelligent and enlightened and educated as they were actually believed they could pull off an all white nation. Maybe I'm just naive- but, whether they did or didn't is kind of a moot point at this point in time- what isn't moot is all the finger pointing and denial by the arrogant, alleged superiors.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I'm just gonna say this then let y'all argue to your hearts content
> If indeed the OT is correct all I can say is white supremacist fucked up- big time.
> I'll admit to not being a part of a colored culture, red, yellow or black, although family lore has it that I'm part Osage, the other part Irish, I grew up as a part of the white culture. I did attend school, served in the military and worked with people from different cultures and colors the world over from the US to the ME and Europe and the orient- being very observant the one thing I've noticed about the white culture is an air of superiority- an arrogance built on Double Standards or vice versa.
> A thing that *offends* me is loud, obnoxious and arrogant- I don't care what race is doing it. It's offensive. As is Double Standards. Double Standards is arrogance personified. No, that's not an apology for being white nor is one expected- but, just like any other failure, big, or small, without finding the cause of the failure all you're doing is prolonging an inevitable occurrence which can be catastrophic.
> ...




That is very close to a mature admission that you are in agreement on the facts of the issue, with someone whom you greatly disagree with. 


I am impressed.


The strawman walking it back bit with conflating "for whites" with "all white" is dismissed.


So, you and Rockwell agree, this nation was founded "by whites for whites".


Now to see if other liberals, who have spent decades smearing America for being a racist nation, founded by white racists, for white racists, can bring themselves to the same conclusion.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...




It's a free country, you can say what you want, but what you said that's stupid.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

sparky said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Your criticisms are unfounded, meaningless and silly. Pardon me for not replying to such nonsensical B.S. that was intended for only you to understand.
> ...



Nice parody - wrong place, wrong time.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



I disagree, but the real deal is I've only posted verifiable facts.  I usually don't even have to interject my own personal opinions.  If you aren't smart enough to deal with facts, what are you?


----------



## Crixus (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...





You posted what you see as facts that back your assertions that this country was founded for whites. Even if that were the case it ain't now. That's a fact.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...





Lot of slaver owners among the founders. YOu really think that they were founding this nation to some day, benefit their slaves?


I mean, you do believe that America has always been evul and racist, right? Ruled by evul whites who discriminate and oppress POCs, just for the sake of evulness, right?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I would say you are partially true to the extent that the whites reserve the Right to demand their leaders enforce the Constitution and all unconstitutional laws and amendments OR we have the Right to use extraordinary measures.

Unless and until the Constitution is abolished, there are many options for the white people to use IF they so choose.  If not, I'll concede the point to you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Except that 500 nations of indigenous people were living here with established nations. That alone kills Rockwells argument.
> ...



Unfortunately for both you and Rockwell, I know history. And history here predates the invasion of Europeans. I know where toe roots of white supremacy come from and that's not what Rockwell is trying to argue. I am rebutting Rockwells argument of America was founded by whites and for whites.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

*How was North America settled before European colonization?*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *THE CONSTITUTION AND THE BIBLE PART 2  *(CONTINUED FROM POST # 17)
> 
> "_The Christian religion was always recognized in the *administration of the common law*; and so far this as that law continues to be the law of the land, the fundamental principles of that religion must continue to be recognized in the same cases and to the same extent as formerly_."    Chief Justice (United States Supreme Court)  Thomas Cooley - The General Principles of Constitutional Law in America
> 
> ...



This is straight up christian identity white supremacist bullshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *THE CONSTITUTION AND THE BIBLE PART 2  *(CONTINUED FROM POST # 17)
> ...



Is there a problem with christian identiy white supremacy ?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



O.K.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

You cannot "found" anything that already exists. Whites were not  living here first. So this land was not given to whites and whites have never at any time been the only race here. All this so called evidence is fake news. Whites became the majority here by denying non  whites to come here while refusing to give non whites already here citizenship in the "nation" they decided to create. Since native Americans who lived here before whites were  denied constitutional protections they could be attacked and killed as they were considered enemies. The mere reality of the Indian Removal Policy shows a satanic cleansing of this land of the people who this land was originally given to by the same Christian God this idiot claims made America for whites.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> You cannot "found" anything that already exists. Whites were not  living here first. So this land was not given to whites and whites have never at any time been the only race here. All this so called evidence is fake news. Whites became the majority here by denying non  whites to come here while refusing to give non whites already here citizenship in the "nation" they decided to create. Since native Americans who lived here before whites were  denied constitutional protections they could be attacked and killed as they were considered enemies. The mere reality of the Indian Removal Policy shows a satanic cleansing of this land of the people who this land was originally given to by the same Christian God this idiot claims made America for whites.



Yep....hence the importance of the 2nd amendment.

Need to defend myself against racists such as yourself.


----------



## sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unless and until the Constitution is abolished,




It's a living doc Porter, the term you seek is '_evolved'_ , which occurs at the scotus level, as _i posted_.

or Congressional levels....

'*God*' appears to have taken 2 centuries to debut on our currency>>>>



> A law passed by the 84th Congress (P.L. 84-140) and approved by the President on July 30, 1956, the President approved a Joint Resolution of the 84th Congress, declaring IN *GOD WE TRUST* the national motto of the United States



around the same time , our *POA* was also changed>>>



> President Dwight Eisenhower signed a bill passed by Congress that put the words “*under God*” within the phrase “one nation indivisible.”


One can look up the litigant battles for the above *^^^^ *six ways to sunday.  


of note here would be>>>


> The supreme court justices ruled 5-4 that the *Ten Commandments* could not be displayed in *court buildings* or on government property.



Proof '*GOD*' is being used in _ambiguity_....

the _secularists_ have been fighting the _religmo's_  hailing back to no more than a generation since our FF's penned our constitution. 

 A shining point in time where_ no religmo need apply, _having escaped the clutches of a fascist theocracy (which is always their shtick)  ,it was last thing they wished their then _noob_ nation to assume...

~S~


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> You cannot "found" anything that already exists. Whites were not  living here first. So this land was not given to whites and whites have never at any time been the only race here. All this so called evidence is fake news. Whites became the majority here by denying non  whites to come here while refusing to give non whites already here citizenship in the "nation" they decided to create. Since native Americans who lived here before whites were  denied constitutional protections they could be attacked and killed as they were considered enemies. The mere reality of the Indian Removal Policy shows a satanic cleansing of this land of the people who this land was originally given to by the same Christian God this idiot claims made America for whites.




So, you agree with him about the whites doing "it", and about it being for whites, but your disagreement is an issue of semantics, that he is using the wrong word, when he says, "founded".


Really, I am glad you are here, IM2. You have a better grasp of what is going on than all the other lefties that have been in this thread.


But in the interests of keeping the discussion going, a discussion which has been VERY revealing, 

can we sideline the discussion of semantics? 


The only significant difference between your position and Rockwell's is spin and which side you are on.


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2020)

If we had known then what we know now we would have picked our own cotton.


----------



## sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Flash said:


> If we had known then what we know now we would have picked our own cotton.



thread sing along....!!!!


~S~


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are babbling nonsense and you only know history skewed toward a hatred of whites.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *THE CONSTITUTION AND THE BIBLE PART 2  *(CONTINUED FROM POST # 17)
> ...




What dumbassery!  Christian Identity took from British Israelism and other Christian doctrines those parts of the Bible that help confirm their political objectives.  And you tried to tell people you know history.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



There is a problem with Christian Identity if you're a bigot.  You cannot be bigoted against one segment of society and claim you're not a bigot.


----------



## sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




dueling _historians_ then?

well one thing is clear , Porter makes no _bones_ about being a racist 

credit where due, this does take _brass ones , g_iven most choose to divert ,make excuses, or blame shift...

seems you gotta _live one_ IM2!!!

_en garde!!_











~S~


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's only a problem for you because you are a bigot.


----------



## sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You are babbling nonsense and you only know history skewed toward a hatred of whites.



hatred of whites?

_wow_, i could be a _one man_ race war!

someone call faux news!!!

~S~


----------



## Penelope (Jan 16, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I imagine your bigotry exists from when you were in diapers and comes from your parents.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are a bigot for even saying that.  I have never denied to anyone the Right to speak that which they believe nor think for themselves.  You practice bigotry on a daily basis.


----------



## sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You practice bigotry on a daily basis.



maybe it should be it's own political party....








~S~


----------



## IM2 (Jan 16, 2020)

*"It's only a problem for you because you are a bigot."
*
This idiot claims America was founded for whites only, says the 14th amendment basically does not count and he calls me a bigot because I as a black American refuses to accept that belief? Does this mother fucker sniff glue when he posts?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 16, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> The United States was founded by white Christians for the benefit of white Christians.



Hi, Porter. No doubt you are stating FACT with this observation.

It is also a fact that as late as the 17th century, the same Bible toting, God embracing Christians were HATING people who did not conform to their Christian beliefs or way of life.

Galileo got off lucky, in many other instances of VIOLENT and OPPRESSIVE human behavior, the God and Bible loving people imprisoned, savagely murdered or horrifically tortured other free thinkers who attempted using their human intellect to help educate the human race about our physical world, as well as our human condition.

Giordano Bruno - Wikipedia

"Beginning in 1593, Bruno was tried for heresy by the Roman Inquisition on charges including denial of several core Catholic doctrines, including eternal damnation, the Trinity, the divinity of Christ, the virginity of Mary, and transubstantiation. Bruno's pantheism was also a matter of grave concern.[4] The Inquisition found him guilty, and he was burned at the stake in Rome's Campo de' Fiori in 1600."

Unfortunately for mankind, credible evidence reveals God and Bible loving humans embracing ignorant, illogical beliefs in divine supernatural beings not only greatly impeded the peaceful and healthy evolution of our human species.

Porter, reliable evidence demonstrates God and Bible embracing people are responsible for UNJUSTLY oppressing, slaughtering and torturing COUNTLESS numbers of peaceful, free-thinking human beings, many sincerely wanting to educate and improve the Quality of Life for our species.

Fortunately, today most Christians abhor violence. However many continue HATING.

 

Peace.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *"It's only a problem for you because you are a bigot."
> *
> This idiot claims America was founded for whites only, says the 14th amendment basically does not count and he calls me a bigot because I as a black American refuses to accept that belief? Does this mother fucker sniff glue when he posts?



I did not fuck this guy's mother (literally or figuratively.)    He is a pathological liar. Why are you changing the subject with an unfounded lie?   I called you a bigot because you would put me in jail if you could and it would be based upon what I believe and or observe.  Did you know it's not cool to bring family into these kinds of conversations, BTW?  Why such an unfounded accusation?

You have no tolerance for the beliefs of others.  It makes you call people names, say shit you won't say to their face, and make a complete ass of yourself.  You cannot have a civil or productive conversation and I don't always understand your idioms.  You are one sick puppy and if a moderator sees what you called me, I will be surprised if they don't weigh in on this board and call you out.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > The United States was founded by white Christians for the benefit of white Christians.
> ...




Nice try, but that was no match for the whopper told in another thread I did about America being a Christian nation.  If you want to believe that Christians are evil, God bless you man (or woman.)  I do give you a small laugh for your misguided effort.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 16, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> If you want to believe that Christians are evil, God bless you man



Hi, Porter. IMO evil includes publicly or privately hating and denigrating as *murderers or killers, *American citizens choosing to lawfully terminate an unwanted, life changing pregnancy.

Another evil Christian face is HATING and demeaning a free-thinking fellow citizen because he or she chooses to love a person of the same gender. A choice that imo is none of anyone's bizness!

Porter, every day I thank the US Constitution for protecting me from evil, un-evolved religious people of all faiths.

Peace.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 16, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to believe that Christians are evil, God bless you man
> ...



You can preface evil in any form you like.  If you're insinuating I'm in favor of abortion; I am not.  It is liberals, atheists, and reprobates that made that decision to allow abortion, not me.

I think that who you choose to love / marry is your business *IF* you have a Right to do so AND you don't expect me to subsidize your lifestyle.  If you make it my business or the public's business, then you are bound to the rules and regulations thereof.

Most of the guarantees in the Constitution were negated by the 14th Amendment.  That Amendment nullified the Bill of Rights.  While I'm totally against it, that outrage of illegally ratifying that Amendment means that you do not have Rights, but mere privileges and immunities as the government sees fit to dole out.  So, if you, in this lifetime do become a victim of the system, white Christians are not in control of it.  If you are victimized, it will be by people who are much like you.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 16, 2020)

The lack of self awareness, and the blatantly obvious, but not seen, by religious or ant-religious players, in this game is the Big Picture aspect of demanding unconstitutional protections or favors- when a favor is demanded the cost will come back to haunt those who demand which will create hysteria and get yet more unconstitutional actions, wash, rinse and repeat time after time after time.
Keep doing the same thing over and over expecting different results is crazy. The only thing that happens in repeated washing and rinsing is a wearing away of the fabric and faded colors because they're made from dye, which always fades in the wash.
Who did what when or believed in what spirit is immaterial. The facts we live with daily won't change. Unconstitutional action creating favorites or special protections creates chasms. Period. It places a burden of responsibility on the gov't which it was not granted an authority for- absolving personal responsibility.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 18, 2020)

*America founded by whites... for whites*


Somewhere else your babbling about America being founded as a Christian Nation. So only White people can be Christian? Non Whites can't be saved? God  created non Whites so He can jerk off while watching them burn in Hell for the sin of not being White?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> *America founded by whites... for whites*
> 
> 
> Somewhere else your babbling about America being founded as a Christian Nation. So only White people can be Christian? Non Whites can't be saved? God  created non Whites so He can jerk off while watching them burn in Hell for the sin of not being White?



In America we have given *TRILLIONS* of dollars to the Israelis because a majority of the American people believe them to be Israelites.  Other than us being able to say they are our ally, we gain little to nothing from the relationship.  For the most part, the United States government doesn't even work with the Israelis in joint military efforts to fight wars in the Middle East.  Now, it does not matter whether or not those people are who a majority of Americans believe the Israelis are "_special_", it is based upon what they think.  So, the United States underwrites the cost of a people to have their own homeland.

When my forefathers came here, they believed in all their heart and soul that they were the Israelites.  They built America on the twin pillars of race and religion.  America is the new Jerusalem; whites were the servants of God.   *Unlike* the other countries I have mentioned in this thread, and the one to which you allude, America has welcomed everyone to our shores.  Every race, creed, color, nationality, sexual persuasion and political point of view have been welcomed in.  We are the only nation on this planet that has a Constitution guaranteeing *unalienable* Rights (though the United States Supreme Court illegally nullified those Rights and most Americans are not aware of that fact.)

Your position seems to be that whites should *not* be entitled to a homeland that preserves their culture, history, values, and ethnic peculiarities.  My argument to you would be, why should all these other countries be entitled to have a protected homeland that  preserves and advances their culture and their way of life? 

The* REAL* reason, the bottom line of all bottom lines boils down to one simple fact.  The majority of the worlds people (and in the United States) have been programmed to hate, loathe and despise the United States of America.  Many are envious of our relative wealth.  Some hate the values that predominate our thinking which manifests itself in our form of government.  At the same time, our values have led us to provide more soldiers to die on battle fields in the name of Liberty for others while not taking an acre of land in exchange for our losses.  We have sent more missionaries out into the world than all other countries than the rest of the world.  We've given money to countless countries with no strings attached. 

Our country began with a proposal to outlaw slavery in its Constitution.  It contains a provision (First Amendment) to protect the religious Liberty of all people. For almost two centuries, the whole world wanted to be in the United States.The rest of the world came here knowing that America was founded as a white nation - which is irrefutable by ANY metric.  The other thread proves it.  Nobody questioned our values save of those who wanted political power.

I wanted your attention with my reply, but I'm not finished.  My *next post finishes the response*.  And you deserve the truth.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

*The United States was founded as a Christian nation.* 

In his Farewell Address , President George Washington put his finger on the importance of preserving a freedom of religion within a society:

_"Of all the dispositions and habits which lead to political prosperity, religion and morality are indispensable supports.  In vain would that man claim the tribute of patriotism who should labor to subvert these great pillars of human happiness-these firmest props of the duties of men and citizens.  The mere politician, equally with the pious man, ought to respect and to cherish them.  A volume could not trace all their connections with private and public felicity.  Let it simply be asked, “where is the security for property, for reputation, for life, if the sense of religious obligation desert the oaths which are the instruments of investigation in the courts of justice?”  And let us with caution indulge the supposition that morality can be maintained without religion.  Whatever may be conceded to the influence of refined education on minds of peculiar structure, reason and experience both forbid us to expect that national morality can prevail in exclusion of religious principle.

It is substantially true that virtue or morality is a necessary spring of popular government.  The rule indeed extends with more or less force to every species of free government.  Who this is a sincere friend to it can look with indifference upon attempts to shake the foundation of the fabric?"
_
But what religion would he be speaking of?  What would our identity be with respect to morality? 

Female genital mutilation, the ritual cutting or removal of some or all of the  external female genitalia, is a normal, legal and "_moral_" practice done in at least 30 - mostly African countries of which some *200 million women living today* have undergone the procedure.

Female genital mutilation - Wikipedia

A man in my neighborhood was jailed for that a few years ago after doing it to his daughters.  So, we bring people from every corner of the world to live under this government.  Whose values are to prevail?  What is the measuring rod for what is good or bad; acceptable or unacceptable; Right or wrong???

America was founded as Christian nation and gradually taken over by secular humanists.  That issue above and many more beg to ask who we are as a nation?  We were founded as a Christian nation of white people who gained this country via treaties and by Right of Conquest (which was legal and acceptable internationally at the time.)  They built the greatest nation in the world and this pissed the have nots of the world off.

So, today whites are watching the non-whites destroy their heritage, culture, religion, and national values, replacing them with the failures that have destroyed other countries.  People come here and do not want to assimilate into our culture.  They've been programmed to hate us and they think we should change to incorporate their culture.  Well, with the female genitalia thing, I don't see a compromise.  AND when the non-whites want to change our street signs, the names of schools, the face of our currency; when they insist on removing our flags, monuments, memorials, and statues; when they attack long time customs like the removal of Nativity scenes, public display of the Ten Commandments, and our portrayal of the family unit in prime time entertainment (mom, dad, a few kids all of the same race), it gives me this very distinct feeling that a war of genocide is taking place. 

If we express this concern, the hatemongers in control begin this dishonest dialogue that involves being called a racist, white supremacist, Hell bent on holding the non-white down.  These dishonest political propaganda prostitutes hide behind the pretext of slavery; however, this examination of slavery is absent four things that the liberals, atheists, etc. want to hide:

1)  The whites who founded this Republic began phasing out slavery in the U.S. as soon as they left the legal jurisdiction of Great Britain

2)  Whites did not begin the institution and NO other country is being held accountable for it

3)  Those who throw up the pretext of slavery end up defending the profiteers thereof AND nary a word against the blacks who sold their own brethren to the slavers.  The Black guys and profiteers get a free ride

4)  No other country was as benevolent in their treatment as the United States, but we are to receive the only punishment... WHY???

*THE REASONS SLAVERY IS EVEN AN ISSUE IS TO GIVE A PRETEXT TO DENY AMERICA'S RIGHT TO THEIR OWN CULTURE.* *THE TWO TOPICS OF OUR COUNTRY'S RACIAL AND RELIGIOUS FOUNDING ARE ATTACKED BECAUSE OF THE RACIST HATRED TOWARD WHITES FOR DARING HAVING THEIR OWN HOMELAND.  *

I've gone over the limit of what I expect others to read in a single post, but this is intended for ONE poster.  You, want to justify something that is immoral and reprehensible by any standard... especially after many of us have sacrificed so much for the benefit of those that criticize our founding, our culture and our heritage.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 18, 2020)

Bullshit!


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Bullshit!



And THAT is what you are full of.  The truth was just told.  You can't take it and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


You voted for trump, didn't you?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 18, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Keep in mind, the Founders had very close evidence of how badly a christian run country would turn out, with the Puritans.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Chattel slavery?


----------



## sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> God created non Whites so He can jerk off while watching them burn in Hell for the sin of not being White?



well He did say he created us in His image...

~S~


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 18, 2020)

And the best part is that there’s not a damn thing his kind can do about it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



*Very* reluctantly


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Actually the country did extremely well while observing the Christian principles it was founded under.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...




If some forms of slavery are good, as it appears to be the case, how come some slavery is palatable, but other forms are not?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 18, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


*The Neanderthal Didn't Die Out; They Were Killed Off*

Those who believe the Deluge was legend based on fact such as floods caused by the end of the Ice Age neglect to consider that it was also about extermination.  So genocide of non-contributing predatory groups is what God set as an example for us to imitate if the mentally fittest and the most moral and coherently structured societies are to survive.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 18, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*Heiristocracy*

Employees have to take a pay cut so their boss or owner can buy a brand new car for his 16-year-old spoiled brat.

The required religious angle would be, Why does the Messiah have to be the Son of God?  That sets a destructive precedent for who gets to rule down here in real life.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 18, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > This subject is never dealt with honestly.  Here is some typical manure you see on the Internet regarding of WHO BROUGHT SLAVES TO AMERICA:
> ...



*Slavery Saved Them From Black-on-Black Crime*

Before slavery, the savages' captives were killed and eaten.  So it was actually a step forward in humanitarianism.  Turning them loose on civilized societies was a step backward.  Doing that was a symptom of a degenerate culture similar to Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *The United States was founded as a Christian nation.*
> 
> In his Farewell Address , President George Washington put his finger on the importance of preserving a freedom of religion within a society:
> 
> ...


You never answered my questions. Can non Whites be Christians? Can non Whites be saved?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *The United States was founded as a Christian nation.*
> ...



Do you have any biblical quotes they can't?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't talk shit on the internet Rockwell, create the necessary documents and take your case to the nation for the repeal of the 14th Amendment. Come on dog, you're Mr. Big shot. Git to gittin.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bezukhov said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



No, but let's say that you're the Bible expert. My questions only need a "Yes" or "No". Think you can handle that? At least some scripture where Christians are supposed to be segregated by race. As you implied with this thread and the one about America being a "Christian Nation".


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Don't talk shit on the internet Rockwell, create the necessary documents and take your case to the nation for the repeal of the 14th Amendment. Come on dog, you're Mr. Big shot. Git to gittin.



Been there - Done that.  It was called rescission of contracts.

The Two United States and the Law

https://www.uakron.edu/dotAsset/727792.pdf

Four U.S. Constitutions | Debt to Success System | Complete Freedom | Debt Discharge | Freedom & Success Education Membership Programs

Joe Minerva Page

You thought my objections were race based, didn't you?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't talk shit on the internet Rockwell, create the necessary documents and take your case to the nation for the repeal of the 14th Amendment. Come on dog, you're Mr. Big shot. Git to gittin.
> ...


I know that's what they are. And you haven't taken your wacko bullshit anywhere.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And you're still here, hating on whites, pretending you know things you don't know squat about.  What's it going to look like when other black people DO access the links and figure out you've been bluffing your way through your posts at USM in order to pander to hate filled idiots with an IQ as low as their shoe size?  

Not all people are as stupid as you are.  While you're trying to see how far you can push the envelope before being banned (and I'm thinking you're really a white guy that might have some control here), I'm trying to use your brain - presupposing you have one.

A wise man once told me that a man who don't use his brain may as been born with two assholes.  After interacting with you, the lesson has taken on a new meaning.  You are the first person I've met that actually WAS born that way.  One at each end.

There is an upside for a lot of people.  As long as everyone is pecking a keyboard, there never will be a real civil war in the U.S.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*The Preppy Republic*

By not unionizing, or demanding national referendums on all major issues, Whites have become the property of unearned inherited power.  Whether it is the heiristocracy's Right branch or its Left branch, it's still the same tree bearing poisoned fruit and it must be uprooted.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:
> ...





AzogtheDefiler said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:
> ...


*Furiously Somniferous Snowflake Flurries*

Too late.  Tapes of the Democratic Primary Debates have already made Sominex and Melatonin obsolete.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The real evidence shows that under American slavery, slaves ate better, were paid better, had better living quarters, and were generally healthier than their blue collar, white counterparts.
> ...


*Taking the Law Back Into Their Own Hands, Where It Originated*

Innocent men weren't lynched, only predatory thugs and thieving Republican Carpetbaggers.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 21, 2020)

If America was founded by Whites for Whites, why did they bring so many Blacks over to do the dirty work?

Did the not think they would breed and multiply?

Were the founders that ignorant?


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> If America was founded by Whites for Whites, why did they bring so many Blacks over to do the dirty work?
> 
> Did the not think they would breed and multiply?
> 
> Were the founders that ignorant?




Greedy people being short sighted, is a common enough event. It was not a problem during their lifetimes.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

TheParser said:


> It does not matter whether or not this country was originally intended for Caucasians only.
> 
> In just thirty years or so, Caucasians will no longer be the majority.
> 
> ...


*Only Traitors Have Had the Power to Make Laws*

If we had the democratic right to determine which citizens could vote, as club members usually have the right to vote on who can be a new member, and also vote on which ethnicities can immigrate here, then the country would forever belong only to those who built it in the first place.  We also need to nullify the citizenship of amnestees, anchor babies, and their descendants.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



*Azusa Zion*

Christianity is Judaism for Gentiles, so, in imitation, it would have its own Promised Land.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 21, 2020)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Actually, if you read the Bible, you got the equation backward.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> If America was founded by Whites for Whites, why did they bring so many Blacks over to do the dirty work?
> 
> Did the not think they would breed and multiply?
> 
> Were the founders that ignorant?


Spanish brought then here less then 2% ,, they built nothing


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> I love it when racist assholes expect to be taken seriously.



*The Top Using the Bottom Against the Middle*

"Racism" is realism.  It is misused as a buzz word among decadent misfits.  Sheltered snobs, they must be shamed, shunned, and silenced.  Let them virtue-signal their self-serving imaginary ethics to one another as they creep along in the shadows.

The race card is a Joker.  Losers play it to make themselves feel like winners.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


*We, the Hushpuppy People*

The Bill of Rights was a bone thrown to the excluded majority.  It turned out to be nothing more than a wishbone.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 21, 2020)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The 14th Amendment tossed the Bill of Rights with that crap that they can take your Rights so long as they afford "Due Process."  That is the antithesis of an *unalienable* Right.  From here on out, it's what Rights YOU can insure for yourself.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 21, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


*The Constitution Is America's Suicide Note*


Not allowing ex post facto is a way for obvious crimes to take place using loopholes.  The perp gets to keep his loot; his only punishment is if the legislators block the loophole so he can't repeat the crime.  The crooked ruling-class tyranny wants us to believe that these laws are for our own good.  Only


Porter Rockwell said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


*Wags Wearing Wigs*

The lawyers for the crooked 1% wrote that into the Constitution so that their bosses could commit an obvious crime through a loophole and could only be punished if he did it again after the loophole was closed.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 21, 2020)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




What country do you live in?


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 22, 2020)

> *America founded by whites... for whites*



So, Porter. What sort of reaction were you hoping for from non Whites? Maybe they would get on their knees and beg your forgiveness for having their sorry Black, Yellow, Brown and Red asses in your Lily White America, and breathing your air? 
But seriously, lets say they suddenly agree with you, what should they do next?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 23, 2020)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when racist assholes expect to be taken seriously.
> ...


Racism is psychosis, not realism.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 23, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Dost thou speak from the experience one might gain in an insane asylum?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

It's like this Rockwell, Blacks have been here since 1619.  Native Americans 12,000 years. Whites floated over here so apparently by Gods rules, the Native American had the unalienable right to this land. And since God put them here when whites didn't know this place existed, by the same rule of natural, god given, unalienable rights, this land was made for them and not whites.

As it pertains to your fallacy, blacks and native Americans died freeing your white asses from British rule. Had it not been for the Native Americans, we'd be part of the British commonwealth. So whites have no exclusive claim to this country. Just because you pull up some documents made by whites that were really never agreed to by the indigenous nations already here does not make your claim valid. The white mans law is not the only law. Learn that.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> It's like this Rockwell, Blacks have been here since 1619.  Native Americans 12,000 years. Whites floated over here so apparently by Gods rules, the Native American had the unalienable right to this land. And since God put them here when whites didn't know this place existed, by the same rule of natural, god given, unalienable rights, this land was made for them and not whites.
> 
> As it pertains to your fallacy, blacks and native Americans died freeing your white asses from British rule. Had it not been for the Native Americans, we'd be part of the British commonwealth. So whites have no exclusive claim to this country. Just because you pull up some documents made by whites that were really never agreed to by the indigenous nations already here does not make your claim valid. The white mans law is not the only law. Learn that.


IM2, love ya, brother, but I have to point out something in your post here. By and large the Native population supported the British during the War of Independence. The Crown issued The Royal Proclamation of October 7, 1763, which set the boundary of the North American colonies at the east side of the Appalachian range, and they wanted to show their gratitude and trust. The last thing the Native Americans wanted was to be left with the greedy Americans, who, the Natives knew, had absolutely no morals or scruples when it came to taking lands that didn't belong to them.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's like this Rockwell, Blacks have been here since 1619.  Native Americans 12,000 years. Whites floated over here so apparently by Gods rules, the Native American had the unalienable right to this land. And since God put them here when whites didn't know this place existed, by the same rule of natural, god given, unalienable rights, this land was made for them and not whites.
> ...



Same to you my brother. I am aware of that just as I am aware there were blacks who fought for the British, but there were also native Americans and black who fought with the colonists. The real truth of this matter is that the native Americans could have wiped out the whites upon first arrival.

And thanks for the lesson. I didn't know that.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> It's like this Rockwell, Blacks have been here since 1619.  Native Americans 12,000 years. Whites floated over here so apparently by Gods rules, the Native American had the unalienable right to this land. And since God put them here when whites didn't know this place existed, by the same rule of natural, god given, unalienable rights, this land was made for them and not whites.
> 
> As it pertains to your fallacy, blacks and native Americans died freeing your white asses from British rule. Had it not been for the Native Americans, we'd be part of the British commonwealth. So whites have no exclusive claim to this country. Just because you pull up some documents made by whites that were really never agreed to by the indigenous nations already here does not make your claim valid. The white mans law is not the only law. Learn that.



And of course, you are wrong.  Treaties and the Right of Conquest were accepted international law at that time, so it was perfectly legal.

Put another way:

Nominal churchianity (as opposed to Christianity) believes some cockamamie nonsense that Jews are God's chosen people and that the land the Israelis own belongs to them.  So, the United States went in and helped uproot people in the Mid East, tossing people out of their homes and taking that land over.  NOBODY had a problem with that.

The white people who came to America and colonized it believed that they are the Israelites of the Bible; America was the New Jerusalem and we were establishing as a "_shining city on a hill_."  Since I've run across you, I've posted a link to a sermon made by John Winthrop in *1630*.  You've never accessed nor read it.  You're afraid to learn the truth.  But, for those who haven't decided, here is the link again:

https://www.casa-arts.org/cms/lib/PA01925203/Centricity/Domain/50/A Model of Christian Charity.pdf

At the end of the day, you have no legal claim above that of the established law in this country and you are advocating for a violent takeover since you have no legal recourse.  Just between you and I, that advocacy of an internal civil war may be productive.  A physical war might be the only way to finally resolve this.  I'm tired of the white people being held to a different standard and being wiped out on the installment plan via unchecked immigration, drowned out by a multicultural society that *will *implode, and our numbers decimated by the drugs, gang violence, other incremental wars.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 24, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's like this Rockwell, Blacks have been here since 1619.  Native Americans 12,000 years. Whites floated over here so apparently by Gods rules, the Native American had the unalienable right to this land. And since God put them here when whites didn't know this place existed, by the same rule of natural, god given, unalienable rights, this land was made for them and not whites.
> ...




For all the bitching that you people do (and by you people I'm referring to IM2 and his supporters), you've just made it abundantly clear that you are racists.  I don't even have to present the case.

You just declared that this war has been about land and I quote:  "_The last thing the Native Americans wanted was to be left with the greedy Americans_..."

Lumping all Americans into one category and assigning them all the same trait is as racist as white supremacists that say blacks have low IQs.  This whole issue boils down to the fact that you believe you're entitled to the land and that justifies your race war.  

The harsh, hard core reality is that *400 billionaires own 64 percent of America*. 

Billionaires compared with the rest of us, by the numbers

The white people you hate, loathe and despise are not the Republicans.  Rather, they are billionaires like Mike Bloomberg, Tom Steyer, Jeff Bezos (sometimes called the richest man alive), Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, and most other billionaires are.... get ready for it ... Democrats.  Still your hatred is aimed at the white people.  

You're not mad at your black brethren that sold you into slavery and where you could claim a homeland - and kick the ass of the tribes that sold your ancestors to the slavers.  To me, getting sold into slavery by own racial brethren would be harder to take than not getting more money for working.  But, that's just me.  Face it:  you're racist.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Right of conquest was accepted international law at that time,


Was it accepted by Jesus?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 24, 2020)

miketx said:


> Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well.



They were not as enlightened as we are now.  Old paradigms die hard.  Abraham Lincoln's well-educated and well-connected Cabinet to a man advised him NOT to sign the Emancipation Proclamation. 
"Ten nays and one aye. The ayes have it" said Lincoln.



> Chicago PD Made 53 Weekend Felony Gun Arrests, Judges Let Them Out Of Jail - Blue Lives Matter
> 
> *If progressives were any more stupid we would have to water them twice a week.*



Now THAT is good.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 25, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> And the founding fathers of this nation made sure it was not a Christian nation.   Thomas Jefferson specifically stated that it was not.   What was said on the Mayflower was made irrelevant by the US Constitution.   And the subsequent constitutional amendments further separated us from the "White Christian" nation idea.



Says the angry, bitter atheist.

Your money says "In God we trust." You seem unaware that this "God" is the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.  The God of Catholics and Baptists and Methodists and Christians.  Every president swears in with his hand on the Holy Bible of Christianity.  We pledge allegiance "the flag of the United States of America, one nation, under God."  

You seriously need to do some reading of history.  And stop listening to angry, bitter atheists whose lies and nonsense are refuted here:

Proof There Is No God


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 25, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Right of conquest was accepted international law at that time,
> ...



Jesus said to obey man's laws.  Your snide remarks avail you nothing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 25, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the founding fathers of this nation made sure it was not a Christian nation.   Thomas Jefferson specifically stated that it was not.   What was said on the Mayflower was made irrelevant by the US Constitution.   And the subsequent constitutional amendments further separated us from the "White Christian" nation idea.
> ...



Not every president was sworn in on a Bible.  

The "under God" part of the pledge was added long after it was accepted as the pledge.  It was an anti-communist political move.  

I think you need to read a little history.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 25, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> Bezukhov said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Man's laws supersedes Jesus' laws?

Man: "Go kill those red people and take their stuff!"
Jesus: "But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;" (Matthew 5:44)
Jesus: "And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also to them likewise." (Luke 6:31)

So Chemengineer would happily go a'killin'

"Then Peter and the _other_ apostles answered and said, We ought to obey God rather than men." (Acts 5:29)


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 25, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the founding fathers of this nation made sure it was not a Christian nation.   Thomas Jefferson specifically stated that it was not.   What was said on the Mayflower was made irrelevant by the US Constitution.   And the subsequent constitutional amendments further separated us from the "White Christian" nation idea.
> ...



Perhaps you need a more immediate history lesson.    While it is true that our money has "In God we trust" on it, it is a relatively new thing.  It was put on  a few coins in the 1800s, It was not put on paper money until 1957.   No small coincidence that we were in the middle of the red scare, and fighting those "godless communists" was at the root of it.   It replaced E. Pluribus Unum on our money.    I think "Out of many, One" was a better motto for our nation.

The pledge of allegiance was a poem written by a minister named Francis Bellamy in 1892.   Bellamy hoped it would be used by any country to pledge allegiance to their flag.   In 1923 the pledge was changed slight to make the pledge to the "flag of the United States of America.".       "under God" was not added until 1954.  Again, to "battle" the communist menace.

Oh, and the pledge was originally supposed to be said, according to Francis Bellamy, with a military salute.   Shortly after, it was changed to holding your right hand over your heart.    And after the pledge was finished, the hand was extended outward, towards the flag with the palm down.   That continued until WWII, when the similarity to the Nazi salute made people uncomfortable.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 25, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 25, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



I don't care if you put me on ignore.  If you're offended, why not?  I'm not here to tell you what you want to believe; just here to present the indisputable facts.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 25, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



There is a more appropriate thread in the religion forum here about America a Christian Nation that covers the stuff you're discussing here.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 25, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



I think your admonishment would be more appropriately addressed to ChemEngineer.    I have already stated that I though the original title of the OP was not just "whites", but "white Christians".    And I had not responded since.   But ChemEngineer came in spouting ignorance and I felt obligated to educate him.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 25, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



*FACTUALLY,* When you look at the laws, the United States Constitution was written *for* white Christians and *by* white Christians and the Constitution was written in order to secure  "_the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our posterity_" which meant white Christians.  

Those are the facts.  Those historical facts have *NO political agenda*.  Those are the facts and they do not "_discriminate_" against anyone.  They cannot be honestly refuted and for people to make it personal against me shows that many people simply do not have enough critical thinking skills to participate in this kind of discussion.  

You're probably right in your assessment, but I have a couple of threads going and people don't usually even bother to read the thread - I'm lucky if they read the OP.  They see the title, jump in and we rehash the same stuff over and over and over again because people see the title and want to share their view without knowing what the topic is about or ever addressing the OP.  It can get really frustrating - and I'm not accusing you of anything, just venting about it.  Sorry.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 25, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



No offense taken.  Vent away.  I understand what you mean.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



They are historical citations as noted by whites. The Native American nations that were already here have a different take on this matter.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I'm sure you are correct in what you say. Equally true is an old truism like this:

 "_to the *victor belong the spoils*" by New York Senator William L. Marcy, referring to the victory of Andrew Jackson in the election of 1828, with the term *spoils *meaning goods or benefits taken from the loser in a competition, election or military victory._"

https://www.quora.com/Is-to-the-vic...ust-a-saying-or-is-there-truth-to-that-saying

That you cannot accept that is unfortunate.  If others want to commit a war of genocide against the whites, then you should apply for the job of propaganda general.  That is not an insult.  It's just a fact.

We do not expect *ANY* government or* ANY* people on the face of this earth to forfeit their country without a war.  I realize that the left has been prevailing for the last half a century with smoke and mirrors, but, sooner or later the gravy train runs out of gas.  Personally, I've told you my beef with expecting whites to give up their history, culture, and heritage to pacify others.   No need to litigate it again.  Just agree to disagree.  For the whites it ends with total capitulation *or* resistance.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *Those are the facts. Those historical facts have NO political agenda. Those are the facts and they do not "discriminate" against anyone. They cannot be honestly refuted and for people to make it personal against me shows that many people simply do not have enough critical thinking skills to participate in this kind of discussion. *


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *Those are the facts. Those historical facts have NO political agenda. Those are the facts and they do not "discriminate" against anyone. They cannot be honestly refuted and for people to make it personal against me shows that many people simply do not have enough critical thinking skills to participate in this kind of discussion. *




So, you don't like Christians.  Got it.  Those are not exactly facts; they are political opinions.  They are not the equivalent of showing me a statute or a court holding.  What you are showing is called a perspective.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



No, it is a fact. I believe in the real God, not yours.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There is but one Christian God.  The racist God you believe in is not some Muslim God that teaches that you must convert or kill people.  If you had any courage and if you had your way, you would slaughter white Christians for sport.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Some of us here refer to halfstory and call it history.

*Indian removal* was a forced migration in the 19th century whereby Native Americans were forced by the United States government to leave their ancestral homelands in the eastern United States to lands west of the Mississippi River, specifically to a designated Indian Territory (roughly, modern Oklahoma).[1][2][3] The Indian Removal Act, the key law that forced the removal of the Indians, was signed by Andrew Jackson in 1830. Jackson took a hard line on Indian removal, but the law was put into effect primarily under the Martin van Buren administration.[4][5]

Indian removal was a consequence of actions first by European settlers to North America in the colonial period, then by the United States government and its citizens until the mid-20th century.[6][7] The policy traced its direct origins to the administration of James Monroe, though it addressed conflicts between European Americans and Native Americans that had been occurring since the 17th century, and were escalating into the early 19th century as white settlers were continually pushing westward.

Indian removal - Wikipedia

indian removal policy - Bing

I guess those unalienable, God given, natural rights did not apply to Native Americans even though God created them too.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Yep there is but one God and one Satan. And Satan is the one that deceives people into thinking God gave them a nation that was already full of people.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Yep there is but one God and one Satan. And Satan is the one that deceives people into thinking God gave them a nation that was already full of people.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *FACTUALLY,* When you look at the laws, the United States Constitution was written *for* white Christians and *by* white Christians and the Constitution was written in order to secure "_the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our posterity_" which meant white Christians.



So the case you're trying to make is that only White Christians have rights under the Constitution...


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Yep there is but one God and one Satan. And Satan is the one that deceives people into thinking God gave them a nation that was already full of people.



Funny that He would do that, since it goes against everything He taught. Porter's God, that is to say.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Some of us here refer to halfstory and call it history.
> 
> *Indian removal* was a forced migration in the 19th century whereby Native Americans were forced by the United States government to leave their ancestral homelands in the eastern United States to lands west of the Mississippi River, specifically to a designated Indian Territory (roughly, modern Oklahoma).[1][2][3] The Indian Removal Act, the key law that forced the removal of the Indians, was signed by Andrew Jackson in 1830. Jackson took a hard line on Indian removal, but the law was put into effect primarily under the Martin van Buren administration.[4][5]
> 
> ...



If a Hispanic majority voted to take your house and car, would you give them up without an argument?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep there is but one God and one Satan. And Satan is the one that deceives people into thinking God gave them a nation that was already full of people.
> ...



Amen! But I am sure Rockwell has an excuse. Watch him pull up some scripture and take it out of context.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



All countries are full of people.  Are you critical of the Israelis or the Americans policy toward them?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us here refer to halfstory and call it history.
> ...



That's what whites did to Native Americans and Hispanics are south American "indian" tribes, or nations.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > *FACTUALLY,* When you look at the laws, the United States Constitution was written *for* white Christians and *by* white Christians and the Constitution was written in order to secure "_the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our posterity_" which meant white Christians.
> ...



You have a literacy problem apparently.

EVERYBODY has *unalienable *Rights
Citizenship is NOT an *unalienable* Right
The NAACP would never give half their assets to the KKK in order to achieve equality


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bezukhov said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Don't need Scripture,  I just need a direct answer.  Do you have any posts advocating abandoning our policy and letting the Israelis fend for themselves?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, if American Indians and Hispanics told you to take your ass back to wherever your ancestors hail from, you'd leave with no questions asked?


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You have a literacy problem apparently.
> 
> EVERYBODY has *unalienable *Rights
> Citizenship is NOT an *unalienable* Right
> The NAACP would never give half their assets to the KKK in order to achieve equality



So non Christians can't be citizens. Which means I can't vote. If I can't vote, then I shouldn't have to pay taxes, or be drafted to fight your wars. I can get on board with that. Imagine if everybody finds out that not being a Christian exempts one from taxation. Every church would be empty that following Sunday.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Stop trying to make excuses. Whites were given Europe and Scandanavis by God. Everything else has been acquired or colonized because whites coveted what those lands had. That is a direct violation of a commandment. God has given whites 400-500 years to do what's right. Just like he has given every empire he has allowed to be since the beginning of time.

*"mene, mene, tekel, parsin"
*​That's what time it is for America. This country was supposed to be created as a society for all people. That's what whites were supposed to do or God would not have given those men the words they wrote on paper. So you go on and try making this a whites only country and watch how God tears it completely apart and turns it into a wasteland.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



White Christians like Porter can kill you and take your land. If your not White and/or Christian you don't do that to them! Get it?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > You have a literacy problem apparently.
> ...



Had the right wing anti-immigrants not gotten involved in politics a little over a decade and a half ago, the tax issue would be moot.  The tax protesters were winning the fight.  My own Congressman introduced the Fair Tax and patriots were reclaiming their Preamble status.  

But, you are partially right.  The income tax was voluntary.  It is a plank out of the Communist Manifesto and if you are not a citizen, the feds have no jurisdiction over you insofar as taxes go.

Draft?  We don't have one, but only citizens can be drafted into service.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Quit pretending to be talking down to me and answer the question.  Bear in mind you are deflecting because the answer is obvious.  The same rules don't apply to you because you are a racist bigot.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



They'd ask you first. We got bought over here, we didn't invade, decide we'd invent a government then forcibly remove the indigenous people to desolate lands or kill them.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I have no authority to kill anyone except in self defense


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Now there was a deflection, devoid of any meaning and in words that don't even make a sentence.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Lol! A white supremacist is calling me a bigot because I  oppose his racism. I will talk to you in the manner you deserve to be talked to. I didn't create the government that stole the land from Native Americans so I don't have to answer that question.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your ancestors were in the slaving business.  Don't project onto me.  It's not even befitting a low life like yourself.  Do you have any comments related to the OP?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



That's right. Because God authorized white Christians to break the ten commandments.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Wrong answer junior. Blacks did not own the shipping companies nor did they legalize slavery. Furthermore the halfstory you're trying to tell here doesn't include the massive resistance Africans took against white invaders.

The Schomburg Center for the Research of Black Culture has excellent information about the African slave trade that provides a stark contrast between what happened and what some use as an excuse to discount the experiences of blacks in America. The web site is named, _“The Abolition of the Slave Trade-African Resistance.” _From the introduction, information contained in this collection debunks the race pimped tales presented by some in America today.

_“*Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade.*_

_*The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery.*_

_*In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books.*_

_*Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery.”*_

African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade

The man/woman armed with the truth is unbeatable. You are going to learn that.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Your ancestors were in the slaving business. Don't project onto me. It's not even befitting a low life like yourself. Do you have any comments related to the OP?



You tell 'em Porter! If Africans were selling other Africans into slavery that meant it was Good, Moral and Jesus Approved that White Christians buy those slaves, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You sound like a white supremacist.  Let me paraphrase your story:

A handful of Jewish slavers go a land filled with Africans and capture the requisite number of slaves despite heavy resistance from the Africans.  Okay, dude, whatever you say.  Those slavers had to be superior for that narrative to be true.

You opened your post with a filthy lie - a straw man argument.  Since we've argued a lot over the same thing, I'm having to continually repeat the same thing.

You black brethren captured and sold their own countrymen to the slavers.  It was much more preferable to your own countrymen having you for lunch as African stew.  I can see why your countrymen sold your ancestors if they were as obnoxious as you.  If I were them, I'd be paying the slavers to get rid of people like you.

Since you cannot be honest and whereas you rely on straw man arguments with irrelevant walls of text by authors that agree with you on every point, where you seek bias confirmation, I did learn a little bit.

You are part of a religion that worships your race.  It is based upon fear, hatred, and intolerance.  It's worse than being the Klan with a tan.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Your ancestors were in the slaving business. Don't project onto me. It's not even befitting a low life like yourself. Do you have any comments related to the OP?
> ...



How you make such idiotic connections is way beyond me.  Slavery has no possible connection to Christianity in this context and to show how absolutely idiotic you are and desperate you get, I started another thread covering the religious part of this discussion.  So, no, we won't be allowing some dumb ass with an ax to grind derail this thread when you would get spanked there as easily as here.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> That's right. Because God authorized white Christians to break the ten commandments.


That's whats causing you all the confusion. For Christians they weren't the Ten Commandments, they were the Ten Suggestions.


----------



## Bezukhov (Jan 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bezukhov said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Your right, Christianity has no connection to slavery. Jesus never said: "Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets."


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

Bezukhov said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bezukhov said:
> ...



I think you are being intellectually dishonest.  To draw an analogy:

You and I realize that there are many things that are wrong in America.  But, we operate within the parameters of the law.  We do it anyway.  We pay unconstitutional taxes and we shop at Walmart and even eat at places like MickeyDs, KFC, Subway, etc.  We sit on our asses and allow insurance companies cheat people out of *TRILLIONS* of dollars.

You cannot accept reality.  You don't want to punish the slavers; nobody has anything bad to say about blacks that sold their brethren into slavery.  

When you Google the slave trade, the first mention is the Portuguese back in 1526.   Yet Abraham in the Bible owned slaves.  I suppose that don't count.  Therefore, my ancestors having spent over 400 years in slavery doesn't count either.  In any event, most historians say the slave trade started with the Sumerians, but historians are divided on whether they were white, black, or Asiatic. Wikipedia states:

 "_Slavery became common within much of Europe during the Early Middle Ages and it continued into the following centuries. The Byzantine–Ottoman wars (1265–1479) and the Ottoman wars in Europe (14th to 20th centuries) *resulted in the capture of large numbers of Christian slaves. *The Dutch, French, Spanish, Portuguese, British, Arabs and a *number of West African kingdoms *played a prominent role in the Atlantic slave trade, especially after 1600. The Republic of Ragusa became the first European country to ban the slave trade in 1416. In modern times Denmark-Norway abolished the trade in 1802_."

History of slavery - Wikipedia

Any way you look at it, the* only people *you want to feel bad over slavery is white Christians.  The downside to accepting that premise would give more credibility to my case (what the OP is about) than anything else I can post here.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 26, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I think your admonishment would be more appropriately addressed to ChemEngineer.    I have already stated that I though the original title of the OP was not just "whites", but "white Christians".    And I had not responded since.   But ChemEngineer came in spouting ignorance and I felt obligated to educate him.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 26, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I think your admonishment would be more appropriately addressed to ChemEngineer.    I have already stated that I though the original title of the OP was not just "whites", but "white Christians".    And I had not responded since.   But ChemEngineer came in spouting ignorance and I felt obligated to educate him.



*That will be the day you educate me.* 

"It cannot be emphasized too strongly or too often that this great nation was founded, not by religionists, but by Christians; not on religions, but on the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  For this very reason peoples of other faiths have been afforded asylum, prosperity,and freedom of worship here." - Patrick Henry as quoted in _*America's God and Country*_ by William J Federer, page 289

The First Prayer in Congress, offered extemporaneously by Rev. Mr. Duche in Carpenter's Hall, Philadelphia, on September 7, 1774:

"Be Thou present O God of Wisdom.....
All this we ask in the name and through the merits of Jesus Christ, Thy Son and our Saviour, Amen" - Ibid, page 137

"If we abide by the principles taught in the Bible, our country will go on prospering and to prosper;... - Daniel Webster, page 668


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 26, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think your admonishment would be more appropriately addressed to ChemEngineer.    I have already stated that I though the original title of the OP was not just "whites", but "white Christians".    And I had not responded since.   But ChemEngineer came in spouting ignorance and I felt obligated to educate him.
> ...



In the religious forum here is a thread about America founded as a Christian nation.  Your input might be more productive there.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Jan 27, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.
> ...



No the whites didn't invent slavery but the whites in Colonial America did bring the slaves over. They the slaves didn't invite themselves over. That's not intellectual dishonesty that's historical fact. Miketx does have a valid point. Regardless of how many blacks were involved in slavery or who benefited from it the fact remains it was the Europeans who brought the slave trade to the New World including what would later become the U.S.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 27, 2020)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Not exactly the truth. 

In the first place, had blacks not sold their brethren to slavers, there would have been no slave trade.  If blacks were not into selling each other, slave ships would have docked at places like Sierra Leone, the slavers would have become a rare stew and their ships would have made good firewood.

Secondly, Jews were involved in the slave business and financed much of the importation of Jews - and profited off the trade disproportionately. 

Slavery and the Jews

Jews and the African Slave Trade | My Jewish Learning

One thing that is noteworthy with these liberal accounts.  They will claim that Jews were not disproportionately represented, but they lie as they don't tell you that Jews were 2 percent of the population AND despite their low numbers were over-represented per capita AND had more money invested in the trade.  OTOH, they point out that a LOT of races, including blacks were involved in the slave trade.

Next, the government of the United States did not enslave blacks.  America was under British control until 1787 and the United States Constitution gave slavers until 1808 to pack their bags and cease the importation of slaves into the United States. 

All of this would have become apparent as we've discussed it already... for those who cannot READ THE THREAD. 

The reality is, only whites are being held accountable because liberals are able to keep the black leadership brainwashed and they have instilled a phony guilt complex in the whites.  That combination, in the eyes of racial extremists, give rise to the justification of subtle genocide of the white race using the pretext of slavery to justify it.  Face the facts:  ONLY the whites were singled out when their financial investment was marginal, at best.  No other class of people are being held accountable regardless of their degree of complicity.  The British, who ruled America during that period, get a free pass.  Ironically, black people were happy as a pig in slop when Meghan Markel hooked up with royalty. 

Read the thread and quit trying to pee down my neck and tell me it's raining.  It is an insult to honest discourse and without you reading the thread, your posts will be exercises in ignorance since we've already covered this stuff and a repetitive thread is boring.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 27, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


Of course america was founded by whites for whites. The problem is that since whites were too weak and lazy to make it without help they owe their very existence to other races. Primarily Blacks and the original people of this land.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 27, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If it was settled by whites, for whites
> ...


You may want to check your assumptions. Welfare was created for whites. Blacks couldnt even get welfare when it was first instituted.  Theres a reason that to this day more whites are on welfare than anyone else.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Check our large cities where jobs are available.
I don’t care about small White towns in the middle of nowhere.
The good news is that Blacks in Nassau County are employed thanks to Trump and ICE.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



That could be said about all the races, creeds, cultures, etc. of mankind.  I think you make a point that I want to comment on in a moment.

When we talk about the "_founding_" of this country, we are talking about the system of jurisprudence that we use which is based upon common law that is derived from the Anglo Saxon law that has its roots in Christianity.  Our Republic was founded by whites and, consequently, we have a very specific set of values.  For example, we do not cut off peoples fingers and hands for stealing.  Fathers are not allowed to commit Female Genitalia Mutilation on their daughters.  Women are held in high esteem and not below cattle as in some cultures.  

The way that we judge people in a court of law is predicated upon biblical precepts.  ALL of this is traced back to one specific people: the white, Anglo Saxon, Scandinavian, Germanic, Teutonic and kindred races.  So, when foreigners come here we expect them to assimilate to our culture, not vice versa.  But, back to your point:

The original people who came here to carve out a New World believed they were the Israelites of the Bible and this was to be a shining city on a hill.  I keep leaving a link to a sermon that has been cited by political leaders all the way up to, but not limited to JFK and Ronald Reagan:

https://www.casa-arts.org/cms/lib/PA01925203/Centricity/Domain/50/A Model of Christian Charity.pdf

In early America slavery just was.  It was being practiced in many countries.  Whites physically built most of this country.  Hard work, independence, self sufficiency, being self reliant, and not taking advantage of others were the values that really built America.  

Overall, not many Americans owned slaves.  They were owned by the rich and the elite.  It's funny that the descendants of slave owners are today millionaires and billionaires (having made their millions and billions off the sweat and labor of non-whites), but call themselves Democrats.  These barely human creatures throw a few morsels at their loyal subjects and the sheeple run down and vote them right back into power.  Spare me the whining.

I do agree that today's whites deserve nothing.  They won't work, sacrifice, or pull their heads out of their asses.  Otherwise they could regain the Liberties stolen by people with no stake in what our forefathers fought, bled and died in order to secure for them.  Today's whites, by and large are the sorriest sons of bitches that have ever graced the face of the earth.  Between their drugs, tattoos, body piercings, funky hair dyes, computer games, and laziness, we are little more than a third world.  The only consolation I have is knowing that the cycles of history keep repeating themselves.  So, while the current generation may represent all that is wrong with America, another generation will come along and restore what the modern generation screwed up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 28, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Wrong. That cant be said about all races.  Blacks were the first people on the planet and they did just fine creating civilization without help.

No whites didnt physically do much. If you dont believe me read the articles of succession by the confederates where the whites even admitted only Black people could do the work.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is something I find very amusing.

When blacks want to justify the subtle genocide of whites, they resort to the slavery issue.  But, when we talk about the slavery issue in depth, historians make it an exclusively "_white_" issue.  Historians even presume Sumerians were white.  

When we start talking about the creation of civilizations, the blacks were superior to the whites... if we buy your kind of argument.   Well, if whites are solely responsible for slavery, then blacks never created a single civilization.  If blacks participated in slavery over the centuries, they are the pot what calls the kettle black.  You just shot down their pretext for genocide against whites.  

You know I'm right.  That is what really bothers you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 28, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Youre wrong again. Historians dont persume the Sumerians were white....unless the historians were white. Besides they werent the first to create civilization. That was done by Blacks in the Nile valley.  Not sure what you mean by subtle genocide of whites. The sun hates you and you have recessive and problematic genes from inbreeding. Thats not the fault of Black people. 

This is what seems to be the problem of every white boy I have talked to about this subject. Being first to create civilization was just a result of being the first humans on the planet. You white boys and your inferiority complexes are amusing to me..


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The Sumerians are the first known people to engage in the slave trade.  If they were black, your smart ass comments didn't help you much.

I think you're a smart ass that is a black supremacist.  But, if blacks are so damn superior, how is it a handful of slavers could jump on a small ship with a handful of a crew,. go an all black country and take all the slaves they wanted?  If any group can go into a country, outnumbered a thousand to one and take what they want, you just built a case for a superior people.  Damn good the slavers weren't white or you'd be trying to call me a white supremacist.  But, how did those slavers manage to end your superior civilization by enslaving this super race of black dudes?

You are showing the signs of a racist with an inferiority complex.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Slavery in Sumeria was not the same as slavery in the states. Same thing with Africa so thats a non starter.

Not really concerned with what you think. If you dont want to talk to me I wont feel any loss. I am sorry I have made you emotional. I was just trying to respond to your posts


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2020)

There is no subtle or any other type of genocide against whites.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You really need to go study what really happened in Africa, boy.  You got it all wrong.

The Schomburg Center for the Research of Black Culture has excellent information about the African slave trade that provides a stark contrast between what happened and what some use as an excuse to discount the experiences of blacks in America. The web site is named, _“The Abolition of the Slave Trade-African Resistance.” _From the introduction, information contained in this collection debunks the race pimped tales presented by some in America today.

_“Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade._

_The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery._

_In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books._

_Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery.”_

The tale of Africa’s role in the slave trade as told by a segment of white society is incomplete and disingenuous. This has been done on purpose. It was not so simple as blacks capturing each other and selling them to whites. Europeans did not just waltz into Africa and overwhelm a bunch of backward, naked, dumb savages. They were in a fight for 400 years. Quite a number of Europeans entered Africa and Africa ended up being their final resting place.

_“Some leaders actively worked against the transatlantic slave trade. One of the most famous was Abdel Kader Kane, the Muslim leader of the Futa Toro region in northern Senegal. Kane had succeeded in peopling his kingdom by retaking by force his people who had been kidnapped and by forbidding slave caravans from passing through his territory. After the French took three children from Futa, Kane sent a letter to the governor:_

_*We are warning you that all those who will come to our land to trade [in slaves] will be killed and massacred if you do not send our children back. Would not somebody who was very hungry abstain from eating if he had to eat something cooked with his blood? We absolutely do not want you to buy Muslims under any circumstances. I repeat that if your intention is to always buy Muslims you should stay home and not come to our country anymore. Because all those who will come can be assured that they will lose their life.”*_

We are told stories about the shackles and chains, but we are not told the complete story of why they were needed. It is just “you sold your own into balls and chains.” But the story is just not that simple.

_“As the slave trade expanded, resistance to it grew as well, and the need for shackles, guns, ropes, chains, iron balls, and whips tells an eloquent story of continuous and violent struggle from the hinterland to the high seas. As one slave trader remarked:_

_For the security and safekeeping of the slaves on board or on shore in the African barracoons, chains, leg irons, handcuffs, and strong houses are used. I would remark that this also is one of the forcible necessities resorted to for the preservation of the order, and as recourse against the dangerous consequences of this traffic.”_

_*“Wherever possible, such as in Saint-Louis and Gorée (Senegal), James (Gambia), and Bance (Sierra Leone), the Europeans' barracoons were located on islands, which made escapes and attacks more difficult. In some areas, as soon as local people approached the boats, the crew is ordered to take up arms, the cannons are aimed, and the fuses are lighted . . . One must, without any hesitation, shoot at them and not spare them. The loss of the vessel and the life of the crew are at stake.”*_

_“The heavily fortified forts and barracoons attest to the Europeans' distrust and apprehension. They had to protect themselves, as Jean-Baptiste Durand of the Compagnie du Sénégal explained, from the foreign vessels and from the Negroes living in the country."_

_“These precautions notwithstanding, *in the eighteenth century, Fort Saint-Joseph on the Senegal River was attacked and all commerce was interrupted for six years. Several conspiracies and actual revolts by captives erupted on Gorée Island and resulted in the death of the governor and several soldiers. In addition, the crews of quite a few slave ships were killed on the River Gambia; in Sierra Leone, people sacked the captives' quarters of the infamous trader John Ormond. Similar incidents occurred in other parts of the African coast. Written records document how Africans on shore attacked more than a hundred ships.*_

_*Some Western slavers maintained occult centers in their barracoons, staffed by men they paid to work on the captives, sometimes with medicinal plants. The objective was to kill any spirit of rebellion, to tame the detainees, and make them accept their fate. The existence of these centers shows the extent of the precautions taken by slavers to prevent rebellions on land and during the Middle Passage: shackles and guns controlled the body, while the spirit was broken. *_

_But revolts on slave ships, although extremely difficult to organize and conduct, were numerous*. About 420 revolts have been documented in slavers' papers, and they do not represent the totality. It is estimated that 100,000 Africans died in uprisings on the coast or during the Middle Passage. The fear of revolts resulted in additional costs for the slavers: larger crews, heavy weapons, and barricades. About 18 percent of the costs of the Middle Passage were incurred due to measures to thwart uprisings, and the captives who rose up saved, according to estimates, one million Africans from deportation by driving up the slavers' expenses.”*_

Schomburg Center for the Research of Black Culture “The Abolition of the Slave Trade-African Resistance.” African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade

You've been fed fake news boy. But that's expected from an idiot that believes in white supremacy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

~S~


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You were talking down to me and reading into posts things I didn't say.  I merely returned the favor.  I don't care whether we interact or not.  I'm not trying to convince you of anything and won't be disrespected.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



First off, boy, I am not going to be talked down by a black supremacist and then give you the time of day.  I won't read a wall of text when all you do all day long is talk down to white people.  The only whites you like are self hating idiots that hate their own race and want to see an all black America.  You live for the demise of the white race.  You know how I'm going to piss you off?  I'm going to outlive you.

As for your propaganda, I could refute you line by line, but even when it was proven that you are NOT some superior God like race, but just people that put your pants on one leg at a time.  Get over Malcom wannabe.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is right snowflake.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You know how I'm going to piss you off? I'm going to outlive you.



_vitamins?  dalai lama chants?_

~S~


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...




Thank you for you honesty. It is hilarious that you lefties that talk about how racist America is, argue against this.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> *ALL* of the signers of the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation and the Constitution of the United States were white.  By the time we get to the Preamble of the Constitution, we see some very specific language:
> 
> "_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and *secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity,* do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America_."  (Preamble of the Constitution)
> 
> ...


Take out a large map of the planet and tack it to the wall; once you have done that gather a bunch of darts, blindfold yourself and start throwing them at the direction of the map.  With the exclusion of water and the polar icecaps, anywhere the dart lands on land, you will find slavery and bigotry/racism.
The vast majority of African slaves were taken by the Muslims, as the Koran encouraged it.  European, Chinese, Japanese, North American Indians, even Africans had slavery and the restrictions and oppressions of outsiders.
So, just because the US was predominantly under white control, doesn't change the fact most locations across the planet had similar beliefs, regardless of their racial heritage.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2020)

IT IS INSANE OF LEFTIES, who love to complain about how America was founded in racism and genocide, by white supremacists, to argue against this premise. 


I don't know whether this is about how stupid they are, that they just reflexively argue against anything, that doesn't come from the right sources, 


or if they just reflexively lie,


or if they are just insane.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You acuse me of reading into things you didnt say yet you just did the same thing. Nothing I said was meant to disrespect you. Just giving you facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Not sure what america being racist has to do with the fact those white boys had no intention of the US looking like it looks now. However, since they allowed slavery they have to deal with the reality that they themselves altered the racial makeup. If you whites dont like it you can always pay me to leave.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> IT IS INSANE OF LEFTIES, who love to complain about how America was founded in racism and genocide, by white supremacists, to argue against this premise.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether this is about how stupid they are, that they just reflexively argue against anything, that doesn't come from the right sources,
> ...


Youre premise is, as usual, more than a little backassward.  Doesnt matter how the US was founded for and by. That changed the moment they brought in people from Africa. You white boys dont get to argue a silly premise that people shouldnt complain about racism. You brought it on yourselves.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



There aren't any black supremacists here and I will talk down to your racist white ass because you don't deserve respect. You can't refute any of this. You are the epitome of white self hate, boy. Whites that have self esteem aren't  racists. Racist whites are insecure weasels that need to feel superior to somebody. I am not better than anyone, but anyone is not better than me. Most white people I associate with live by that philosophy. Only losers live in your paranoid delusion where everybody is attacking whitey.

There ain't no Malcolm wannabe here white boy. Malcolm was far far greater than me. You are a zero, chump. You are a shit stain on the millions of decent white people who would rather spit in your mouth than hear you talk. You are watching the browning of America right in your face. You say that you're a Christian, then learn that what you're looking at is God's penalty levied on the white race because of raggedy punks like you.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> ...



Read the thread.  This stuff has been responded to.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You give blackmail a whole new meaning.

Black people, if you buy into black revisionism, would be the people who held my ancestors in slavery for over 400 years.  So, I'll agree to your terms, but you have to write a check for what you owe me and deduct about half...  but, the bottom line is that black people do not have any critical thinking skills here.

When slavery was going on, America was under British jurisdiction.  When we ratified the Constitution, America banned the importation of slaves.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



First off, you tell more lies than any politician that have ever lived.

*NOBODY IS ATTACKING ME.*  You pretend to, but when I accepted your challenge, you retreated.  You are afraid.  You want to be Malcom X so bad you cannot live without insulting whites.

I've refuted *EVERYTHING* you've ever put on the table at one time or another.  I see no benefit to beating a dead horse.  *IF* I felt the way you do, I'd be sending the guy a PM and saying name the time and the place.  You don't.  You sling shit, but when it comes to being a man, you're content to hide behind your keyboard and talk trash anonymously.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Jan 30, 2020)

No argument against the fact that Africans were slaving each other and selling each other into slavery. That's still going on in Africa today as we're talking about it. But the undeniable fact is this whether you want to sweep it under the rug or twist it anyway you want. The African and Arab slave traders did not bring the slaves over to America. It was the whites or Europeans who did. How else did black slaves end up in the Caribbean region and the American colony? They sure didn't bring themselves over.
As for the Jews I consider them for the most part white as a lot of them are. A Jew can be a person of any color or ethnic background. A Jew can be also black and yes they do have some black Jews.
I know you know that obviously a Jew is an adherent of judaism which is a religion. It's not a race or ethnic class. It's the same with muslims or christians. They can be white,black,asian or of any ethnic class.
But I'm repeating what you should already know.

As for the U.S. government not enslaving blacks the truth of the matter is they tolerated it for quite awhile up until the civil war. Importing slaves into the U.S. may have stopped
in 1808 but every schoolboy knows slavery continued right on up until the end of the civil war.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




1. Whatever. "Racist" or "for white people", just spin.

2. How much to get you to leave?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More like a demand for back pay not Black mail. 

You dont seem to get the point. Doesn't matter if importation of slaves was banned (in words only).  What matters is that slavery was still legal and the Black people were here in the US. One would think that most people knew about the 3/5ths clause of the constitution and not make puerile statements about banning slavery. Whites like you have a problem that they created themselves. Stop whining. Get over it or do something about it. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IT IS INSANE OF LEFTIES, who love to complain about how America was founded in racism and genocide, by white supremacists, to argue against this premise.
> ...





Dealing with an historical fact, is dealing with the historical fact. What it means NOW, is of course, a completely different conversation.


It is telling that even YOU understand that, when the vast majority of lefties have demonstrated that they CAN'T separate HIstory from current events. 


White liberals, really are the dumbest beast to walk the Earth.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Never really thought about it. White boys whine all the time and ask stupid questions. No white boy wealthy enough to actually pay has asked the question.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Most of the white liberals I have met are very intelligent. They just tend to gloss over reality when dealing with race.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

jasonlee3071 said:


> No argument against the fact that Africans were slaving each other and selling each other into slavery. That's still going on in Africa today as we're talking about it. But the undeniable fact is this whether you want to sweep it under the rug or twist it anyway you want. The African and Arab slave traders did not bring the slaves over to America. It was the whites or Europeans who did. How else did black slaves end up in the Caribbean region and the American colony? They sure didn't bring themselves over.
> As for the Jews I consider them for the most part white as a lot of them are. A Jew can be a person of any color or ethnic background. A Jew can be also black and yes they do have some black Jews.
> I know you know that obviously a Jew is an adherent of judaism which is a religion. It's not a race or ethnic class. It's the same with muslims or christians. They can be white,black,asian or of any ethnic class.
> But I'm repeating what you should already know.
> ...



Jews can Jew by race, religion, or geography.  Christianity originated with whites; Islam with darker skin people.  Don't know the point you're trying to convey.  No matter who comes up with an idea, anyone can co opt it.

Slavery is a cowardly pretext to punish Americans that didn't have squat to do with it and claiming that slavery ended with some "_civil war"_ is ludicrous.  They stuck a little lipstick on that pig and we STILL have slavery.  Putting window dressing on it doesn't change what it is.

Blacks jumped ship on the Republicans (who illegally ratified the 14th Amendment for them) and the way they pay them back is to join the Democrats and vote for more slavery.  Adding insult to injury... as if I have to keep repeating this every six posts, the blacks don't want the slavers to pay; they aren't even mad at their black brethren who sold them in the first place.  Slavery is a pretext to conduct a war of genocide against the whites.  Period.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're conflating the Right of a people to create a homeland with slavery.  Your selfishness exposes your real agenda.  

We've asked many a soldier to lay down their lives in foreign countries for the Liberties of others, but balk at the proposition that America was founded by whites who wanted their own homeland predicated upon a better rationale than most other countries.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





YOu brought it up, I ask how much. That you have to spin that as "whining" is just you being an ass. 

HOw much? Or you just running your mouth?


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





LOL!!! Glossing over race, when dealing with a racist thug like you, or IM2, is not "very intelligent".


It is suicidal.


And their behavior in this thread, backs up that idiocy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


No dummy. I am saying they created a homeland for whites then they were too stupid to realize slavery meant Blacks were going to be here too. Tough titty.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didnt bring it up. I wasnt even talking to you. You did the usual white boy thing and jumped in when no one was talking to you.  I dont discuss cost with people that cant afford it. When you can afford it let me know.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your opinion and a horse's ass have one thing in common:  FULL OF SHIT.

Throughout colonial history, America was ruled by whites.  People came from every corner of the world, but the whites controlled the legal and political realm

When America gained independence, the Constitution was ratified and it gave Congress ONE area of authority over immigration.  It was in Article I  Section 8 of the Constitution:

"_The Congress shall have power to ...establish a uniform rule of naturalization_..."

Within a few short months, Congress fulfilled this duty.  The *FIRST* Naturalization Act of 1790 reads (in part):

"_That any alien, being a *free white person*, who shall have resided within the limits and under the jurisdiction of the United States for the term of two years, may be admitted to become a citizen thereof, on application to any common law court of record_,"

http://library.uwb.edu/Static/USimmigration/1 stat 103.pdf

It would impress the Hell out of me if you could actually *READ* this thread as we've covered this multiple times.  

Just because people are present in your country does not obligate you to give them the privileges of citizenship.  Ask any Trumpster about the qualifications they have for allowing someone to become citizens and you'll find my attitude toward Liberty to be much more forgiving... but not to the point of giving people political power when they hate me and want me dead.  Screw that.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


When I find a posted topic and wish to make a response....and see many pages of responses, I'm not wading through page after page, after page to see if someone said something similar, I'm just going to give my opinion on the topic, whether anyone likes it or not, or has already said something similar.  As a matter of fact, when I post a response to a topic, more often than not, I don't even go back to see any responses, but move on to other topics.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You said all that irrelevant silly shit but you still missed the point. Whites *legalized* slavery for almost a century after the constitution. You guys fucked up. You should just admit it and stop whining. If your forefathers hadnt been slovenly, lazy fuckers, you guys would have nothing to whine about.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



So, when people DO read the thread, you come off looking stupid, making a reply to something that may have been refuted and discussed multiple times.  My way of fighting back is to just keep copying and pasting the same relevant info from my previous posts.  It's a waste of bandwidth and not much of a _"discussion_."


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 30, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Apparently you think your ancestors weren't up to doing anything but manual labor.  If you lack the brains to think, you lack the brains to vote.

So, a few Jewish financed slavers went with a handful of men, made blacks submit and get on a boat to destination unknown without fighting back... and you're saying the white race is lazy.  In doing so, you might as well have said that blacks had to be the dumbest fucks on planet earth.  White supremacists read your attempts at logic and are high fiving each other, thanking you for confirming their claims.

Now, YOU have an opportunity to get out there and make something for yourself in a country that wants to kiss your royal ass.  Yet where are you?  Crying about the past.  And you have the audacity to call me lazy!!!  What don't you get the Hell up and do something constructive with your life while the door of opportunity is open.  

The problem with looking back is you don't see what is ahead.  Know this:  the gravy train never lasts forever.  History is cyclical.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 31, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


What makes you think my ancestors weren't up to doing anything but manual labor? Long before whites came with superior weapons and a demon like mindset, there were amazing civilizations and institutions of learning where my ancestors are from.

Yes you whites were lazy. Still are truth be told. If you werent you wouldnt have imported labor. You would have done it all yourself. Since you didnt I could give a shit about you whiny ass white boys crying about how its all so unfair.

Now you have an opportunity to do something about the mistake you made. We all know you wont because you are afraid to bleed. Especially the weakest white boys like yourself. You can make thread after thread whining but in the end your going to have to either make a deal or remove us by force. You willing to bleed over what you are whining about?  Yeah I thought so.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 31, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I am most certainly a man. We are debating here and now. And you haven't debunked a damn thing. Because you can't.


----------



## Correll (Jan 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So, you agree with Rockwell that this nation was founded by whites for whites.


What do you think of the whites in this thread, who are too stupid to see that?


----------



## Correll (Jan 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Correct. THis is a public discussion and I am part of it. I know that that is hard for you to understand, being who and what you are.


I got it. YOu were just talking shit. YOu would never walk away from the gravy train of stupid white liberals who are wiling to give you shit, and willing to pretend that the shit you say, makes any sort of sense.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 31, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Every bit of your hate mongering trash has been debunked on this forum.  You keep getting lost.  USM is a discussion forum, not a debate forum where you get to be your own moderator and declare yourself a winner every time you get spanked.  Now run along little boy and let the grownups discuss the issue.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Let me tell you something, son.  I was once a Seabee.  I've worked in logging and pouring concrete - you know really hard manual labor.  But, I worked hard 12 to 16 hour days for several years just to get through school. 

When I had my fill of the legal profession, I went back to school and worked in the plumbing business... just not like you know it.  We serviced the gas industry and sold mostly valves and fittings.  I would spend day after day lifting 120 pound + valves up all day long, examining them and and lifting them with plain muscle power.  It was heavy and hard work.  The guy nearest to me in age was nine years *younger* than me.  Most of the workforce was under 30.  Before I was forced into retirement due to spinal stenosis, herniated disc, bulging disc, and a paraesophageal hernia I was working young people under the table.  At 62 I got another degree in theology.  For you to say that I was lazy is idiotic as Hell.  Despite what I've been through, your ass couldn't keep up with me even today.

Most whites in this country did not need imported labor.  That was for a few, elite whites that were profiteers.  Now, let me show you lazy.  Here is a link to an article that embarrassingly admits that Jews owned a disproportionate number of slaves, but plays it down by complaining about  sources being too hard to verify, the numbers of Jews (as opposed to how many slaves they owned or the degree of financial commitment they made, etc.)

Slavery and the Jews

Some Jews are admitting their role in the slave trade:

How culpable were Dutch Jews in the slave trade?

Still, *NOBODY*, except me on this thread, has acknowledged the fact that Jewish bankers bankrolled the lion's share of slavery.  Surely, you don't think the Rockefellers, Rothschilds, and DuPonts made BILLIONS by paying good wages to free men.  Tell me that you're not that stupid.  Do you think that Tom Steyer and Mike Bloomberg (both Jews) made their billions to spend running for president by paying their janitors, maintenance people, mail clerks, drivers, and landscape staff a livable wage?   And blacks are STILL voting for them.

I admit today that the average white kid is a fucking joke.  I run ads looking for people to work ... at GOOD wages.  They don't show up and the few that do turn out to be covered in tattoos and body piercings; they are in marginal health; dumb as a box of rocks; spend their time on sports, booze / drugs, and computer games.  There is an old saying that peace and plenty makes cowards out of men.  But, history is cyclical and one day they will be the have nots.  Then you get to find out how much potential they REALLY have.

Slavery is a pretext to legitimize black supremacist ideology and believing someone owes you something.  Most of my family (Arthur Middleton being an exception) worked in coal mines as miners; some were farmers; on my father's side they were grocers and small business owners.  Arthur Middleton had been rich, but lost his fortune during the War of Independence.  The people along from the Appalachians went their whole lives without even seeing a black person.  To hate an entire race and call them lazy is just as racist as David Duke claiming you have a biological disadvantage that places you at a scale of just barely smarter than a primate.  To lay the slavery issue at the feet of all whites, while voting for slavery and the party that perpetuated it says that you are both racist and stupid.  Rant over. .


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Jan 31, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> > No argument against the fact that Africans were slaving each other and selling each other into slavery. That's still going on in Africa today as we're talking about it. But the undeniable fact is this whether you want to sweep it under the rug or twist it anyway you want. The African and Arab slave traders did not bring the slaves over to America. It was the whites or Europeans who did. How else did black slaves end up in the Caribbean region and the American colony? They sure didn't bring themselves over.
> ...



Btw christianity originated among former adherents of the Jewish religion. In a place that has come to be known as Palestine and Israel. Among a group that you and others would care not to regard as white or caucasian.
Are you really trying to argue that slavery as it existed in pre-civil war America is still in existence? Here in the U.S? If so it's you who are making a ridiculous or ludicrous remark.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Are you stupid or is it you cant read? I said on two occasions that white definitely founded the US for whites but fucked up and were too lazy to do their own work. So by that token it doesnt mean shit to me what they wanted to do. Once they brought my ancestors into the picture all that shit goes out the window.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No you werent part of the discussion. You idiot. Are you claiming that just because two people are conversing in public you can join their conversation? You have zero home training.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 31, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I stopped reading after the first sentence. You silly white boys bore me making irrelevant conversation.  Focus goofy. Your ancestors were lazy.. I don't want to hear stories about how you single handedly dredged the grand canyon. We're talking about your lazy, no talent ancestors that would have persihed without help. They were reduced to eating each other in Jamestown until the Native americans saved them.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 31, 2020)

jasonlee3071 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlee3071 said:
> ...



In what world did you learn how to read in?  I've said nothing of the sort and will not dignify your B.S. LIES with any response.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're calling me stupid?  If you sued your brains for non-support, you'd win every time.  Only a minority of whites ever participated in owning slaves.  But, if you want to go to war over it, you damn sure aren't going to get it done pecking a keyboard on a discussion board where, maybe 50 people are reading the threads.

If your own kind hadn't sold your ancestors, whites wouldn't have been in the picture.  It would have been, pale tourists showed up on a ship, black cannibals ate them instead of the blacks they had on hand for their next meal.  The ship would have become firewood and all the hard drinks would have made the tribes warring against your ancestors raging alcoholics.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 31, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're funny - I mean you being a descendant who was spared becoming some other guy's meal by getting sold to slavers that saved your ancestors sorry asses.  

Your ancestors got caught by a few slavers that bought your ancestors and saved them from becoming African stew.  Maybe you should be thanking them... Daaammmmnnnn  - that is exactly why you don't want to hold them equally accountable.  You DO know the score on that one.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 31, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yeah. It seems youre illiterate or even worse....willfully stupid.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not helpful.  Unlike you, at least my IQ exceeds my shoe size.  I heard that you're so stupid you think asphalt is rectum trouble.  That was consistent with you always having your head up your ass.

If that helps anyone understand how the whites created their own homeland, we can insult each other all day long.  

https://www.casa-arts.org/cms/lib/PA01925203/Centricity/Domain/50/A Model of Christian Charity.pdf


----------



## IM2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



The only hatemonger here is you white boy. You are getting your ass kicked in this discussion. And not just by me.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Whites didn't create their own homeland here. You don't seem to understand this simple fact. There is the American government and the Native American tribal governments. We have several nations on this land mass  because the Native Americans never gave up the right to their sovereignty.


----------



## Correll (Feb 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Yes, I know that you a. agreed with the OP, and b. had stuff to say about why you don't care about that historical event.


Now, I asked you, what do you think about the stupid libs in this thread, who are disagreeing with you and Rockwell?


----------



## Correll (Feb 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Said the racist thug that supports the idea of random violence by black males against whites, because "reasons". 

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You live in a delusional world where you think you're Malcom X and you are the only person alive that thinks you've won *anything*.  Unless you have something to add to the conversation, you won't mind if I ignore any further input you may offer.

History runs in cyclical patterns.  Today, the white man is the hated and most despised of all the races.  The whites may be in bondage at the moment, but the race issue remains heated as at the end of the bondage cycle, history will repeat itself for them.

Bondage
Spiritual Faith
Courage
Liberty
Abundance
Selfishness
Complacency
Apathy
Dependence
Then starting over with Bondage


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 1, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Not only are you willfully stupid, it seems you got your jokes from a crackerjack box.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 1, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are the joke.

Asclepias,

I truly enjoy your material.  I ask relevant questions to which you cannot answer.  Your response is a personal attack and cheap name calling.  You prove all my points without me having to expend the effort to prove the allegations.  For example:

Your claim of black superiority was easily defeated by asking you how a handful of slavers could dock in Sierra Leone and load their boat at will from the numerically superior and presumable intellectually superior blacks.  For asking the question, you have done nothing, but ridicule me for having the audacity to ask the question.

Your racist commentary is a blessing.  By deflecting and claiming things you and I realize aren't true, you have given me credibility that I could not have achieved on my own.  If people didn't know you, they'd think you were a sockpuppet created to bolster my facts.  

IF America were as bad as you claim, blacks would be building empires in the land of their ancestors, happy to build their utopia without the white man's influence.  Instead, as you have so artfully articulated, the objective is to make the whites pay for some pretext black extremists have cooked up as an excuse not to assimilate.  It appears that you are not as superior as you claim.  I, personally, do not need the black people in order to survive.  But, you need the whites.  The slavery issue is just a perk of the false sense of guilt the slavers have instilled on the whites.  Enjoy it because history is cyclical.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 2, 2020)

We were born here white boy. Most of our families have been in this place longer than yours. You bitches complain about the government even as it has given you everything and we don't see your pasty white asses moving back to Europe. So since we have the first amendment right to air our grievances, we are going to do so. Just because our grievance is about what pussies like you have done it does not exclude our first amendment rights. As long as pieces of shit like you exist, we will be in a fight. We are going to fight until hell freezes over and of you don't like that, get your mother fucking ice shakes out white boy, because its going to continue on the ice until you quit.

There will be no assimilation into a white racist state. You will assimilate into a diverse multi racial country or you will be left out. The government has given you everything, if not for that you'd have been sent back to Europe on slabs without scalps. If not for us and other non whites you'd have nothing white boy. And your ilk isn't surviving now. Your own people are fighting against you. Ask Antifa.

You days are numbered white boy. You have about 10 years. If you don't change, you are going to face what you did to us and others the hard way. The young black kids of today aren't as nice as we are. Neither are the Hispanic/Native Americans. You better start looking at what time it is boy. You are out of style.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 2, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Nothing you silly ass white boys ask is relevant. I'm talking about how your lazy ass ancestors fucked up their chance to have an all white land and your stupid ass is asking irrelevant and pointless question. Focus white boy and dont ask me stupid questions or I'll just continue to mock your silly ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We were born here white boy. Most of our families have been in this place longer than yours. You bitches complain about the government even as it has given you everything and we don't see your pasty white asses moving back to Europe. So since we have the first amendment right to air our grievances, we are going to do so. Just because our grievance is about what pussies like you have done it does not exclude our first amendment rights. As long as pieces of shit like you exist, we will be in a fight. We are going to fight until hell freezes over and of you don't like that, get your mother fucking ice shakes out white boy, because its going to continue on the ice until you quit.
> 
> There will be no assimilation into a white racist state. You will assimilate into a diverse multi racial country or you will be left out. The government has given you everything, if not for that you'd have been sent back to Europe on slabs without scalps. If not for us and other non whites you'd have nothing white boy. And your ilk isn't surviving now. Your own people are fighting against you. Ask Antifa.
> 
> You days are numbered white boy. You have about 10 years. If you don't change, you are going to face what you did to us and others the hard way. The young black kids of today aren't as nice as we are. Neither are the Hispanic/Native Americans. You better start looking at what time it is boy. You are out of style.


You know thats whats really at the root of all these silly ass recessive white boys hate right?  Genetic annihilation. We have the dominant genes and we represent the end of their mutation. We're a walking biological threat to them.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We were born here white boy. Most of our families have been in this place longer than yours. You bitches complain about the government even as it has given you everything and we don't see your pasty white asses moving back to Europe. So since we have the first amendment right to air our grievances, we are going to do so. Just because our grievance is about what pussies like you have done it does not exclude our first amendment rights. As long as pieces of shit like you exist, we will be in a fight. We are going to fight until hell freezes over and of you don't like that, get your mother fucking ice shakes out white boy, because its going to continue on the ice until you quit.
> ...



This fool better start listening because the upcoming generation is not going to be diplomatic. I read what some of these young blacks are saying in an all black forum and this fool doesn't even begin to understand what's coming for his racist ass if he wants to continue promoting this stupidity.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 2, 2020)

OBTW Rockwell,

#Blaxit: The Movement Continues


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Feb 2, 2020)

LOL @ you staying true to the *Tenets of Fatuity* which fuel your entire existence:



IM2 said:


> #Blaxit: The Movement Continues



Too bad your dumb article was published months before President Trump started uplifting darkskinned negro citizens so now we can silence that Blaxit noise. Yes. *You esteemed a 2016 article which promotes a 2015 mantra ---that you just posted here in 2020. ROFL.*

You bring an entirely new, dimension, to the idea of existing in the past.


----------



## Correll (Feb 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Racist thugs like you, are going to be Rockwell's greatest argument moving forward. Think of that, as you see him and his ilk rise.


----------



## Correll (Feb 2, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




He recently made some crack about whites paying him to go away. When I asked him how much, he got weaselly. 


And I made the same point. He will never leave behind American White Guilt. It is all he has.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We were born here white boy. Most of our families have been in this place longer than yours. You bitches complain about the government even as it has given you everything and we don't see your pasty white asses moving back to Europe. So since we have the first amendment right to air our grievances, we are going to do so. Just because our grievance is about what pussies like you have done it does not exclude our first amendment rights. As long as pieces of shit like you exist, we will be in a fight. We are going to fight until hell freezes over and of you don't like that, get your mother fucking ice shakes out white boy, because its going to continue on the ice until you quit.
> 
> There will be no assimilation into a white racist state. You will assimilate into a diverse multi racial country or you will be left out. The government has given you everything, if not for that you'd have been sent back to Europe on slabs without scalps. If not for us and other non whites you'd have nothing white boy. And your ilk isn't surviving now. Your own people are fighting against you. Ask Antifa.
> 
> You days are numbered white boy. You have about 10 years. If you don't change, you are going to face what you did to us and others the hard way. The young black kids of today aren't as nice as we are. Neither are the Hispanic/Native Americans. You better start looking at what time it is boy. You are out of style.



That sounds like threats IM2  (I deciphered that - it is *I*'m *M*alcom *2*)

There will never be this *"multiracial state*."  That is a con job by black supremacists to hide some inconvenient facts.  Black genes are more predominant over white genes at a ratio of 4 to 1.  Ultimately when you mix races, you come out with one race.  That is NOT multicultural.  That is *one race*.  You want to demand that I think like you and agree to erase the history of my own kind which means you have no consideration for those who don't think like you.  That is a *one religion* society.  God once destroyed the world when the people sought a *one world race*, *one world world religion* wherein they all would be as "_one_."  (See Genesis chapter 11)

If you are a citizen of the United States you already ARE governed by a white state.  The common law you live under (think precedents, stare decisis) came from Anglo Saxon law. 

Lastly, I agree that the whites have proven that peace and plenty make cowards out of men.  But, if they ever cut the power grid out for a few days and there are no computers, Internet, air conditioned offices and homes, you would see a different white race.  The pro-gun forces in Virginia gave me hope that some will stand and fight back.  If some catalyst sets off a race war in the next 10 years, that will give us the final answer.  And, if a handful of slavers could take scores of blacks from their homeland with no problem, I see your saber rattling here the ravings of a scared little black supremacist trying to impress us with big talk.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I won't bother to ask the question.  You're afraid that all the white supremacists are right.  So, you really have nothing.  My question was taken as rhetorical by you.  No further conversation is necessary.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Even as we discuss this, I'm recording sermons to inform people regarding topics that we never hear in the churches of America.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Feb 3, 2020)

If your own kind hadn't sold your ancestors, whites wouldn't have been in the picture. It would have been, pale tourists showed up on a ship, black cannibals ate them instead of the blacks they had on hand for their next meal. The ship would have become firewood and all the hard drinks would have made the tribes warring against your ancestors raging alcoholics.


----------



## Bruce Daniels (Feb 3, 2020)

miketx said:


> Why did they bring all those black slave over here then? They had to know that was not going to turn out well. Letting them marry and have families would lead to groups forming and dissent among the slaves. A country started by being independent and hard working surely had no need for slaves, and they had to recognize the immorality of it all.


No, they didn't know it was not going to turn out well. That's the whole point. They didn't think about what might happen in the future. They just wanted cheap labor. And an owner of a plantation (such as Washington, Jefferson, Madison, Monroe, Jackson) DID have a need for slaves. They got rich from the hard labor of others; they weren't working a small homestead, eking out a bare subsistence. At least some of them did recognize the immorality of it all, though, but they didn't do all that much about it. So we had a Civil War instead.


----------



## Bruce Daniels (Feb 3, 2020)

jasonlee3071 said:


> If your own kind hadn't sold your ancestors, whites wouldn't have been in the picture. It would have been, pale tourists showed up on a ship, black cannibals ate them instead of the blacks they had on hand for their next meal. The ship would have become firewood and all the hard drinks would have made the tribes warring against your ancestors raging alcoholics.


So slavery was the Africans' fault? And Africans were all a bunch of cannibals, anyway? Can that really be what you're seriously suggesting? What planet are you from? And how soon can you go back there?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 3, 2020)

Bruce Daniels said:


> So slavery was the Africans' fault? And Africans were all a bunch of cannibals, anyway? Can that really be what you're seriously suggesting? What planet are you from? And how soon can you go back there?



#TomJoyner interview:

"Africans started slavery - how it REALLY happened" Published on Jul 14, 2008 by kaminari750


African American Lives 2 . Profiles . Tom Joyner | PBS

Slavery: What They Didn't Teach in My High School

Peace ♥


----------



## Mortimer (Feb 3, 2020)

Your argument is historically correct in my opinion. That's what they at this time believed. I think completely reversing back to those times before even the naturalization of blacks is utopical though right now but whites can invite more white immigrants limit non white immigrants and have more children


----------



## Godboy (Feb 3, 2020)

Bruce Daniels said:


> jasonlee3071 said:
> 
> 
> > If your own kind hadn't sold your ancestors, whites wouldn't have been in the picture. It would have been, pale tourists showed up on a ship, black cannibals ate them instead of the blacks they had on hand for their next meal. The ship would have become firewood and all the hard drinks would have made the tribes warring against your ancestors raging alcoholics.
> ...


Its certainly the fault of the seller as much as the buyer. Africa played the biggest role in Slavery. Still does today.


----------



## Bezukhov (Feb 9, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Instead of hijacking someone else's thread, I wanted to defend the title of this thread by creating a thread to talk about one thing.  However, before I do, I want to ask each of you a question:  If I tell you that due to the court case of Roe v. Wade, abortion is legal in America, does that make me pro-abortion for stating a fact?
> 
> In this thread, I will give you the *facts*.  I'll also put perspective into it and challenge my critics to respond without name calling and without long harangues to try and derail the thread.  If you participate and you begin name calling, it will be noted and then no future responses will be required as you will have *lost any pretend debate*.  Secondary, I will not respond to long diatribes that look like a book.  Let's make our posts not exceed about a dozen paragraphs (give or take a few sentences.  That said, let's rock:
> 
> ...



So what is the point of all this? What kind of reaction are you hoping for from those of us who aren't part of the Mastur Bates?  Errr... Master Race?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > jasonlee3071 said:
> ...


Wrong.

"Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade.

The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery.

In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books.

Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery."

African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade
Defensive Strategies - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade
Armed Struggle in Africa and in the Middle Passage - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade
Uprisings and Maroons in the Americas - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade
The Revolution in Saint-Domingue - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade
The Impact of the Revolution - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade
Black Abolitionists in France - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade
Saint-Domingue and the French Abolition - African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2020)

Now tell us that Africans made slavery legal in the US and that blacks decided to implement Jim Crow apartheid after slavery.


----------

